# Come farsi un'amante



## rhaego (14 Marzo 2016)

ciao, sono leo ed ho 28 anni, fisico atletico e viso da "bravo ragazzo" solitamente me ne danno sui 20-22
la faccio breve, ho una relazione da poco più di due anni e le sono sempre stato fedele, le ho fatto fare viaggi, erasmus e quant'altro riamnendole fedele, rimanendoci malissimo a un messaggio trovato su whatsapp .. era un numero non registrato e c'era una donna brutta li, lei ha semrpe spergiurato che avevano sbagliato numero ma non ci ho mai creduto.
sono una persone che nel pubblico (sia a scuola che a lavoro) sono molto riservato, sono un cazzone ma non do mai troppa confidenza quindi stò tranquillamente nel mio.
ultimamente una ragazzina di 18 anni mi ha cercato e viene fuori che le piaccio, per il momento non c'è stato niente di che se non un bacio in un primissimo appuntamento fatto in fretta e furia.. 
Con lei sono stato onesto, le ho detto che sono fidanzato ma che non sono più attratto da lei da quando è tornata dall'erasmus, e che ha tuttavia una situazione in casa estremamente complessa che ora non è il momento migliore per troncare la relazione. e soprattutto che se anche la lascio non significa assolutamente che ci metteremo insieme (anche perchè non ci puoi fare chissà quali discorsi filosofici, io alla sua età spiccicavo due parole in croce)
lei ha capito e le stava bene purchè la cosa non si protaesse all'infinito. dovevo incontrarla sabato scorso ma  i genitori l'hanno portata via dai parenti.
la mia domanda è: secondo voi dovrei parlarle in maniera schietta su cosa pretendo dal nostro rapporto?
in poche parole dure e crude..
da una parte la mia esperienza mi dice che con un'uscita serale ho possibilità incredibilmente maggiori di portarla a letto, dall'altra portarla di punto in bianco a casa mia per trombare di primo pomeriggio essendoci visti una volta sola mi sembra un azzardo troppo grande
lei fa la 5° superiore quindi ancora non può permettersi di uscire durante la settimana, la mia idea era di portarla a prendere un aperitivo e portarla a casa mia (ho una casa di proprietà che sarebbe utilissima per l'occasione). 
io sono dell'idea del continuare a essere completamente sincero con lei, se esce con uno di dieci anni più grande quello che vuoi è sesso, e sono ben disposto a darglielo. sarà dura perchè lavoro fino a cena, mentre quando vado a studiare in città torno a mezzanotte e mezza.. però credo sia la cosa migliore.. ho poco tempo da dedicarle purtroppo, ed a fare il fidanzatino penso che sia assolutamente inutile, ne ho già una di fidanzata e mi avanza.
si accettano suggerimenti


----------



## Skorpio (14 Marzo 2016)

*...*

È sicuramente la scelta migliore, anche se io invertirei la sequenza dell azione, prima la trombata e poi l'aperitivo.
Non sia mai che questa ragazza si riveli una sporca ricattatrice e ti venga poi a accusare di averla fatta bere per abusare di lei...
Con certa gente che c'è in giro, meglio pensarle tutte..


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2016)

*Semplice*



rhaego ha detto:


> ciao, sono leo ed ho 28 anni, fisico atletico e viso da "bravo ragazzo" solitamente me ne danno sui 20-22
> la faccio breve, ho una relazione da poco più di due anni e le sono sempre stato fedele, le ho fatto fare viaggi, erasmus e quant'altro riamnendole fedele, rimanendoci malissimo a un messaggio trovato su whatsapp .. era un numero non registrato e c'era una donna brutta li, lei ha semrpe spergiurato che avevano sbagliato numero ma non ci ho mai creduto.
> sono una persone che nel pubblico (sia a scuola che a lavoro) sono molto riservato, sono un cazzone ma non do mai troppa confidenza quindi stò tranquillamente nel mio.
> ultimamente una ragazzina di 18 anni mi ha cercato e viene fuori che le piaccio, per il momento non c'è stato niente di che se non un bacio in un primissimo appuntamento fatto in fretta e furia..
> ...


Alle donne non piacciono le parole,mettigli il pisello in mano durante l'aperitivo.Fine.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2016)

Lascia perdere che la maturità prende tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2016)

Certo che la scuola è proprio uno sfacelo se i post universitari sono messi così.


----------



## MariLea (14 Marzo 2016)

Penso tu sia stato già abbastanza sincero e chiaro, trovo inutile ripetere le stesse cose (e che è un ripasso?).
Credo che un 'andiamo a casa mia?' sia altrettanto chiaro per una 18enne (sei sicuro che siano 18 eh?!)


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È sicuramente la scelta migliore, anche se io invertirei la sequenza dell azione, prima la trombata e poi l'aperitivo.
> Non sia mai che questa ragazza si riveli una sporca ricattatrice e ti venga poi a accusare di averla fatta bere per abusare di lei...
> Con certa gente che c'è in giro, meglio pensarle tutte..


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alle donne non piacciono le parole,mettigli il pisello in mano durante l'aperitivo.Fine.


Ecco :rotfl: più nudo e crudo di così, si muore :rotfl:
strano non hai fatto cenno al numero 90


----------



## rhaego (14 Marzo 2016)

ok messaggio ricevuto. 
grazie per i consigli )
non l'ho sentita in questi due giorni perchè ero con la donna, non ha ancora riconnesso whatsapp da quando le ho invitato il messaggio, peccato perchè se rispondeva in tempi brevi oggi provavo a timbrarla

c'è un unico problema a casa mia, il riscaldamento mi pà l'ha rotto, ma il problema sotto le lenzuola non si pone hihi


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che la scuola è proprio uno sfacelo se i post universitari sono messi così.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> ciao, sono leo ed ho 28 anni, fisico atletico e viso da "bravo ragazzo" solitamente me ne danno sui 20-22
> la faccio breve, ho una relazione da poco più di due anni e le sono sempre stato fedele, le ho fatto fare viaggi, erasmus e quant'altro riamnendole fedele, rimanendoci malissimo a un messaggio trovato su whatsapp .. era un numero non registrato e c'era una donna brutta li, lei ha semrpe spergiurato che avevano sbagliato numero ma non ci ho mai creduto.
> sono una persone che nel pubblico (sia a scuola che a lavoro) sono molto riservato, sono un cazzone ma non do mai troppa confidenza quindi stò tranquillamente nel mio.
> ultimamente una ragazzina di 18 anni mi ha cercato e viene fuori che le piaccio, per il momento non c'è stato niente di che se non un bacio in un primissimo appuntamento fatto in fretta e furia..
> ...


Benvenuto, ti hanno già detto tutto gli altri che mi hanno preceduto, nulla da aggiungere


----------



## rhaego (14 Marzo 2016)

grazie per i suggerimenti )
la invito direttamente a casa mia e bon. il riscaldamento l'ha rotto mi pà (ovvero, ha cambiato lingua per sbaglio in kuzbeko e non ci si capisce più un cazzo e col preimpostato scalda pochissimo).. sotto le coperte il problema non si pone tuttavia

porco boia se accendeva quel cazzo di whatsapp l'avevo già invitata -.-


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> grazie per i suggerimenti )
> la invito direttamente a casa mia e bon. il riscaldamento l'ha rotto mi pà (ovvero, ha cambiato lingua per sbaglio in kuzbeko e non ci si capisce più un cazzo e col preimpostato scalda pochissimo).. sotto le coperte il problema non si pone tuttavia
> 
> porco boia se accendeva quel cazzo di whatsapp l'avevo già invitata -.-


un Pinguino de' Longhi e hai risolto anche il problema del freddo.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2016)

Perchè questo prinicipio di nausea davanti al verbo timbrare non riesce a passarmi?


----------



## Skorpio (14 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè questo prinicipio di nausea davanti al verbo timbrare non riesce a passarmi?


Perche sei una "furbetta del cartellino"


----------



## rhaego (14 Marzo 2016)

appena invitata a vedere un film a casa mia.
comunque c'è una cosa su cui ho riflettuto da un paio di giorni. io non sono così, sono molto più sfacciato, molto più audace con l'altro sesso, semplicemente però ho sempre preferito relazionarsi con ragazze fuori dal mio paese perchè odio le chiacchere paesane. mi piace la mia privacy.. ed in un paese tutti sanno di tutti, tranne il diretto interessato quando è il cornuto della situazione

mah.. belli i tempi quando andavo da livorno a firenze passando per pisa e siena...


----------



## rhaego (14 Marzo 2016)

ha accettato, vedremo il da farsi....


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> ha accettato, vedremo il da farsi....


mi raccomando le precauzioni.


----------



## rhaego (15 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi raccomando le precauzioni.


solo per un breve periodo con la donna ho fatto senza, riabituarmi a farlo col preservativo è stato un trauma.
consigli su un film leggero?


----------



## Eratò (15 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> ha accettato, vedremo il da farsi....


Trattala bene. E usa il preservativo.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè questo prinicipio di nausea davanti al verbo timbrare non riesce a passarmi?


A me è venuto già al primo post. Meglio che lascio andare......


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> appena invitata a vedere un film a casa mia.
> comunque c'è una cosa su cui ho riflettuto da un paio di giorni. io non sono così, sono molto più sfacciato, molto più audace con l'altro sesso, semplicemente però ho sempre preferito relazionarsi con ragazze fuori dal mio paese perchè odio le chiacchere paesane. mi piace la mia privacy.. ed in un paese tutti sanno di tutti, tranne il diretto interessato quando è il cornuto della situazione
> 
> mah.. belli i tempi quando andavo da livorno a firenze passando per pisa e siena...


Ooh.. Finalmente un cugino conterraneo.. Mi sentivo un po schiacciato tra Romani e Milanesi..


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2016)

Secondo alcune teorie questo sarebbe un marito affidabile. 
Consigliamolo per le figlie di Diletta.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo alcune teorie questo sarebbe un marito affidabile.
> Consigliamolo per le figlie di Diletta.


Giusto!.. Aspettiamo qualche annetto però.. Ora è presto


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> A me è venuto già al primo post. Meglio che lascio andare......


Da donna manco lo considero
Ma da mamma vado in embolo
Penso al rispetto che cerco di trasmettere ai miei figli verso le donne e poi uno di 28 anni si presenta con la descrizione del fisico e parla di "timbrare". Ma porca puttana.
Mi sa che davvero pretendo troppo da mio figlio che ne ha 18


----------



## Juanpalambrond (15 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che la scuola è proprio uno sfacelo se i post universitari sono messi così.


Quoto... eppure non sono neanche tanto lontano dalla fascia d'età del nostro nuovo amico


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quoto... eppure non sono neanche tanto lontano dalla fascia d'età del nostro nuovo amico


Sembra un film di Muccino. Però nel secondo torna con la legittima (anche se è un'altra).


----------



## Juanpalambrond (15 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembra un film di Muccino. Però nel secondo torna con la legittima (anche se è un'altra).


Ho sempre pensato che Giovanna Mezzogiorno fosse la meglio tra le due, anche quando Muccino la costringeva a recitare ansimando..


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> solo per un breve periodo con la donna ho fatto senza, riabituarmi a farlo col preservativo è stato un trauma.
> consigli su un film leggero?


se ti sei abituato senza, certo che è un trauma rimetterlo.   ma è un trauma ancora peggiore se rischi con una diciottenne.

il film scegli pure quello che vuoi, tanto non penso che finireste di guardarlo in ogni caso.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Secondo alcune teorie* questo sarebbe un marito affidabile.
> Consigliamolo per le figlie di Diletta.


Quali?


----------



## rhaego (15 Marzo 2016)

bimbi, ma c'avete mai parlato con un livornese? no perchè sennò ci si nasconde dietro un dito 
non sono livornese (anzi son pisano) ma per come sono collocato geograficamente ho preso il peggio di entrambe le parlate.
 un dovete dar troppo peso alla singola parola, anche perchè io penso che a parlare siano i fatti più che le parole.
detto questo non ho in antipatia nessuno, se mi sono fatto antipatico ai vostri occhi mi modererò un poco di più. 
Rispetto delle donne penso ne ho fin troppo, per trombare non ho mai detto una menzogna. e quando i ncompagnia ovviamente ho un altro intercalare, pensavo di poter parlare più liberamente qua in virtù dell'anonimato come posso parlare col mio miglior amico (partito all'esterò aimè).. colpa mia. per il diletto di tutti userò l'italiano.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

Temo che il problema non sia la parlata o i vocaboli.


----------



## Eratò (15 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> bimbi, ma c'avete mai parlato con un livornese? no perchè sennò ci si nasconde dietro un dito
> non sono livornese (*anzi son pisano*) ma per come sono collocato geograficamente ho preso il peggio di entrambe le parlate.
> un dovete dar troppo peso alla singola parola, anche perchè io penso che a parlare siano i fatti più che le parole.
> detto questo non ho in antipatia nessuno, se mi sono fatto antipatico ai vostri occhi mi modererò un poco di più.
> Rispetto delle donne penso ne ho fin troppo, per trombare non ho mai detto una menzogna. e quando i ncompagnia ovviamente ho un altro intercalare, pensavo di poter parlare più liberamente qua in virtù dell'anonimato come posso parlare col mio miglior amico (partito all'esterò aimè).. colpa mia. per il diletto di tutti userò l'italiano.


Belloooo!L'admin qui Adora i pisani


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Belloooo!L'admin qui Adora i pisani


Oh mamma, è di 'larghe" vedute poi con Pisa 
ma alla fine ...come è finita la serata ?


----------



## rhaego (15 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh mamma, è di 'larghe" vedute poi con Pisa
> ma alla fine ...come è finita la serata ?


l'appuntamento è fissato per giovedi.
sono in dubbio che alcuni comportamenti in quell'unica volta che ci siamo visti si comportava da fidanzata (nel caso passava sabato sera in famiglia se avevo voglia potevo presentarmi ai suoi.. mi era venuto un brivido lungo la schiena al pensiero)..mentre poi parlandole che non mi ci metto insieme ma che voglio starci bene ha detto subito di si in maniera molto tranquilla.

vedremo..


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> l'appuntamento è fissato per giovedi.
> sono in dubbio che alcuni comportamenti in quell'unica volta che ci siamo visti si comportava da fidanzata (nel caso passava sabato sera in famiglia se avevo voglia potevo presentarmi ai suoi.. mi era venuto un brivido lungo la schiena al pensiero)..*mentre poi parlandole che non mi ci metto insieme ma che voglio starci bene ha detto subito di si in maniera molto tranquilla.
> *
> vedremo..


Ha 18 anni, cosa vuoi che ti dica? E come pensi si comporti a quell'età?


----------



## rhaego (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ha 18 anni, cosa vuoi che ti dica? E come pensi si comporti a quell'età?


dipende dalla ragazza.. non so ancora bene con chi ho a che fare, quindi per il bene di tutti (mio in primis) si guarda il film quel che succede poi succede. voglio una complice non una bambola.
potevo infilarmi nel letto di donne sposate, per un motivo o per un altro ho sempre declinato, sarà che questa ragazza è particolarmente bella e ti viene da dire "non posso dirle di no"..
diciamo che quando ho visto alcune foto sue dell'anno scorso in un locale con modelli a petto nudo mi son detto magari sa quel che vuole.. al tempo aveva 17 anni


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> dipende dalla ragazza.. non so ancora bene con chi ho a che fare, quindi per il bene di tutti (mio in primis) si guarda il film quel che succede poi succede. voglio una complice non una bambola.
> potevo infilarmi nel letto di donne sposate, per un motivo o per un altro ho sempre declinato, *sarà che questa ragazza è particolarmente bella e ti viene da dire "non posso dirle di no"..*


Davvero, lo chiedo con umana cortesia...
Bannatemi.


----------



## rhaego (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Davvero, lo chiedo con umana cortesia...
> Bannatemi.


si starà più larghi


----------



## Tessa (15 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> dipende dalla ragazza.. non so ancora bene con chi ho a che fare, quindi per il bene di tutti (mio in primis) si guarda il film quel che succede poi succede. voglio una complice non una bambola.
> potevo infilarmi nel letto di donne sposate, per un motivo o per un altro ho sempre declinato, sarà che questa ragazza è particolarmente bella e ti viene da dire "non posso dirle di no"..
> diciamo che *quando ho visto alcune foto sue dell'anno scorso in un locale con modelli a petto nudo mi son detto magari sa quel che vuole.. *al tempo aveva 17 anni


Sarà stata da Abercrombie.
Sai che roba. Le ho fatte pure io le foto con mia figlia di 6 anni.


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> si starà più larghi


Ti piacerebbe eh?
Rileggiti su, che la ridicolaggine aleggia su di noi...
Pensa a quella povera donna con cui stai invece di sbavare dietro na ragazzina.


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo alcune teorie questo sarebbe un marito affidabile.
> Consigliamolo per le figlie di Diletta.


Certe volte mi fate incavolare :diavoletto: 
ma da quale pianeta atterrate?
Ricordate la rivoluzione sessuale (o liberazione sessuale) che fu un cambiamento culturale nella moralità
riguardo alla sessualità negli anni 60/70? Che poi ha cambiato ben poco in realtà, solo il vecchio pensiero "si fa, ma non si dice"... 
Ragazzi e ragazze devono fare esperienze, solo queste li renderanno adulti affidabili.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Temo che il problema non sia la parlata o i vocaboli.


Temo che non l'abbia capito


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Certe volte mi fate incavolare :diavoletto:
> ma da quale pianeta atterrate?
> Ricordate la rivoluzione sessuale (o liberazione sessuale) che fu un cambiamento culturale nella moralità
> riguardo alla sessualità negli anni 60/70? Che poi ha cambiato ben poco in realtà, solo il vecchio pensiero "si fa, ma non si dice"...
> Ragazzi e ragazze devono fare esperienze, solo queste li renderanno adulti affidabili.


tra fare esperienze e timbrare per me c'è una notevole differenza


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> tra fare esperienze e timbrare per me c'è una notevole differenza


ognuno ha i suoi sinonimi


----------



## rhaego (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe eh?
> Rileggiti su, che la ridicolaggine aleggia su di noi...
> Pensa a quella povera donna con cui stai invece di sbavare dietro na ragazzina.


non ho preferenza per nessuna delle soluzioni, io ho sempre fatto il mio.
le corna me l'ha fatte lei senza ammetterlo.
poi mi fai la morale su tradimento.net? apriti cielo proprio
timbrare, sgravare..ce ne sono un sacco di termini per chi conosce la lingua popolare. per chi viene dalla città sembrano barbare. e lo sono ma non vengono dette con la cattiveria che immaginate.. di cui vi fate fieri custodi tuttavia

farò sapere tra qualche giorno.
chi ha voluto aiutare l'ha fatto e li ringrazio


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> ognuno ha i suoi sinonimi


Più che altro le parole hanno un significato
A parte che a me questa cosa del dover fare esperienze stona sempre un pochino
Un po' come che bisogna sbagliare per capire.


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> non ho preferenza per nessuna delle soluzioni, io ho sempre fatto il mio.
> le corna me l'ha fatte lei senza ammetterlo.
> poi mi fai la morale su tradimento.net? apriti cielo proprio
> 
> ...


No tranquillo, sono l'ultima a fare la morale, ma se vedo del ridicolo nessuno è tenuto a fermarmi dall'esprimere la mia opinione.
Stai qui a 28 anni a dire che sei bello e fotomodello e ti danno 22 anni al massimo (yuppi)
A dire che stai con una e vabbè.
E chiedi consigli su come fare per chiavarti (anzi, timbrare) una diciottenne, che va ancora a scuola, ma che vabbè, è talmente figa che non puoi esimerti dallo scopartela (anzi, timbrarla).
Qui non è questione di morale, è questione che se un mio amico mi venisse a raccontare in questo modo la questione gli darei un calcio in culo.


----------



## Heathcliff (15 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Belloooo!L'admin qui Adora i pisani


Abruzzesi no vicentini no Pisani no. Mi fate una mappa?


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Certe volte mi fate incavolare :diavoletto:
> ma da quale pianeta atterrate?
> Ricordate la rivoluzione sessuale (o liberazione sessuale) che fu un cambiamento culturale nella moralità
> riguardo alla sessualità negli anni 60/70? Che poi ha cambiato ben poco in realtà, solo il vecchio pensiero "si fa, ma non si dice"...
> Ragazzi e ragazze devono fare esperienze, solo queste li renderanno adulti affidabili.


Le esperienze si fanno, secondo me, quando all' uccello si riece a connettere anche il cuore, (o almeno una parte )
Sennò non sono esperienze, sono vuoto esercizi fisico, con le emozioni dello spessore di un capello.
E sinceramente mi accodo a farfalla, uno che parla di "timbrare" una diciottenne a me sinceramente fa cagare.
Io pure ho una figlia di 18 anni, abbastanza matura da evitare tipi del genere, per la verità ma ti garantisco che se solo uno così  le si avvicinasse gli ficco le balle su per il sedere.

E adesso meglio che esco dal 3d. Sto diventando sempre più intollerante alle cose senza senso, bannate anche me per piacere.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Le esperienze si fanno, secondo me, quando all' uccello si riece a connettere anche il cuore, (o almeno una parte )
> Sennò non sono esperienze, sono vuoto esercizi fisico, con le emozioni dello spessore di un capello.
> E sinceramente mi accodo a farfalla, uno che parla di "timbrare" una diciottenne a me sinceramente fa cagare.
> Io pure ho una figlia di 18 anni, abbastanza matura da evitare tipi del genere, per la verità ma ti garantisco che se solo uno così  le si avvicinasse gli ficco le balle su per il sedere.
> ...


Il mio è un maschio ma mi auguro che se fa discorsi di questo tipo non li faccia mai in mia presenza. 
Sulle esperienze quoto ovviamente


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Certe volte mi fate incavolare :diavoletto:
> ma da quale pianeta atterrate?
> Ricordate la rivoluzione sessuale (o liberazione sessuale) che fu un cambiamento culturale nella moralità
> riguardo alla sessualità negli anni 60/70? Che poi ha cambiato ben poco in realtà, solo il vecchio pensiero "si fa, ma non si dice"...
> Ragazzi e ragazze devono fare esperienze, solo queste li renderanno adulti affidabili.


Quoto.


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che altro le parole hanno un significato
> A parte che a me questa cosa del dover fare esperienze stona sempre un pochino
> Un po' come che bisogna sbagliare per capire.


Forse perché tu ritieni sbagliato che i giovani facciano esperienze sessuali
ed io invece lo trovo naturale.


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Forse perché tu ritieni sbagliato che i giovani facciano esperienze sessuali
> ed io invece lo trovo naturale.


Ma chi ha detto che è sbagliato fare esperienze sessuali?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Forse perché tu ritieni sbagliato che i giovani facciano esperienze sessuali
> ed io invece lo trovo naturale.


No trovo inutile che timbrino che è un tantino diverso da avere esprienze sessuali. Almeno per me


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Le esperienze si fanno, secondo me, quando all' uccello si riece a connettere anche il cuore, (o almeno una parte )
> Sennò non sono esperienze, sono vuoto esercizi fisico, con le emozioni dello spessore di un capello.
> E sinceramente mi accodo a farfalla, uno che parla di "timbrare" una diciottenne a me sinceramente fa cagare.
> Io pure ho una figlia di 18 anni, abbastanza matura da evitare tipi del genere, per la verità ma ti garantisco che se solo uno così  le si avvicinasse gli ficco le balle su per il sedere.
> ...


Fare sesso non è un'esperienza anche quella? Perché lo si deve sempre collegare all'amore?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Fare sesso non è un'esperienza anche quella? Perché lo si deve sempre collegare all'amore?


hai letto la parola amore da qualche parte?
Io e Spleen abbiamo parlato di amore?


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> hai letto la parola amore da qualche parte?
> Io e Spleen abbiamo parlato di amore?


Spleen di cuore. Che di solito è allusivo alla sfera del sentimento.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Spleen di cuore. Che di solito è allusivo alla sfera del sentimento.


Sentimento=amore?
Per me no, non so se lo sia per SPleen


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Fare sesso non è un'esperienza anche quella? Perché lo si deve sempre collegare all'amore?


Danny, tu cosa avresti piacere per tua figlia?
Io ho abbstanza chiaro cosa avrei piacere per la mia.


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Spleen di cuore.


Cuore vuole anche dire "testa" e non solo "cazzo con cui timbrare na diciottenne" dai.
Non ancoriamoci tutti a dettagli linguistici perchè non se ne esce.
Era ben chiaro il discorso di Spleen.
A me uno di 28 anni che ha una donna (a sentir lui) e viene qui a chiedere consigli e man forte per portarsi a letto una che puzza ancora di latte, ma è comunque una gran figa, mi infastidisce a dir poco. E chi mi conosce un minimo sa quanto io non usi fare morali e non usi essere bigotta di bassa lega.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (15 Marzo 2016)

Ma di che parlate?

I giovani devono fare esperienze sessuali se vogliono fare esperienze sessuali. Se una diciottenne ti vuole presentare ai genitori non sarà che forse vuole qualcosa di più che essere timbrata?

Il fatto che poi lei acconsenta ad essere timbrata ugualmente, non configura il nostro amico toscano come un "bravo ragazzo". Di cui ha solo la faccia...


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Danny, tu cosa avresti piacere per tua figlia?
> Io ho abbstanza chiaro cosa avrei piacere per la mia.


Ma pure io... però questo è dovuto al fatto che io sono padre. E che ho 48 anni. All'età di questi ragazzi vedevo la vita diversamente. E pure i padri...


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cuore vuole anche dire "testa" e non solo "cazzo con cui timbrare na diciottenne" dai.
> Non ancoriamoci tutti a dettagli linguistici perchè non se ne esce.
> Era ben chiaro il discorso di Spleen.
> A me uno di 28 anni che ha una donna (a sentir lui) e viene qui a chiedere consigli e man forte per portarsi a letto una che puzza ancora di latte, ma è comunque una gran figa, mi infastidisce a dir poco. E chi mi conosce un minimo sa quanto io non usi fare morali e non usi essere bigotta di bassa lega.


Sinceramente non mi infastidisce affatto. Non è sposato. Sono tutti e due maggiorenni. Hanno il loro modo di sentire che non necessariamente deve essere uguale al mio. E hanno tutta la vita davanti.


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio è un maschio ma mi auguro che se fa discorsi di questo tipo non li faccia mai in mia presenza.
> Sulle esperienze quoto ovviamente


mo te lo viene a dire a te .
Sai i maschi anche prima mettevano come si dice le tacche per le conquiste quindi il bimbo non s'inventa niente , ci ha sempre distinto l'educazione e il rispetto che ci hanno insegnato i genitori .
Quindi stai tranquilla  ma non tanto


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente non mi infastidisce affatto. Non è sposato. Sono tutti e due maggiorenni. Hanno il loro modo di sentire che non necessariamente deve essere uguale al mio. E hanno tutta la vita davanti.


A me sì...ce ne faremo una ragione.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente non mi infastidisce affatto. Non è sposato. Sono tutti e due maggiorenni. Hanno il loro modo di sentire che non necessariamente deve essere uguale al mio. E hanno tutta la vita davanti.


Aspettiamo che tua figlia trovi uno che la vuole timbrare a 18 anni mentre lei vorrebbe presentartelo come il suo ragazzo. Poi ne riparliamo


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma di che parlate?
> 
> I giovani devono fare esperienze sessuali se vogliono fare esperienze sessuali. Se una diciottenne ti vuole presentare ai genitori non sarà che forse vuole qualcosa di più che essere timbrata?
> 
> Il fatto che poi lei acconsenta ad essere timbrata ugualmente, non configura il nostro amico toscano come un "bravo ragazzo". Di cui ha solo la faccia...


Guarda... io uscivo con una di 19... faceva sesso con me, col suo capo e con un altro. Era bella. Ci si divertiva stop. I genitori me li aveva presentati la prima sera per poter uscire senza problemi. Nient'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> mo te lo viene a dire a te .
> Sai i maschi anche prima mettevano come si dice le tacche per le conquiste quindi il bimbo non s'inventa niente , ci ha sempre distinto l'educazione e il rispetto che ci hanno insegnato i genitori .
> Quindi stai tranquilla  ma non tanto


ma a me che lo venga a dire o meno interessa poco. nel momento in cui gli sento fare un discorso così capisco che quello che ho cercato di passargli l'ha buttato nel cesso. Cavoli suoi alla fine, magari gli capiterà di incontrare qualcuna che lo rimette al suo posto


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Le esperienze si fanno, secondo me, quando all' uccello si riece a connettere anche il cuore, (o almeno una parte )
> Sennò non sono esperienze, sono vuoto esercizi fisico, con le emozioni dello spessore di un capello.
> E sinceramente mi accodo a farfalla, uno che parla di "timbrare" una diciottenne a me sinceramente fa cagare.
> Io pure ho una figlia di 18 anni, abbastanza matura da evitare tipi del genere, per la verità ma ti garantisco che se solo uno così  le si avvicinasse gli ficco le balle su per il sedere.
> ...


Hai sbagliato avatar caro Spleen :rotfl:
_ 
Woody Allen - Manhattan 
 -_Il sesso senza amore è un'esperienza vuota!
– Be', ma tra le esperienze vuote è una delle migliori.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Aspettiamo che tua figlia trovi uno che la vuole timbrare a 18 anni mentre lei vorrebbe presentartelo come il suo ragazzo. Poi ne riparliamo


Speriamo almeno si diverta.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Speriamo almeno si diverta.


Che tristezza, soprattutto detto da un padre. Mia opinione personale ovviamente


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma pure io... però questo è dovuto al fatto che io sono padre. E che ho 48 anni. All'età di questi ragazzi vedevo la vita diversamente. E pure i padri...


E percio devo giustificare quello che per me non va bene o che ritengo sbagliato perchè hanno la scusante dell' età?
O perchè sono padre? 
Io non ho mai fatto cose che non avessero per me un significato, nemmeno a 18 anni, e gli errori che ho fatto li ho fatti in proprio, senza invocare attenuanti per età o altro.

E se anche dicessi, Danny, che auspicherei mia figlia facesse sesso perchè innamorata e non tanto per fare, dovrei giustificarmi in questo difronte a qualcuno? Perchè ho detto una cosa che non va bene, forse?

E continuo a pensare che tutta sta faccenda abbia lo spessore della carta velina.


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Speriamo almeno si diverta.


Cazzarola Danny. Hai una figlia.
Adesso magari è presto eh, ma magari un giorno ti arriva a casa e ti dice "ho conosciuto uno, c'ha pure una donna ed è più grande di me di 10 anni. Vuole solo scoparmi perchè dice che sono figa. Insomma pare abbia aggiunto una tacca alla sua collezione."
E ti ci voglio vedere darle una pacca sulla spalla e dirle "oh dai, magari ti diverti pure".


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che tristezza, soprattutto detto da un padre. Mia opinione personale ovviamente


Non si deve divertire?
Ma a 18 anni spero abbia la testa sulle spalle per sapere cosa vuole dalla vita senza che un padre glielo debba ricordare ogni minuto.
Oh, a 18 anni una volta si facevano figli.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda... io uscivo con una di 19... faceva sesso con me, col suo capo e con un altro. Era bella. Ci si divertiva stop. I genitori me li aveva presentati la prima sera per poter uscire senza problemi. Nient'altro.


non stai parlando di tua moglie vero?


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzarola Danny. Hai una figlia.
> Adesso magari è presto eh, ma magari un giorno ti arriva a casa e ti dice "ho conosciuto uno, c'ha pure una donna ed è più grande di me di 10 anni. Vuole solo scoparmi perchè dice che sono figa. Insomma pare abbia aggiunto una tacca alla sua collezione."
> E ti ci voglio vedere darle una pacca sulla spalla e dirle "oh dai, magari ti diverti pure".


Ma figurati se mi viene a dire una cosa del genere?
Ma voi lo facevate a quell'età?
Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non stai parlando di tua moglie vero?


No.
Questa era un'altra.


----------



## Sheva07 (15 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> ciao, sono leo ed ho 28 anni, fisico atletico e viso da "bravo ragazzo" solitamente me ne danno sui 20-22
> la faccio breve, ho una relazione da poco più di due anni e le sono sempre stato fedele, le ho fatto fare viaggi, erasmus e quant'altro riamnendole fedele, rimanendoci malissimo a un messaggio trovato su whatsapp .. era un numero non registrato e c'era una donna brutta li, lei ha semrpe spergiurato che avevano sbagliato numero ma non ci ho mai creduto.
> sono una persone che nel pubblico (sia a scuola che a lavoro) sono molto riservato, sono un cazzone ma non do mai troppa confidenza quindi stò tranquillamente nel mio.
> ultimamente una ragazzina di 18 anni mi ha cercato e viene fuori che le piaccio, per il momento non c'è stato niente di che se non un bacio in un primissimo appuntamento fatto in fretta e furia..
> ...



Cosa cazzo ho appena letto?


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Questa era un'altra.


capisco


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma figurati se mi viene a dire una cosa del genere?
> Ma voi lo facevate a quell'età?
> *Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?*


Di niente.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E percio devo giustificare quello che per me non va bene o che ritengo sbagliato perchè hanno la scusante dell' età?
> O perchè sono padre?
> Io non ho mai fatto cose che non avessero per me un significato, nemmeno a 18 anni, e gli errori che ho fatto li ho fatti in proprio, senza invocare attenuanti per età o altro.
> 
> ...


Riquoto


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *Non si deve divertire?*
> Ma a 18 anni spero abbia la testa sulle spalle per sapere cosa vuole dalla vita senza che un padre glielo debba ricordare ogni minuto.
> Oh, a 18 anni una volta si facevano figli.


come no lo deve fare , ma secondo te deve farlo per forza questa esperienza cioè sesso?
Non può valutare meglio le opportunità ?
Non può condividere la cosa con il suo fidanzato?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma figurati se mi viene a dire una cosa del genere?
> Ma voi lo facevate a quell'età?
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


Ma certo che lo facevo
Mia madre ha sempre saputo tutto di me anche quello che non condivideva, mi interessava il suo parere e i suoi consigli
Io non so se mio figlio mi chiederà mai qualcosa, forse no ma sa e deve sapere che ci sono e sa anche cosa penso dell'argomento. Sa che anche se non saremo d'accordo se vorrà saprò ascoltarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non si deve divertire?
> Ma a 18 anni spero abbia la testa sulle spalle per sapere cosa vuole dalla vita senza che un padre glielo debba ricordare ogni minuto.
> Oh, a 18 anni una volta si facevano figli.


Ho un'altra idea del divertimento
Il sesso è indubbiamente divertente ancora meglio se è condiviso e non si è una timbrata.


----------



## brenin (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che lo facevo
> Mia madre ha sempre saputo tutto di me anche quello che non condivideva, mi interessava il suo parere e i suoi consigli
> Io non so se mio figlio mi chiederà mai qualcosa, forse no ma sa e deve sapere che ci sono e sa anche cosa penso dell'argomento. Sa che anche se non saremo d'accordo se vorrà saprò ascoltarlo.


Straquoto. Hai una "grande" mamma ( se pensiamo da allora ad oggi quanto sono cambiati gli usi ed i costumi ) ed immagino che ti rivedrai in lei in certi frangenti ( confronti generazionali ).


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> solo per un breve periodo con la donna ho fatto senza, riabituarmi a farlo col preservativo è stato un trauma.
> consigli su un film leggero?


Mi hai fatta ridere. 

timbra col preservativo. Trauma o non trauma. 

Che se non sei in grado di metterti agevolmente un preservativo senza andare in menata, perchè si interrompe l'idillio, timbrare è l'ultima delle tue questioni 

ah...quoto skorpio...prima si scopa, dopo si beve. Meglio per entrambi...anche per il preservativo.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda... io uscivo con una di 19... faceva sesso con me, col suo capo e con un altro. Era bella. Ci si divertiva stop. I genitori me li aveva presentati la prima sera per poter uscire senza problemi. Nient'altro.


Fosse così, non avrei niente da dire... Non abbiamo sufficienti elementi per capire qual'è il caso della diciottenne in questione.

Non è divertirsi o non divertirsi la questione. Non è fare o non fare esperienze sessuali a 18 anni. Quelle le abbiamo fatte tutti, consapevolmente o meno, parlandone o no con i nostri genitori.

L'unica obiezione che mi sento di muovere è quella che, magari, a 28 anni dovresti essere in grado di capire se stai approfittando dell'ingenua speranza di una ragazzina di 18... E questo può saperlo solo lui.


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma figurati se mi viene a dire una cosa del genere?
> Ma voi lo facevate a quell'età?
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


Ecco bravo! :quoto:
 i nostri figli tutti asessuali!


----------



## Tessa (15 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> non ho preferenza per nessuna delle soluzioni, io ho sempre fatto il mio.
> le corna me l'ha fatte lei senza ammetterlo.
> poi mi fai la morale su tradimento.net? apriti cielo proprio
> timbrare, sgravare..ce ne sono un sacco di termini per chi conosce la lingua popolare. per chi viene dalla città sembrano barbare. e lo sono ma non vengono dette con la cattiveria che immaginate.. di cui vi fate fieri custodi tuttavia
> ...


Ma con chi te le avrebbe fatte le corna? Con quella della foto brutta brutta?


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

Boh, a me sembra di sognare.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

A me sorprende in generale tutto il discorso...
Forse abbiamo dimenticato quell'età... 
In discoteca cosa capitava?
In vacanza cosa succedeva?
E' un'età promiscua, e tra tutti io penso di aver combinato pochissimo, perché a 21 ero già con la ragazza fissa... ma uscivo comunque e vedevo il turnover...
Quindi... di cosa stiamo parlando?
Della nostra visione delle cose?
Certo che è diversa, sono adulto, maturo, forse vecchio per un ventenne o un trentenne ma non posso permettermi di estendere questa mia visione delle cose a uno che non ci è passato, altrimenti io interrompo qualsiasi dialogo: moraleggio, esterno me stesso con le mie convinzioni, e finita lì. 
E se ho una figlia non posso mettere il muro di chi fa finta di non ricordarsi come era alla sua età e di non vedere come potrebbe essere lei diversamente da me. 
Altrimenti faccio come i genitori di una volta, che tra ragazzi "si faceva e non si diceva" e si raccontavano un sacco di balle per farli contenti.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ecco bravo! :quoto:
> i nostri figli tutti asessuali!


Mai pensato
Ma a quanto pare mi spiego male, o forse no, visto che qualcuno mi ha capito


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A me sorprende in generale tutto il discorso...
> Forse abbiamo dimenticato quell'età...
> In discoteca cosa capitava?
> In vacanza cosa succedeva?
> ...


Parla per te si può dire?
Io non ragionavo diversamente da così a 18 anni
e la morale non c'entra un cazzo, C'entra il rispetto che ho sempre preteso per me a 15/28/40 e 45 anni e che pretendo abbiano i miei figli. Poi facciano la loro vita ma l'idea che si divertano a timbrare delle donne mi fa abbastanza ribrezzo


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ecco bravo! :quoto:
> i nostri figli tutti asessuali!


Una cosa particolare è che spesso i genitori vogliono i figli asessuali e i figli sperano lo stesso dei genitori.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parla per te si può dire?
> Io non ragionavo diversamente da così a 18 anni


Ma infatti, io parlo sulla base delle mie esperienze che sono diverse dalle tue e da quello delle persone coinvolte in questo thread.
Ma proprio per questo non giudico chi è diverso da me.
Al limite ascolto.
Io non userei mai il verbo timbrare ma io sono io. O no?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Una cosa particolare è che i genitori vogliono i figli asessuali e i figli sperano lo stesso dei genitori.


Questa è una tua deduzione basata su cosa non saprei


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A me sorprende in generale tutto il discorso...
> Forse abbiamo dimenticato quell'età...
> In discoteca cosa capitava?
> In vacanza cosa succedeva?
> ...


Io non ho dimenticato proprio nulla.
Si vede che ero strana anche a 18 anni...
Non posso moraleggiare sui figli perchè figli non ne ho e sono più vicina ai 30 che ai 50, quindi certe cose me le ricordo molto bene.
Mi sono divertita, ho fatto stronzate, ma se a 28 anni (quindi pochissimi anni fa) un mio amico mi veniva a dire che era fidanzato e voleva portarsi a letto una ragazzina di 18 permettimi ma io gli davo del coglione.
Mica perchè non deve divertirsi, figuriamoci...ma che non venga a chiedere a me consigli in merito perchè ha appunto 28 anni, quindi è adulto e dovrebbe ben capire come fare e cosa fare. Tra l'altro mi ricordo anche bene che a 18 anni non ero del tutto stupida, ma un minimo sì...quindi ringrazio di non aver incontrato allora uno che voleva solo timbrarmi. Li ho incontrati dopo, ma ben consapevole. A 18 magari ci sarei potuta rimanere giusto giusto un attimo male...
A me uno di 28 anni (ma ne dimostra 22 perchè ha un bel visetto) che arriva qui e chiede pure consigli su un film (ahahahah) e sul fatto che chissà se gli si rizza col preservativo perchè non è abituato insomma, mi lascia un attimo basita. Oggi come pochi anni fa.
Ma ripeto, sarò strana io...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti, io parlo sulla base delle mie esperienze che sono diverse dalle tue e da quello delle persone coinvolte in questo thread.
> Ma proprio per questo non giudico chi è diverso da me.
> Al limite ascolto.
> Io non userei mai il verbo timbrare ma io sono io. O no?


E non posso dire che da donna pensare che uno mi voglia timbrare mi fa schifo senza sentirmi dare della moralista o di quella che vede i figli assessuati o peggio?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non ho dimenticato proprio nulla.
> Si vede che ero strana anche a 18 anni...
> Non posso moraleggiare sui figli perchè figli non ne ho e sono più vicina ai 30 che ai 50, quindi certe cose me le ricordo molto bene.
> Mi sono divertita, ho fatto stronzate, ma se a 28 anni (quindi pochissimi anni fa) un mio amico mi veniva a dire che era fidanzato e voleva portarsi a letto una ragazzina di 18 permettimi ma io gli davo del coglione.
> ...


Siamo strane in due e io purtroppo sono più vicina ai 50


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Una cosa particolare è che spesso i genitori vogliono i figli asessuali e i figli sperano lo stesso dei genitori.


Proprio vero!!! 
Sarà una forma di possessività... boh! 
ma da parte dei genitori, se non tenuta a freno, la trovo castrante...


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A me sorprende in generale tutto il discorso...
> Forse abbiamo dimenticato quell'età...
> In discoteca cosa capitava?
> In vacanza cosa succedeva?
> ...



Sono piuttosto d'accordo con te...a 28 anni io avevo fatto quello che volevo e stavo decidendo di convivere. 

Mai ritenuto un male la promiscuità sessuale. Anche senza cuore o testa. 
La testa per me riguardava il proteggermi. E non raccogliere racole. 
SE si ha ben presente che è promiscuità e non la si confonde con gli unicorni rosa. 

Che a me capitavano personaggi che si facevano la ruota con la faccenda della promiscuità, e poi finivano per dirmi che ero brutta e cattiva e che li trattavo male  

AL netto di questo, però, mi colpisce che dopo 28 anni di vita col proprio cazzo, immagino spesso in mano, ancora si parli di trauma parlando di preservativo!!!

Questo davvero mi lascia a bocca spalancata!

Alla fin fine è un po' di silicone sul cazzo...non capisco, e non ho mai capito l'imbarazzo. 
Addirittura trauma....!!


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non ho dimenticato proprio nulla.
> Si vede che ero strana anche a 18 anni...
> Non posso moraleggiare sui figli perchè figli non ne ho e sono più vicina ai 30 che ai 50, quindi certe cose me le ricordo molto bene.
> Mi sono divertita, ho fatto stronzate, ma se a 28 anni (quindi pochissimi anni fa) un mio amico mi veniva a dire che era fidanzato e voleva portarsi a letto una ragazzina di 18 permettimi ma io gli davo del coglione.
> ...


Questo è un altro discorso.
A me infatti leggendolo sembra dimostri al massimo 20 anni, non 28, indicativamente.
Però, conosco anche quasi 40enni vergini. E credimi, si tratta di problemi a quell'età, quindi un po' di consigli o di aiuto servono a superarli, almeno in parte, o a non farli sentire del tutto inadeguati.
Tutto al mondo può accadere, anche che il nostro concetto di 28enne non coincida con la realtà delle persone che incontriamo per la nostra via o qui.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Proprio vero!!!
> Sarà una forma di possessività... boh!
> ma da parte dei genitori, se non tenuta a freno, la trovo castrante...


Possessivissima tanto che ho comprato i preservativi a mio figlio a 16 anni.....
Ah ci aggiungerei anche molto gelosa


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai pensato
> Ma a quanto pare mi spiego male, o forse no, visto che qualcuno mi ha capito


Qualcuno continua a confondere l'utilizzo dei genitali con la sessualità che è una cosa sostanzialmente diversa, non solo dal punto di vista lessiacale.
E penso che lo faccia per una sorta di irrazionale tendenza alla demotivazione, che fa molto comodo, per esentarsi dalle responsabilità, perchè nel calderone "che tanto fanno tutti così", liberi tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Qualcuno continua a confondere l'utilizzo dei genitali con la sessualità che è una cosa sostanzialmente diversa, non solo dal punto di vista lessiacale.
> E penso che lo faccia per una sorta di irrazionale tendenza alla demotivazione, che fa molto comodo, per esentarsi dalle responsabilità, perchè nel calderone "che tanto fanno tutti così", liberi tutti.


Lo so che c'è la coda, ma posso mettermi in lista per sposarti?


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Possessivissima tanto che ho comprato i preservativi a mio figlio a 16 anni.....
> Ah ci aggiungerei anche molto gelosa


Ecco, io non lo avrei mai fatto.
Parlargliene ok, ma per il resto... si arrangi lui.
Se è già adulto da far sesso, deve esserlo anche nel sapersi comprare i preservativi senza bisogno della mamma.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, io non lo avrei mai fatto.
> Parlargliene ok, ma per il resto... si arrangi lui.
> Se è già adulto da far sesso, deve esserlo anche nel sapersi comprare i preservativi senza bisogno della mamma.


Se va bè buonasera.......


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono piuttosto d'accordo con te...a 28 anni io avevo fatto quello che volevo e stavo decidendo di convivere.
> 
> Mai ritenuto un male la promiscuità sessuale. Anche senza cuore o testa.
> La testa per me riguardava il proteggermi. E non raccogliere racole.
> ...


La prima volta che ho usato i preservativi (comprati io) mi si è ammosciato.
Non sentivo (letteralmente) un cazzo.
Può capitare, soprattutto se la tua partner non ti mette a tuo agio, di avere dell'ansia nei rapporti successivi.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La prima volta che ho usato i preservativi (comprati io) mi si è ammosciato.
> Non sentivo (letteralmente) un cazzo.
> Può capitare, soprattutto se la tua partner non ti mette a tuo agio, di avere dell'ansia nei rapporti successivi.


E sicuramente una diciotenne che vuoi timbrarti e che hai visto una volta ha la capacità di metterti a tuo agio. 
il grande uomo che timbra e poi non si sa infilare un preservativo


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è un altro discorso.
> A me infatti leggendolo sembra dimostri al massimo 20 anni, non 28, indicativamente.
> Però, conosco anche quasi 40enni vergini. E credimi, si tratta di problemi a quell'età, quindi un po' di consigli o di aiuto servono a superarli, almeno in parte, o a non farli sentire del tutto inadeguati.
> Tutto al mondo può accadere, anche che il nostro concetto di 28enne non coincida con la realtà delle persone che incontriamo per la nostra via o qui.


A me uno che è fidanzato da due anni pare che un minimo dovrebbe conoscere come va il mondo, ma giusto un minimo...
Un conto è il quarantenne che non ha mai fatto esperienze e si trova in difficoltà.
Il 28enne bello e sveglio (a sentir lui), fidanzato (ma lo dimentichiamo?), sempre fedele, che davanti alla ragazzina figa non sa come muoversi e chiede pure consigli per i film e il papi gli ha rotto il riscaldamento, ma tanto sotto le coperte fulmini e saette (ma senza preservativo, che con c'ho il terrore) mi lascia un po' così.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se va bè buonasera.......


Perché non se li è comprati da solo?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Possessivissima tanto che ho comprato i preservativi a mio figlio a 16 anni.....
> Ah ci aggiungerei anche molto gelosa


gli hai anche per caso dato una dimostrazione pratica su come si mettono..?


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Qualcuno continua a confondere l'utilizzo dei genitali con la sessualità che è una cosa sostanzialmente diversa, non solo dal punto di vista lessiacale.
> E penso che lo faccia per una sorta di irrazionale tendenza alla demotivazione, che fa molto comodo, per esentarsi dalle responsabilità, perchè nel calderone "che tanto fanno tutti così", liberi tutti.


La sessualità presuppone un sè formato...e non è cosa diffusa. 

La genitalità è semplice, immediata e animale. Si sposa bene con gli unicorni rosa infatti. 

C'è gente che neanche mai conosce la differenza fra le due. E neanche immagina ci sia differenza. 

E mi sto convincendo che chiedere di andare oltre sia una richiesta impossibile. Alcuni non possono semplicemente. 

Averci a che fare, anche se non sempre è piacevole, aiuta a distinguere anche cosa si desidera per sè. 

La ragazzina a 18 anni farà la sua esperienza. 

Si farà male?
forse.

Magari si farà male lui, invece. 

Chi lo sa. 

A volte certe esperienze servono per imparare che era meglio non farle.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non se li è comprati da solo?


Se vuoi ti racconto tutta la storia nessun problema
Pensa che una cosa che invece ho apprezzato è che nonostante l'imbarazzo sia venuto a parlarne a me.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me uno che è fidanzato da due anni pare che un minimo dovrebbe conoscere come va il mondo, ma giusto un minimo...
> Un conto è il quarantenne che non ha mai fatto esperienze e si trova in difficoltà.
> Il 28enne bello e sveglio (a sentir lui), fidanzato (ma lo dimentichiamo?), sempre fedele, che davanti alla ragazzina figa non sa come muoversi e chiede pure consigli per i film e il papi gli ha rotto il riscaldamento, ma tanto sotto le coperte fulmini e saette (ma senza preservativo, che con c'ho il terrore) mi lascia un po' così.


Secondo me se le raccontava un po'... forse non era proprio come ha detto...
Sembrava volesse rassicurarsi...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> gli hai anche per caso dato una dimostrazione pratica su come si mettono..?


questa te la potevi evitare tranquillamente


----------



## Juanpalambrond (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono piuttosto d'accordo con te...a 28 anni io avevo fatto quello che volevo e stavo decidendo di convivere.
> 
> Mai ritenuto un male la promiscuità sessuale. Anche senza cuore o testa.
> La testa per me riguardava il proteggermi. E non raccogliere racole.
> ...


sul grassetto:
Ipa ma, secondo te, la diciottenne di questo thread non finirà per dire che è brutto, cattivo e che la tratta male? 

Riguardo al preservativo:
Non credo si riferisse alle difficoltà tecniche di indossarlo, quando alla mancata sensibilità del pisello incappucciato


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> La sessualità presuppone un sè formato...e non è cosa diffusa.
> 
> La genitalità è semplice, immediata e animale. Si sposa bene con gli unicorni rosa infatti.
> 
> ...


Esattamente.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> La sessualità presuppone un sè formato...e non è cosa diffusa.
> 
> La genitalità è semplice, immediata e animale. Si sposa bene con gli unicorni rosa infatti.
> 
> ...


A volte bisognerebbe saperlo senza farle


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A volte bisognerebbe saperlo senza farle


Non è la stessa cosa.
Noi genitori, noi adulti vorremmo tramandare le nostre esperienze ai più giovani. 
Evitare soprattutto loro quelle negative.
Ma questo è utopico.
E non dà gli stessi risultati ai fini della crescita e della maturazione.
Proteggere le persone dalle esperienze negative non dà loro forza o umiltà.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa.
> Noi genitori, noi adulti vorremmo tramandare le nostre esperienze ai più giovani.
> Evitare soprattutto loro quelle negative.
> Ma questo è utopico.
> ...


Si vede che sono cresciuta senza forza e senza umiltà...me ne farò una ragione

Nessuno protegge nessuno e mio figlio le sue esperienze negative le ha fatte. 
Sono contenta? per nulla. 
PErchè? Perchè poteva evitarle, non ci voleva un intelligneza superiore alla media per capirlo
Poteva imparare senza farle? Assolutamente si
Sarebbe cresciuto diversamente? forse non lo saprò mai


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> bimbi, ma c'avete mai parlato con un livornese? no perchè sennò ci si nasconde dietro un dito
> non sono livornese (anzi son pisano) ma per come sono collocato geograficamente ho preso il peggio di entrambe le parlate.
> un dovete dar troppo peso alla singola parola, anche perchè io penso che a parlare siano i fatti più che le parole.
> detto questo non ho in antipatia nessuno, se mi sono fatto antipatico ai vostri occhi mi modererò un poco di più.
> *Rispetto delle donne penso ne ho fin troppo,* per trombare non ho mai detto una menzogna. e quando i ncompagnia ovviamente ho un altro intercalare, pensavo di poter parlare più liberamente qua in virtù dell'anonimato come posso parlare col mio miglior amico (partito all'esterò aimè).. colpa mia. per il diletto di tutti userò l'italiano.




...e con questa affermazione non c'è bisogno che legga altro.
Certo che la rispetti proprio tanto la tua fidanzata, ma forse hai smesso di considerarla una "donna"...poveraccia, a stare con uno come te, spero che apra gli occhi al più presto e che ti riempa di calci nel culo, dati bene.  
Vai a nasconderti che è meglio!


----------



## banshee (15 Marzo 2016)

ciao e benvenuto.

ma perchè non lasci la tua lei e "ti diverti" senza tradire e mentire?


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La prima volta che ho usato i preservativi (comprati io) mi si è ammosciato.
> Non sentivo (letteralmente) un cazzo.
> Può capitare, soprattutto se la tua partner non ti mette a tuo agio, di avere dell'ansia nei rapporti successivi.


La prima volta. Lo capisco. 

Poi però, se hai 28 anni e qualche scopata te la sei fatta, non lo tollero più. Io eh...

E uno che vuole timbrare, come dice il nostro nuovo amico, non dovrebbe avere ansie da prestazione. Lui timbra! ecchecazzo!
Se vuol timbrare e anche avere accoglienza dei suoi traumi col silicone mi sembra chieda troppo. 

Mi trovassi uno di 28 anni fra le mani che va in menata per un preservativo, lo mollo lì, lui, il suo cazzo e il preservativo. 

E mica perchè gli si smolla davanti ad un pezzetto di silicone...ma perchè quel suo smollarsi mi parla di non relazione col proprio cazzo, ed in sintesi, se quello che voglio è scopare non è adatto a farlo come voglio io. 

E a me non interessa fare maternage.

Forse gli andrà bene con la 18enne, e forse una 18enne abbassa anche le ansie da prestazione...chi lo sa


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e con questa affermazione non c'è bisogno che legga altro.
> Certo che la rispetti proprio tanto la tua fidanzata, ma forse hai smesso di considerarla una "donna"...poveraccia, a stare con uno come te, *spero che apra gli occhi al più presto e che ti riempa di calci nel culo, dati bene. *
> Vai a nasconderti che è meglio!


Esattamente come hai fatto tu con tuo marito perchè questo potrebbe essere stato tuo marito alla sua età


----------



## Sheva07 (15 Marzo 2016)

Io mi sento di quotare Danny, che mi pare sia "solo contro tutti" ognuno le esperienze le fa a modo suo e non serve essere genitore o 28enne per capire questa cosa. E' giusto che ogni ragazzo abbia il diritto di fare esperienze negative (entro certi limiti ovviamente) senza che nessuno gli neghi il sacrosanto diritto di imparare da solo certe cose. Mio padre quando ero più piccolo mi diceva che nella vita ci sono cose che nessuno puo' spiegarti o insegnarti, ma che si capiscono solamente sbattendoci la testa. Poi a 18 anni non si è proprio cosi piccoli, se la ragazza ha qualche neurone saprà benissimo a cosa andrà in contro! Se invece non lo sa, ci starà male etc. Avrà fatto solamente un esperienza che l'aiuterà a maturare.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> sul grassetto:
> Ipa ma, secondo te, la diciottenne di questo thread non finirà per dire che è brutto, cattivo e che la tratta male?
> 
> Riguardo al preservativo:
> Non credo si riferisse alle difficoltà tecniche di indossarlo, quando alla mancata sensibilità del pisello incappucciato


Può essere...o può essere che lui si invaghisca della 18enne che invece è solo spensierata e sa esattamente cosa vuole. 

Ma il senso è che se ancora non ce l'ha chiaro, ha la possibilità di imparare cosa per lei è essere trattata male. Se per lei lo è. E non è detto. 
A me andava bene per esempio scopare e via. Erano loro che si immaginavano cose sull'amore. Era per loro complesso relazionarsi con una ragazza che disconfermava l'immagine delle ragazze che ci rimanevano male.  

E ancora con sta mancata sensibilità....non sostengo sia la stessa cosa, ma non penso che il preservativo sia un qualcosa che toglie sensibilità totalmente. E non è che penso eh...:carneval:

E il fatto che si ammosci, io penso sia più legato all'interruzione di un flusso: ci si tocca, non ci si conosce bene e c'è imbarazzo col proprio corpo e con quello dell'altro che si sta superando, ci si eccita, e poi c'è da fermarsi e fare una cosa apparentemente innaturale: prendere una confezione, romperla(e a volte neanche si strappa e si litiga e si inizia a sudare freddo) lei magari è lì che guarda, e poi lo devi tirare fuori dalla confezione, infilartelo e poi, se è andato tutto bene e per la fretta non l'hai messo girato e non si srotola, puoi ricominciare...

Ecco, tanti in questi passaggi si perdono la presenza all'eccitazione. 

E questo parla di presenza a sè e relazione con la propria eccitazione, di cui un cazzo duro è solo una delle molteplici manifestazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Può essere...o può essere che lui si invaghisca della 18enne che invece è solo spensierata e sa esattamente cosa vuole.
> 
> *Ma il senso è che se ancora non ce l'ha chiaro, ha la possibilità di imparare cosa per lei è essere trattata male.
> *
> ...


il problema invece è non averlo ancora chiaro secondo me
Ma anche così non fosse stiamo dicendo a un 28 enne di divertirsi a timbrare una di 18 anni che mal che vada vivrà un'esperienza negativa....mah


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

*....*

.. qui c'è troppa elettricità.. ..
sarà che mancano meno di 48 ore al possibile "lieto evento"....?


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Io mi sento di quotare Danny, che mi pare sia "solo contro tutti" ognuno le esperienze le fa a modo suo e non serve essere genitore o 28enne per capire questa cosa. E' giusto che ogni ragazzo abbia il diritto di fare esperienze negative (entro certi limiti ovviamente) senza che nessuno gli neghi il sacrosanto diritto di imparare da solo certe cose. Mio padre quando ero più piccolo mi diceva che nella vita ci sono cose che nessuno puo' spiegarti o insegnarti, ma che si capiscono solamente sbattendoci la testa. Poi a 18 anni non si è proprio cosi piccoli, se la ragazza ha qualche neurone saprà benissimo a cosa andrà in contro! Se invece non lo sa, ci starà male etc. Avrà fatto solamente un esperienza che l'aiuterà a maturare.


Il problema è che qui non si parla proprio nello specifico della 18enne, che lei farà pure la sua esperienza e c'è pure qualcosa che mi dice che lei è più scafata di lui.
Ma si parla di lui, della sua situazione, del modo di approcciare e di come reputa le donne.
Fighe, brutte, le timbro, etc...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema è che qui non si parla proprio nello specifico della 18enne, che lei farà pure la sua esperienza e c'è pure qualcosa che mi dice che lei è più scafata di lui.
> Ma si parla di lui, della sua situazione, del modo di approcciare e di come reputa le donne.
> Fighe, brutte, le timbro, etc...


Ma sarà complicato?


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sarà complicato?


Boh, non lo so.
Oggi mi sembra di avere difficoltà comunicative...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Boh, non lo so.
> Oggi mi sembra di avere difficoltà comunicative...


A me non solo oggi
Sono passata per moralista, madre possessiva e ho perso il conto di cos'altro :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non solo oggi
> Sono passata per moralista, madre possessiva e ho perso il conto di cos'altro :unhappy:


Son passata per moralista pure io dai...il che è tutto un dire...:rotfl:
E pure io come madre possessiva e vecchia, che non ho figli e sono quasi coetanea del nostro nuovo amico...:rotfl:


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Può essere...o può essere che lui si invaghisca della 18enne che invece è solo spensierata e sa esattamente cosa vuole.
> 
> Ma il senso è che se ancora non ce l'ha chiaro, ha la possibilità di imparare cosa per lei è essere trattata male. Se per lei lo è. E non è detto.
> A me andava bene per esempio scopare e via. Erano loro che si immaginavano cose sull'amore. Era per loro complesso relazionarsi con una ragazza che disconfermava l'immagine delle ragazze che ci rimanevano male.
> ...


Guarda... il preservativo toglie sensibilità e parecchia all'uomo. E anche a mia moglie non piaceva perché le sensazioni da donna erano diverse. Non per niente non appena una coppia è rodata il preservativo lo si abbandona generalmente. È un male necessario, non un accessorio per il piacere.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> il problema invece è non averlo ancora chiaro secondo me
> Ma anche così non fosse stiamo dicendo a un 28 enne di divertirsi a timbrare una di 18 anni che mal che vada vivrà un'esperienza negativa....mah


Io al 28 enne sto dicendo che se ha problemi col preservativo, timbrare è l'ultima delle sue questioni. A 28 anni. 

Per quanto riguarda lei....ogni 18enne è a sè. 

A 18...no 19 anni, ero promiscua e per me non era essere trattata male. Anzi. Era esattamente quello che volevo. 
E per me era impensabile stare in una relazione stabile. Non mi interessava, e mi sentivo trattata male quando mi rompevano le storie sul fatto che una brava ragazza dovesse avere il moroso per trombare. 

E' tutto molto soggettivo.

Capisco che quel timbrare possa parlare di mal considerazione per le donne...ma penso che, se anche fosse, nel momento in cui un uomo sdegna le donne e le considera "timbri" sdegna se stesso....e infatti poi litiga anche col preservativo. 

Non ho mai timbrato gli uomini. Anche quelli da 1,2,3 bagno. Perchè sarebbe stato dire a me stessa che quello con cui stavo trombando era accontentarmi. E io invece facevo quello che desideravo. 

Poi, se lui desidera essere un timbratore, si può anche mettere sul mercato e farci i soldi....dopo aver superato il trauma col preservativo però...che chi vuole essere timbrata, non si accontenta del bel faccino

E la 18 enne non è mica incapace di intendere e di volere. E lui non le ha parlato di amore o che altro. 
Sbaglio?

Lui le ha detto "trombiamo? ma guarda che sono fidanzato e non voglio menate"
E lei ha risposto "ok, vengo da te."

Fra l'altro il fatto che lui scriva qui e chieda anche del film, parla di dubbi che ha...non di certezze..


----------



## Heathcliff (15 Marzo 2016)

rhaego ha detto:


> ciao, sono leo ed ho 28 anni, fisico atletico e viso da "bravo ragazzo" solitamente me ne danno sui 20-22
> la faccio breve, ho una relazione da poco più di due anni e le sono sempre stato fedele, le ho fatto fare viaggi, erasmus e quant'altro riamnendole fedele, rimanendoci malissimo a un messaggio trovato su whatsapp .. era un numero non registrato e c'era una donna brutta li, lei ha semrpe spergiurato che avevano sbagliato numero ma non ci ho mai creduto.
> sono una persone che nel pubblico (sia a scuola che a lavoro) sono molto riservato, sono un cazzone ma non do mai troppa confidenza quindi stò tranquillamente nel mio.
> ultimamente una ragazzina di 18 anni mi ha cercato e viene fuori che le piaccio, per il momento non c'è stato niente di che se non un bacio in un primissimo appuntamento fatto in fretta e furia..
> ...


Il preservativo.  Non fare finta di dimenticarlo. Almeno quello.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Abruzzesi no vicentini no Pisani no. Mi fate una mappa?


Tu dicci di quale regione sei e ti si dice se ti si mette una croce sopra o no


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema è che qui non si parla proprio nello specifico della 18enne, che lei farà pure la sua esperienza e c'è pure qualcosa che mi dice che lei è più scafata di lui.
> Ma si parla di lui, della sua situazione, del modo di approcciare e di come reputa le donne.
> Fighe, brutte, le timbro, etc...


Ok. È un brutto modo. Lo abbiamo capito. Ma possibile che appena arriva uno che si comporta in maniera diversa da noi lo si giudichi subito invece di ascoltarlo? A me fa piacere leggere chi è profondamente diverso da me perché il mondo non sono io e mi incuriosisce chi non è uguale a me. Riusciamo a non far scappare anche questo?


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ok. È un brutto modo. Lo abbiamo capito. Na possibile che appena arriva uno che si comporta in maniera diversa da noi lo si giudichi invece di ascoltarlo? A me fa piacere leggere chi è profondamente diverso da me perché il mondo non sono io e mi incuriosisce chi non è uguale a me. Riusciamo a non far scappare anche questo?


Tu stai facendo questo discorso a me?
Vabbè...


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda... il preservativo toglie sensibilità e parecchia all'uomo. E anche a mia moglie non piaceva perché le sensazioni da donna erano diverse. Non per niente non appena una coppia è rodata il preservativo lo si abbandona generalmente. È un male necessario, non un accessorio per il piacere.


Mica lo nego...nè dal punto di vista maschile nè da quello femminile. Ma non penso sia l'unico fattore. Specialmente in situazioni come quella di cui si parla qui. Ossia un primo incontro. 

A parte che ce ne sono di così strani che anche giocarci può diventare un bel gioco...hanno fatto anche quelli rugosi:rotfl:

Detto questo, se l'eccitazione dipende solo dal cazzo e dalla figa....vabbè, allora ho capito. 

In effetti gli uomini a cui diventava moscio tendenzialmente, erano quelli che da me volevano solo la figa e il preservativo li faceva sperdere, ma non erano esperti di se stessi e si incartavano. 
Gli esperti trombavano. E il preservativo era un accessorio assolutamente necessario. 


Per quanto mi riguarda non dipende da quello. 

E il cazzo e la figa sono mezzi, per appagare. Neanche gli unici. 

Ma sono strana


----------



## Sheva07 (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema è che qui non si parla proprio nello specifico della 18enne, che lei farà pure la sua esperienza e c'è pure qualcosa che mi dice che lei è più scafata di lui.
> Ma si parla di lui, della sua situazione, del modo di approcciare e di come reputa le donne.
> Fighe, brutte, le timbro, etc...



Danny e Farfalla non mi pare che stessero parlando strettamente di questo ragazzo, che ok, sembra un coglione. Io mi ero collegato al loro discorso. Ma forse non ho capito una mazza 


Quando ho letto il post di questo ragazzo ho pensato ciò che ho scritto nel primo commento che ho fatto in questo topic, poi ho pensato che se una 18enne gli ha fatto venir cosi tanta voglia di cornificare la tipa, che a detta sua non aveva mai cornificato, significa che lui tante occasioni per farle le corna non ne ha avute! Perché un 28enne fedele, realmente fedele, difficilmente perde la testa per una ragazzina. Quindi mi vien da pensare che lui tanto figaiolo e playboy non lo sia. Non vuole lasciarsi sfuggire l'occasione di farsi una bella ragazza. Forse sbaglio, ma questo è ciò che penso di questa faccenda.

Facile essere fedeli quando non si ha nessuna tentazione, come è facile amare quando va tutto a gonfie vele. Bella la vita cosi.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io al 28 enne sto dicendo che se ha problemi col preservativo, timbrare è l'ultima delle sue questioni. A 28 anni.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda lei....ogni 18enne è a sè.
> 
> ...


si.. infatti.. il fatto che abbia 18 anni, ha automaticamente identificato la "lei" come la poverella di Assisi, vittima predestinata dell'orco cattivo...

ma nessuno può dire che di 28enni come il nostro amico se ne sbrani uno a colazione, uno a pranzo e uno a cena..  

e magari lo starà perfino compatendo per il fatto che deve scegliere pure il filmino di contorno per dare una parvenza di eleganza della situazione..

chi lo può dire..?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ok. È un brutto modo. Lo abbiamo capito. Ma possibile che appena arriva uno che si comporta in maniera diversa da noi lo si giudichi invece di ascoltarlo? A me fa piacere leggere chi è profondamente diverso da me perché il mondo non sono io e mi incuriosisce chi non è uguale a me. Riusciamo a non far scappare anche questo?


Cioè uno di 28 anni che vuole timbrare scappa dal forum perchè una vecchia moralista di 45 anni gli dice che troverei triste a 18 anni (età che non ricordo quasi) farmi timbrare da uno che non sa come mettersi il preservativo?

Eh si le esperienze rendono decisamente forti se basta così poco a fuggire.

Quindi ricapitoliamo da donna non ho il diritto di sentirmi offesa all'idea di qualcuno che timbri ma devo cercare di capire. Ok . Ora mi applico


----------



## Heathcliff (15 Marzo 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Io mi sento di quotare Danny, che mi pare sia "solo contro tutti" ognuno le esperienze le fa a modo suo e non serve essere genitore o 28enne per capire questa cosa. E' giusto che ogni ragazzo abbia il diritto di fare esperienze negative (entro certi limiti ovviamente) senza che nessuno gli neghi il sacrosanto diritto di imparare da solo certe cose. Mio padre quando ero più piccolo mi diceva che nella vita ci sono cose che nessuno puo' spiegarti o insegnarti, ma che si capiscono solamente sbattendoci la testa. Poi a 18 anni non si è proprio cosi piccoli, se la ragazza ha qualche neurone saprà benissimo a cosa andrà in contro! Se invece non lo sa, ci starà male etc. Avrà fatto solamente un esperienza che l'aiuterà a maturare.


ma qui non è la ragazza ad essere immatura.uno se non è già uomo a 28 anni è difficile che maturi dopo. Se a 28 anni parli di timbrare sei un povero coglione e una ragazza di 18 difficilmente ha l'esperienza per capirlo subito.  A meno che lui non le dica subito che è una timbrata e via. Ma cosa state dicendo.


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esattamente come hai fatto tu con tuo marito perchè questo potrebbe essere stato tuo marito alla sua età




Infatti...ho temuto perfino un po' di essere denunciata per violenza fisica nei suoi confronti.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu stai facendo questo discorso a me?
> Vabbè...


Proprio a te che ti lamenti perchè sei giudicata. Cosa che è capitata pure a me se vogliamo quando sono arrivato qui.


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Proprio a te che ti lamenti perchè sei giudicata. Cosa che è capitata pure a me se vogliamo quando sono arrivato qui.


Ok


----------



## Heathcliff (15 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu dicci di quale regione sei e ti si dice se ti si mette una croce sopra o no


quella di nascita o quella di residenza?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si.. infatti.. il fatto che abbia 18 anni, ha automaticamente identificato la "lei" come la poverella di Assisi, vittima predestinata dell'orco cattivo...
> 
> ma nessuno può dire che di 28enni come il nostro amico se ne sbrani uno a colazione, uno a pranzo e uno a cena..
> 
> ...


Ma da chi?
Chi se ne frega di quanti anni ha. E' una persona e meriterebbe in quanto tale termini e rispetto diversi


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti...ho temuto perfino un po' di essere denunciata per violenza fisica nei suoi confronti.


Prima o dopo che hai deciso di rimanerci sposata?


----------



## Sheva07 (15 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma qui non è la ragazza ad essere immatura.uno se non è già uomo a 28 anni è difficile che maturi dopo. Se a 28 anni parli di timbrare sei un povero coglione e una ragazza di 18 difficilmente ha l'esperienza per capirlo subito.  A meno che lui non le dica subito che è una timbrata e via. Ma cosa state dicendo.


Se a 18 anni non ci arrivi da sola a capire che un ragazzo di 10 anni più grandi vuole fare sesso, al posto di pettinare le bambole, non sei molto sveglia. Quindi forse questa brutta esperienza negativa non puo' far altro che farti bene. Il concetto è questo. Poi parliamoci chiaro, ne conosco di ragazzine di 17/18/19/20 anni, non sono sante, ne ingenue. Sanno il fatto loro. Io ho risposto riferendomi ad un altra cosa. Ed ho già detto che il ragazzo che ha aperto questo topic mi sembra un coglione, che non è detto che lo sia realmente, non lo conosco, ma questa è l'impressione che mi ha dato. Non mi sembra d'aver detto chissà cosa


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si.. infatti.. il fatto che abbia 18 anni, ha automaticamente identificato la "lei" come la poverella di Assisi, vittima predestinata dell'orco cattivo...
> 
> ma nessuno può dire che di 28enni come il nostro amico se ne sbrani uno a colazione, uno a pranzo e uno a cena..
> 
> ...


compatendo magari no...ma se si ritrova a guardare un film e anche lei voleva trombare....

vabbè..dovrebbero riuscire a farla una scopata senza necessariamente allestire il teatro, no?

Se non ci riescono, significa semplicemente che nè l'uno nè l'altro son convinti di quello che stanno facendo. 

Mica che trovarsi e trombare è mancarsi di rispetto. E' un modo per toccarsi. Semplicemente. SE lo si vuole entrambi.

Boh...a me tutti questi contorni, come se scopare fosse una cosa talmente brutta da dover essere abbellita, mi ha sempre fatta, e mi fa, basire. 

C'è veramente una grande difficoltà a parlare semplicemente del desiderio di fare sesso per fare sesso. 

E di conseguenza c'è una grande difficoltà a riconoscere il sesso da altro....

Ed è qui che si fanno i casini..

E lei fa pompini per avere in cambio amore, e lui parla di amore per avere in cambio la figa...

quanta fatica inutile!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> quella di nascita o quella di residenza?


Entrambe  se hai anche la seconda casa per le vacanze abbinaci pure quella 
ovviamemte sto scherzando ..


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prima o dopo che hai deciso di rimanerci sposata?



Anche dopo, quando ci ripensavo...
Non ne sono affatto fiera, intendiamoci.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

*..*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma da chi?
> Chi se ne frega di quanti anni ha. E' una persona e meriterebbe in quanto tale termini e rispetto diversi


ma se non la rispetta, non rispetta automaticamente se stesso.....

è come se io dicessi che vado in vacanza con quel coglione...
sono automaticamente un coglione anche io, che non trovo di meglio che spendere le mie vacanze accanto a un coglione..


----------



## Heathcliff (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io al 28 enne sto dicendo che se ha problemi col preservativo, timbrare è l'ultima delle sue questioni. A 28 anni.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda lei....ogni 18enne è a sè.
> 
> ...


tu indubbiamente sei una delle più strane qui dentro. Riesci a vedere un'attività cerebrale anche nel granito probabilmente


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> *La sessualità presuppone un sè formato...e non è cosa diffusa.*
> 
> La genitalità è semplice, immediata e animale. Si sposa bene con gli unicorni rosa infatti.
> 
> ...


La sessualità è il nostro modo di stare a questo mondo, non una caratteristica di pochi fortunati.
I bambini hanno una loro sessualità, come gli adolescenti, come i giovani etc. via via.
L' esercizio della genitalità è altra cosa, le due faccende sono legate, cercare di separarle, in modo netto è esercizio vano, e su questo forum, lo vediamo benissimo, e ha molto a che vedere con il separare e non con il comprendere, con il giustificare e poco con il capire.

Sulle esperienze: a volte si capisce pure da fuori , che certe è meglio non farle, io ho commesso molti errori nella mia vita, ma tanti ne ho evitati perchè non mi sono ficcato in certe situazioni che non mi andavano.
Se fossi una donna ad esempio mi girerebero i coglioni, che pure non ho, per uno che mi considera una "timbrata".


----------



## Juanpalambrond (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io al 28 enne sto dicendo che se ha problemi col preservativo, timbrare è l'ultima delle sue questioni. A 28 anni.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda lei....ogni 18enne è a sè.
> 
> ...


a me sembra andata più così:
Lui le ha detto "usciamo"
E lei ha risposto "ok, passa da qui che ti faccio conoscere mamma e papà"
Lui ha detto "no, guarda non è il caso... sono fidanzato e non voglio menate"
Lei ha risposto "ok..."

Ripeto, probabilmente mi sbaglio ma a me non sembra che lei volesse solo essere timbrata.
Questa è la sensazione che ho avuto leggendo quel poco che è stato scritto. Ed è per questo che mi sono permesso di esprimere un giudizio. Perchè se io (che di anni ne ho qualcuno in più di 28 ed il preservativo so come metterlo) avessi avuto questa sensazione nell'approcciarmi con una diciottenne, probabilmente avrei desistito. Al netto del bel faccino che posso avere io e del tasso di figaggine della diciottenne in questione.

Sono strano, ma mi hanno insegnato che se con le mie azioni ed i miei comportamenti c'è una minima possibilità di nuocere a qualcuno forse è il caso di pensarci 10 volte, prima di farle...


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> tu indubbiamente sei una delle più strane qui dentro. Riesci a vedere un'attività cerebrale anche nel granito probabilmente



:rotfl::rotfl:

...è che ho speranza nei cicli di Vita/Morte/Vita...


----------



## Heathcliff (15 Marzo 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Se a 18 anni non ci arrivi da sola a capire che un ragazzo di 10 anni più grandi vuole fare sesso, al posto di pettinare le bambole, non sei molto sveglia. Quindi forse questa brutta esperienza negativa non puo' far altro che farti bene. Il concetto è questo. Poi parliamoci chiaro, ne conosco di ragazzine di 17/18/19/20 anni, non sono sante, ne ingenue. Sanno il fatto loro. Io ho risposto riferendomi ad un altra cosa. Ed ho già detto che il ragazzo che ha aperto questo topic mi sembra un coglione, che non è detto che lo sia realmente, non lo conosco, ma questa è l'impressione che mi ha dato. Non mi sembra d'aver detto chissà cosa


ma non si tratta di capire che vuole scopata. Si tratta di consapevolezza nei rapporti che un uomo deve avere e che una ragazzina non ha. Sa come si aprono le gambe ma non la chiamo donna per questo.


----------



## brenin (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...è che ho speranza nei cicli di Vita/Morte/Vita...


Non sei l'unica.....


----------



## Sheva07 (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La sessualità è il nostro modo di stare a questo mondo, non una caratteristica di pochi fortunati.
> I bambini hanno una loro sessualità, come gli adolescenti, come i giovani etc. via via.
> L' esercizio della genitalità è altra cosa, le due faccende sono legate, cercare di separarle, in modo netto è esercizio vano, e su questo forum, lo vediamo benissimo, e ha molto a che vedere con il separare e non con il comprendere, con il giustificare e poco con il capire.
> 
> ...


Io negli ultimi anni faccio sempre più fatica a capire cose di questo genere. La ragazza sicuramente non è solo una timbrata, avrà qualcosa da offrire, non è un oggetto e via dicendo, questo è poco ma sicuro, è anche ovvia come cosa. Però mi chiedo: Ad una ragazza dovrebbe fregare qualcosa se un ragazzo semisconosciuto la considera semplicemente una timbrata? Ma che problemi si fanno le persone? Alla ragazza dovrebbe interessare questa cosa solo nel caso che lui le abbia mentito per portarla a letto, l'abbia illusa e via dicendo. Ma se le carte sono state scoperte sin dall'inizio e lei ha deciso di giocare, perché dovrebbero girargli i coglioni che non ha? In caso contrario se la cosa non le va bene puo' sempre dire di no. Ma in questo caso perché dovrebbe fregarle di come la giudica un semisconosciuto? Questo è un bel modo per vivere male.

A me se uno sconosciuto mi dice che sono un coglione mene frego. Se me lo dice che sono un mio amico o una persona a me cara ci resto male.




Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma non si tratta di capire che vuole scopata. Si tratta di consapevolezza nei rapporti che un uomo deve avere e che una ragazzina non ha. Sa come si aprono le gambe ma non la chiamo donna per questo.


Scusami, ma se uno è coglione è coglione. Se lui considera la ragazzina solamente come una timbrata e basta, come dovrebbe comportarsi? Forse l'opzione migliore sarebbe evitare d'andarci, ma perché? Se lui vuole andarci, se vuole levarsi questo sfizio, meglio che sia sincero e che gli dica le cose come stanno senza illuderla. Cosi lei potrà scegliere.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> compatendo magari no...ma se si ritrova a guardare un film e anche lei voleva trombare....
> 
> vabbè..dovrebbero riuscire a farla una scopata senza necessariamente allestire il teatro, no?
> 
> ...


perché c'è bisogno di affrancarlo.. di renderlo accettabile moralmente.. socialmente, convenzionalmente...

per dire, un uomo di 60 anni magari sposato che desidera una donna di 25, magari libera, o viceversa...  è una cosa socialmente poco accettabile.. 
il desiderio non si incardina in un contesto accettabile.. e quindi lo si tende a rifiutare..

attenzione, lo faccio anche io... non sono qui a dire che non è così..

però ragionandoci... 

poi.-... è chiaro, è facile fare i froci col culo degli altri.. e se quella di 25 anni è tua figlia....


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma se non la rispetta, non rispetta automaticamente se stesso.....
> 
> è come se io dicessi che vado in vacanza con quel coglione...
> sono automaticamente un coglione anche io, che non trovo di meglio che spendere le mie vacanze accanto a un coglione..


Questo lo quoto


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La sessualità è il nostro modo di stare a questo mondo, non una caratteristica di pochi fortunati.
> I bambini hanno una loro sessualità, come gli adolescenti, come i giovani etc. via via.
> L' esercizio della genitalità è altra cosa, le due faccende sono legate, cercare di separarle, in modo netto è esercizio vano, e su questo forum, lo vediamo benissimo, e ha molto a che vedere con il separare e non con il comprendere, con il giustificare e poco con il capire.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La sessualità è il nostro modo di stare a questo mondo, non una caratteristica di pochi fortunati.
> I bambini hanno una loro sessualità, come gli adolescenti, come i giovani etc. via via.
> L' esercizio della genitalità è altra cosa, le due faccende sono legate, cercare di separarle, in modo netto è esercizio vano, e su questo forum, lo vediamo benissimo, e ha molto a che vedere con il separare e non con il comprendere, con il giustificare e poco con il capire.
> 
> ...


La questione non è separare la genitalità dalla sessualità...

La questione a cui faccio riferimento con sè formato, è l'esercizio consapevole della propria sessualità. 

E non è cosa da tutti. 
Perchè riguarda la consapevolezza di sè, dei propri bisogni, dei propri desideri e il desiderio di esprimere anche nel mondo. 

Senza sè...si rischia, e spesso si finisce, a fare torte desiderando di fare pizze e raccontandosi che però le torte sono taaaaanto buone...(e lui/lei è contento)

io questa cosa del timbrare, insomma...come donna ho desiderio di essere considerata diversamente da ognuno e in modo discende dalla considerazione che ho io. 

Un timbratore, ora come ora, non me lo prenderei neanche gratis. 
Una volta mi facevano sorridere e mi piaceva giocarci. 

Io credo che usare termini come "timbrare" sia una difesa di chi lo usa dal guardarsi sinceramente come uno che ha voglia di infilare il cazzo (o farsi infilare nel caso di una lei)...

C'è chi lo usa gonfiando la ruota, chi lo usa sottovoce come fosse un segreto, chi mette i cartelli per far vedere che ha una nuova tacca....ma parla tutto di considerazione di sè. E non di promiscuità. 

e l'inaffidabilità per quanto mi riguarda non è nel timbrare, è nel non sapersi dire la verità sui propri desideri. 

Scopano male quelli che cercano riconoscimento. Che tu vuoi scopare, e loro vogliono una ode al cazzo!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> compatendo magari no...ma se si ritrova a guardare un film e anche lei voleva trombare....
> 
> vabbè..dovrebbero riuscire a farla una scopata senza necessariamente allestire il teatro, no?
> 
> ...


Ma chi le dice queste cose?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Io negli ultimi anni faccio sempre più fatica a capire cose di questo genere. La ragazza sicuramente non è solo una timbrata, avrà qualcosa da offrire, non è un oggetto e via dicendo, questo è poco ma sicuro, è anche ovvia come cosa. Però mi chiedo: Ad una ragazza dovrebbe fregare qualcosa se un ragazzo semisconosciuto la considera semplicemente una timbrata? Ma che problemi si fanno le persone? Alla ragazza dovrebbe interessare questa cosa solo nel caso che lui le abbia mentito per portarla a letto, l'abbia illusa e via dicendo. Ma se le carte sono state scoperte sin dall'inizio e lei ha deciso di giocare, perché dovrebbero girargli i coglioni che non ha? In caso contrario se la cosa non le va bene puo' sempre dire di no. Ma in questo caso perché dovrebbe fregarle di come la giudica un semisconosciuto? Questo è un bel modo per vivere male.
> 
> A me se uno sconosciuto mi dice che sono un coglione mene frego. Se me lo dice che sono un mio amico o una persona a me cara ci resto male.
> 
> ...


a me una di 18 anni, a me uomo adulto fatto finito e esperienziato... 
secondo chi è... 
mi prende in groppa e mi fa fare un giro e mi scarica in un'oretta senza nemmeno che mi renda conto di quello che è successo...
e la sera con le amiche mi piglia pure per il culo.... 

secondo chi è...


----------



## Tessa (15 Marzo 2016)

Comunque quando Ipazia parla del suo rapporto col sesso io non ci capisco niente. 
Cioe' capisco che siamo proprio due pianeti differenti.


----------



## Heathcliff (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> a me una di 18 anni, a me uomo adulto fatto finito e esperienziato...
> secondo chi è...
> mi prende in groppa e mi fa fare un giro e mi scarica in un'oretta senza nemmeno che mi renda conto di quello che è successo...
> e la sera con le amiche mi piglia pure per il culo....
> ...


ma piantala.  Non ti rendi conto di quello che è successo.  È successo che ti sei fatto una ragazzina appena sopra il limite di legge. Dire che è più scafata di te serve solo a metterti a posto con la tua coscienza.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Comunque quando Ipazia parla del suo rapporto col sesso io non ci capisco niente.
> Cioe' capisco che siamo proprio due pianeti differenti.


Anche io e lei, ormai ci ridiamo sopra


----------



## banshee (15 Marzo 2016)

quoto Nicka in tutto il 3d, e veramente far passare lei per moralista.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mi lascia alquanto interdetta che nessuno si preoccupi per la fidanzata del nostro nuovo utente. è impegnato.

io gli consiglierei di risolvere prima la propria situazione sentimentale e poi "divertirsi", no?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Comunque quando Ipazia parla del suo rapporto col sesso io non ci capisco niente.
> Cioe' capisco che siamo proprio due pianeti differenti.


:rotfl:Tranqui, IPa confonde tutti soprattutto Oscuro


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> perché c'è bisogno di affrancarlo.. di renderlo accettabile moralmente.. socialmente, convenzionalmente...
> 
> per dire, un uomo di 60 anni magari sposato che desidera una donna di 25, magari libera, o viceversa...  è una cosa socialmente poco accettabile..
> il desiderio non si incardina in un contesto accettabile.. e quindi lo si tende a rifiutare..
> ...


Già. 

E sono piuttosto convinta che questo bisogno di affrancare, che non è solo individuale ma anche sociale, crei tutta una serie di conseguenze sulla consapevolezza dei propri bisogni e dei propri desideri e sul percorso per comprenderli.

E sulla correttezza e la chiarezza con cui li si espone. 

Come se l'accento fosse messo sulla forma e non sulla sostanza. 

Quando tante energie devono essere dedicate per rendere accettabile prima ai propri occhi, e poi a quelli del mondo un semplice desiderio, diventa tutto molto complesso e faticoso. 
Qualcuno rinuncia, qualcuno inganna, qualcuno cerca scorciatoie, qualcuno cerca mondi dove essere riconosciuto ed accettato. 

Sicuramente non sono esercizi di trasparenza libera e di espressione di sè. 
Così come è. Anche nelle brutture. 

Io non ho figli. Lo sai. 

Ma a 25 anni, e anche a 18, una la sua vita se la sta prendendo in mano. 
Ed è sua. E può anche buttarla se lo desidera. 

Certo che come genitore è dolore profondo. Ed è anche il rischio che si assume un uomo e una donna quando decide di dare la vita. 
Che l'essere che ne risulta decida di buttarla, usarla come vuole e non come si sarebbe desiderato facesse. 

Ma da figli è libertà. Dovuta.


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2016)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Tranqui, IPa confonde tutti soprattutto Oscuro



Non mi confonde,mi inquieta.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> La questione non è separare la genitalità dalla sessualità...
> 
> La questione a cui faccio riferimento con sè formato, è l'esercizio consapevole della propria sessualità.
> 
> ...


L'inaffidabilità è anche mentirci sul significato che hanno le cose. 
O pensare che ci siano cose che facciamo che non ne abbiano alcuno, se preferisci.

Ma qua usciamo un poco dal seminato, mi sa.
Quello che constato qui tutti i giorni è che per una scopata si puo soffrire da morirne, pensa un po', per una cosa che per altri non significa nulla.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma piantala.  Non ti rendi conto di quello che è successo.  È successo che ti sei fatto una ragazzina appena sopra il limite di legge. Dire che è più scafata di te serve solo a metterti a posto con la tua coscienza.


A parte che sopra il limite di legge vuol dire nella piena legalità...
e poi... 
sai pure quanto sono scafato io?...... 
e quanto lo sarebbe stata lei..? 

ti va a pennello il mio Avatar.. ma non te lo regalo, lo vendo.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Comunque quando Ipazia parla del suo rapporto col sesso io non ci capisco niente.
> Cioe' capisco che siamo proprio due pianeti differenti.





farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io e lei, ormai ci ridiamo sopra





Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Tranqui, IPa confonde tutti soprattutto Oscuro


:rotfl::carneval:

...è il bello della diversità, no?

Rendersi conto che non si è l'unica versione umana dell'essere umano. 

Anche io fatico a seguire voi...con farfie abbiamo fatto interminabili discorsi...però sul pompino, almeno di un tipo, ci siamo incontrate!!


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> E sono piuttosto convinta che questo bisogno di affrancare, che non è solo individuale ma anche sociale, crei tutta una serie di conseguenze sulla consapevolezza dei propri bisogni e dei propri desideri e sul percorso per comprenderli.
> 
> ...


quoto tutto.. come potrai facilmente immaginare..


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi confonde,mi inquieta.


:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi confonde,mi inquieta.


consolati, non sei l'unico...:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::carneval:
> 
> ...è il bello della diversità, no?
> 
> ...


.. posso sapere, per mera curiosità "femminile" chi è il "fortunato" ? - (abbiate pietà, mi si è materializzata la scena)


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non sei l'unica.....


..già...


----------



## Homer (15 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alle donne non piacciono le parole,mettigli il pisello in mano durante l'aperitivo.Fine.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. posso sapere, per mera curiosità "femminile" chi è il "fortunato" ? - (abbiate pietà, mi si è materializzata la scena)


mi riferivo a tipologie di pompino, non a un tipo inteso come uomo.


----------



## Heathcliff (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A parte che sopra il limite di legge vuol dire nella piena legalità...
> e poi...
> sai pure quanto sono scafato io?......
> e quanto lo sarebbe stata lei..?
> ...


Eh appunto.  Vedi che hai capito bene? Se la legge te lo permette è da coglioni pensare che ti stai relazionando con una persona in un modo che ovviamente non è alla pari. Forse se tu le dessi appuntamento davanti a scuola e la caricassi in macchina con libri e quaderni ti sentiresti in ordine. Io ho mi sentirei un povero sfigato. Questione di punti di vista.


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Homer apprezzi sempre il mio stile,mi fa piacere....


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> L'inaffidabilità è anche mentirci sul significato che hanno le cose.
> O pensare che ci siano cose che facciamo che non ne abbiano alcuno, se preferisci.
> 
> Ma qua usciamo un poco dal seminato, mi sa.
> Quello che constato qui tutti i giorni è che per una scopata si puo soffrire da morirne, pensa un po', per una cosa che per altri non significa nulla.


E' di quello che sto parlando, in effetti. 

Anche la promiscuità ha un suo significato e una sua posizione. Se si vuol cercare. 

Poi si semplifica col non senso, o col senso condiviso.

E sì, in effetti finiamo OT. 

Certo che si può soffrire per una scopata, se non si sa cosa si sta trovando in quella scopata. 
E si fa soffrire anche altri. Per lo stesso motivo.
In interazione poi, la non consapevolezza, si potenzia...

E di nuovo torniamo alla consapevolezza di sè e al dirsi la verità.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi riferivo a tipologie di pompino, non a un tipo inteso come uomo.


ah..  la mia sfera aveva materializzato uno scenario diverso di "incontrarvi"...
non farci caso, la devo cambiare.. ogni tanto svalvola..


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi le dice queste cose?


Chi per cui sono reali. 

Non sono assoluti. Nè le cose che ho scritto nè il loro contrario. 

Sono modi di sentire e sentirsi. E ognuno ha il suo. 

Certo è che se non si conosce il proprio è proprio complesso poi esporlo chiaramente all'altro, che tendenzialmente da per scontato che sia il suo, di sentire, ad essere comune. 

A volte ci si dicono le stesse parole ma con significati diversi...e si crede di aver parlato ma poi si scopre di non essersi per niente capiti, avvicinati...e solo allontanati invece. 

Le parole non bastano, se i significati non sono messi in comune.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Eh appunto.  Vedi che hai capito bene? Se la legge te lo permette è da coglioni pensare che ti stai relazionando con una persona in un modo che ovviamente non è alla pari. Forse se tu le dessi appuntamento davanti a scuola e la caricassi in macchina con libri e quaderni ti sentiresti in ordine. Io ho mi sentirei un povero sfigato. Questione di punti di vista.


senti.. io una diciottenne non l'ho mai trombata, nemmeno a 18 anni.. 

e mi sentivo sfigato a vedere che viceversa le trombavano i miei amici 18enni...

per cui non posso materialmente seguirti.. abbi pietà..


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ah..  la mia sfera aveva materializzato uno scenario diverso di "incontrarvi"...
> non farci caso, la devo cambiare.. ogni tanto svalvola..


...ho immaginato...e mi sono fatta una grassa risata per la verità!

non cambiarla! è simpatica


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. posso sapere, per mera curiosità "femminile" chi è il "fortunato" ? - (abbiate pietà, mi si è materializzata la scena)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ho immaginato...e mi sono fatta una grassa risata per la verità!
> 
> non cambiarla! è simpatica


anche io 
La luna e il sole


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto Nicka in tutto il 3d, e veramente far passare lei per moralista.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mi lascia alquanto interdetta che nessuno si preoccupi per la fidanzata del nostro nuovo utente. è impegnato.
> 
> io gli consiglierei di risolvere prima la propria situazione sentimentale e poi "divertirsi", no?


Siamo arrivati che io sono la moralista che fa scappare i nuovi utenti oggi.
Buono a sapersi.
L'altro giorno ero il mostro cattivo che maltratta Diletta.
Poi ero quella che cazzeggiava troppo.
Ma se non devo più scrivere basta dirlo.
(Sì, sto facendo la vittima perchè oggi mi va così)


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' di quello che sto parlando, in effetti.
> 
> *Anche la promiscuità ha un suo significato e una sua posizione. Se si vuol cercare.*
> 
> ...


Bene, 
allora mi si spiegasse quanti "scelgono" con consapevolezza sul significato, sta cosa.
Quanti ne abbiamo visti, qui dentro intendo?
A me non sembra certo il caso di chi ha aperto sto 3d.
Di quanti altri, ne vogliamo parlare?

Fatto salvo poi, sti personaggi, taggare il sottoscritto e altri di arretratezza o moralismo o quant'altro.

Cercare il significato delle cose, da cercatori, per l'intera vita è il destino degli umani, anche quando non ne sono consapevoli Ipazia, e vale per tutti, indistintamente direi.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> a me sembra andata più così:
> Lui le ha detto "usciamo"
> E lei ha risposto "ok, passa da qui che ti faccio conoscere mamma e papà"
> Lui ha detto "no, guarda non è il caso... sono fidanzato e non voglio menate"
> ...


Beh...voglio dire...se uno dice "sono fidanzato e non voglio menate" a me il messaggio sembra molto chiaro. 

E se lei pensa di scambiare pompini con amore, non è il 28 enne qui ad essere il problema. 

Anche lei può esprimere richieste, a 18 anni si è in grado di intendere e di volere...presuppongo. 

Io non mi scoperei un 18enne, e non me lo sarei scopato neanche a 28 anni, per il semplice motivo che non avevo voglia di fare nave scuola. E 10 anni di differenza in termini sessuali non sono pochi. 
Mi avrebbe annoiata un 18enne. Per la verità. 

Però questo implica avere desideri posizionati in sè. 

Poi capisco che i meccanismi maschili sono forse più basici e a volte corrispondono a "voglio il biscotto, voglio il biscotto"...ma se il meccanismo è questo...non c'è riflessione che tenga. Secondo me. 

E non mi sembra tu abbia meccanismi da "voglio il biscotto, voglio il biscotto".


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...voglio dire...se uno dice "sono fidanzato e non voglio menate" a me il messaggio sembra molto chiaro.
> 
> E se lei pensa di scambiare pompini con amore, non è il 28 enne qui ad essere il problema.
> 
> ...


Ipa , non presupporre.
Dovresti ricordartelo.
Dovresti ricordarti di quando avevi 18 anni.
Io me lo ricordo.
E mi ricordo benissimo che non capivo un cazzo, tra le altre cose.
Non (solo) per una limitata capacità di intendere.
Ma per mancanza di esperienza, di maturità, di consapevolezza.
A 18 anni non sai come gira il mondo.
E chi dice che lo sai come e meglio di uno di 28 è perchè ancora non ha capito un cazzo, è rimasto fermo a quella fase lì.
Ora: una scopata non è niente di tragico.
Ma un uomo adulto che si porta a casa la scolaretta per darle una timbrata a me fa vomitare.
Non so se mi sono spiegata.
Ah: io a 18 andavo con uno di 30... che prima di convincersi si è fatto 10000 problemi.
Perchè era un uomo, non un coglione che fa collezione di timbrate.
Ma io sono stata FORTUNATA perchè non avevo nè la maturità nè l'esperienza per capire la differenza tra le due situazioni.


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::carneval:
> 
> *...è il bello della diversità, no?*
> 
> ...


Che è una cosa che io personalmente apprezzo moltissimo!!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so che c'è la coda, ma posso mettermi in lista per sposarti?


Dietro di me! Prendi il numerino!


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ipa , non presupporre.
> Dovresti ricordartelo.
> Dovresti ricordarti di quando avevi 18 anni.
> Io me lo ricordo.
> ...


A 18 anni capivo da 18enne. E andava bene così. Perchè di anni ne avevo 18 e non 38.

Adesso certe cose non le farei. Adesso però. Adesso non mi vanno più bene. Allora mi andava bene. 

A 19 io ero l'amante di uno di 43 di anni. 
Sapevo esattamente cosa facevo. 
Sapevo che scopavo con uno sposato che aveva una figlia di un anno meno di me. E che mi aveva detto, molto chiaramente, che sua moglie era sul piedistallo e da lì non sarebbe mai scesa. 

Ho apprezzato allora e apprezzo anche ora la sua chiarezza.
Non mi interessava allora e non mi interessa adesso giudicarlo. 

Adesso se uno mi facesse un discorso del genere lo sfanculerei, e non la vedrebbe neanche in fotografia. 

Ma mica per mancanza di chiarezza sua. Semplicemente perchè adesso come adesso una relazione di quel genere non rispecchierebbe i miei bisogni. Che sono diversi da allora.

Se guardo la 19enne col 43enne....per fortuna l'ho incontrato. Per fortuna mi ha detto sorridendo che ero carne fresca. Per fortuna mi ha accarezzata e accompagnata per gli anni che sono stata con lui. 

E' stato amante, amico, anche consigliere per certi versi. Mi ha consigliato sui chi mi sceglievo e mi ha insegnato tanto. Di questo gli sono grata anche ora. 

E mi ha timbrata. E mi ha voluto bene. E mi ha anche ritimbrata. Non è che una cosa escludesse l'altra. 

Non è che dirmi che ero carne fresca implicava il non starmi vicino e consigliarmi quando ero in difficoltà. Coesistevano le due cose. E non solo due. 

E non sono mai stata nulla più che l'amante del venerdì sera. Andava bene a me. Che avevo altri. E andava bene a lui. Mai sentita umiliazione o perdita. Anzi. 
E avevo 19 anni. Mica 40 o 60.

Mi andava bene. Allora.

Non lo consiglio. Ma neanche mi racconto che ho fatto una stronzata. Mi piaceva e molto. 
E stavo proprio bene nel ruolo di amante. 

Non lo farei ora. Ma ora non è allora. 

Non è quanto si conosce di sè. Ma come. 

E i gradi di consapevolezza sono semplicemente diversi. 
Come i bisogni. 

Sai come è finita col 43 enne? quando di anni ne aveva 46?
Che era in preda alla gelosia perchè io avevo altri. 

Lui aveva perso consapevolezza del gioco. Non io.
Ed era successo perchè i miei bisogni erano molto più in superficie dei suoi. 

Paradossalmente credo rischierei più adesso di perdere quel tipo di presenza..e infatti non credo mi rimetterei a fare l'amante, perchè ho bisogno di altro. 

Paradossalmente in questa situazione, vedo più a rischio il 28enne che ancora usa timbrare per difendersi dai suoi desideri, e che ha una sessaulità che lo porta a desiderare una 18enne, che la 18enne che si comporta da 18enne...desidera, vuole, fa. Questo è da 18enne. 

Lui...mah...speriamo impari a usare il preservativo senza che sia un trauma.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che è una cosa che io personalmente apprezzo moltissimo!!


Sì, è vero! 

...e mi sa che la conosci anche


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Bene,
> allora mi si spiegasse quanti "scelgono" con consapevolezza sul significato, sta cosa.
> Quanti ne abbiamo visti, qui dentro intendo?
> A me non sembra certo il caso di chi ha aperto sto 3d.
> ...


Sulla consapevolezza lo sai che sfondi un porta aperta. Ma mica che è una cosa che arriva a botta...arriva perchè ci si mette in gioco con se stessi. 

E ci si dice la verità. Anche se è una bruttura. E inquieta. E non si ha timore di esporla nel mondo. Anche se esporla significa non essere riconosciuti. 

La promiscuità...fino a quando si sarà presi dal giustificarsi nel suo significato, prima ancora che di mettersi a indagarlo dentro di sè...la vedo dura viversela serenamente. E spiegarla serenamente anche. 

Che è un sentire. E un modo di viversi la sessualità. Nè giusto nè sbagliato. 
Funzionale semmai. Anche se da fuori può sembrare l'esatto opposto. 

Io mi ricordo molto bene le mene che mi facevano sul fatto che le brave ragazze non facevano questo e quello. 
Non rispondeva al mio modo di essere. E di sentire. 
E per quanto mi sforzassi facevo solo danni quando provavo ad adeguarmi a quello che mi si diceva fosse giusto. 

Che sicuramente era giusto per chi lo diceva a me. Ma per me no. 

Quindi ad un certo punto ho smesso di cercare di essere una brava ragazza e ho iniziato a fare me. La me che potevo essere. Che ha preceduto quella che sono adesso. E che compone anche quella che sono adesso. 

E non è mica stata consapevolezza allora...era solo spirito di conservazione, e un certo desiderio di non ferire inutilmente chi si trovava ad avere a che fare con me. E a non farmi ferire anche. 


Quando non si è consapevoli di cercare, si trova solo quello che si conosce già, perchè si riconosce solo quello che si è in grado di vedere. 

Essere cercatori è trovare...non cercare. E per trovare, serve smettere di cercare. Per la mia esperienza.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma piantala.  Non ti rendi conto di quello che è successo.  È successo che ti sei fatto una ragazzina appena sopra il limite di legge. Dire che è più scafata di te serve solo a metterti a posto con la tua coscienza.


Approvo.


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, è vero!
> 
> ...e mi sa che la conosci anche


Io conosco il mio e sono incuriosita da ciò che è al di fuori di me...che per forza di cose non è appunto il mio!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> A 18 anni capivo da 18enne. E andava bene così. Perchè di anni ne avevo 18 e non 38.
> 
> Adesso certe cose non le farei. Adesso però. Adesso non mi vanno più bene. Allora mi andava bene.
> 
> ...


Mi delude questa tua mancanza di consapevolezza proprio di una tua vicenda.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> A 18 anni capivo da 18enne. E andava bene così. Perchè di anni ne avevo 18 e non 38.
> 
> Adesso certe cose non le farei. Adesso però. Adesso non mi vanno più bene. Allora mi andava bene.
> 
> ...


.. Perché se esprimo io simili concetti a me mi ammazzano e a te ti osannano? 
Io nemmeno ho trombato la 19enne...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2016)

Mio figlio ha quasi 28 anni. Quasi quasi lo prendo a sberle, lui non sa perché ma io sì :carneval:
Scherzo  (caso mai non bastasse la faccina) anche perché lui questo atteggiamento qui lo trovava da pirla pure nei film.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mio figlio ha quasi 28 anni. Quasi quasi lo prendo a sberle, lui non sa perché ma io sì :carneval:
> Scherzo  (caso mai non bastasse la faccina) anche perché lui questo atteggiamento qui lo trovava da pirla pure nei film.


Pensa che io sono incazzata con il mio che ne ha 18 e ancora oggi non l'ho visto 
Questo forum é nocivo


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sulla consapevolezza lo sai che sfondi un porta aperta. Ma mica che è una cosa che arriva a botta...arriva perchè ci si mette in gioco con se stessi.
> 
> E ci si dice la verità. Anche se è una bruttura. E inquieta. E non si ha timore di esporla nel mondo. Anche se esporla significa non essere riconosciuti.
> 
> ...


Te lo scrivo con l'anima, non proiettare te stessa dentro la vicenda di questo 3d, perchè non ne vedo realisticamente proprio i punti di contatto, che sono molto più basici e parlano di tutt' altro che consapevolezza.
Sulla frase in neretto: Non penso che tu lo abbia fatto, smettere di cercare intendo, presumo che lo faccia anche da ferma, come me adesso. Smetteremo nella tomba.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io conosco il mio e sono incuriosita da ciò che è al di fuori di me...che per forza di cose non è appunto il mio!


già. non potresti essere incuriosita altrimenti. 

io credo di essere molto egoista ed egocentrica, oltre che presuntuosa...e il mio mi incuriosisce ancora talmente tanto da mettermi in posizione "neutra" rispetto a quello degli altri...

un po' quello che Chiara mi aveva detto quando mi aveva detto che vedo gli altri come esperimenti sociali...che non è esatto, so essere distante ma non così tanto, che messa così mi viene in mente Mengele, ma descrive bene la posizione da cui a volte mi metto a guardare. E anche un po' come mi diceva JB quando mi diceva che sembravo una app :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi delude questa tua mancanza di consapevolezza proprio di una tua vicenda.


E perchè?

Io so a che bisogni rispondevo. Adesso li so anche spiegare e non solo sentire. 
E' stato l'unico modo che ho trovato allora per starci dentro. 
E non lo rimpiango e neanche ne ho rimorso. Ho imparato. 

L'ho riconosciuto allora e lo riconosco adesso. 

Adesso so anche pesare benefici e dolore. 

Allora li ho solo vissuti. Ed ero in grado di viverli. 

Meglio di così non ero semplicemente in grado di fare. E non perchè non capissi un cazzo. Non avevo semplicemente gli strumenti che ho ora. 

Col senno di poi, e da fuori, è un discorso. 
Dentro le cose sono molto diverse. 

SE questo 28enne sente attrazione per una 18enne, gli si può anche dare del coglione...ma mica cambia eh. 

Penso sia più interessante dirgli le cose come stanno. 

Ossia che all'alba dei 28 anni ha un rapporto talmente zoppicante col suo cazzo da pensare un pezzo di silicone come un trauma.

Che è attratto da una 18enne e pensa al film da farle vedere. 

E che si sta per scopare una ragazzina che ha 10 anni meno di lui. Una scolaretta come ha scritto heatcliff.

Non credo neanche ci venga su sul fatto che può provocare dolore, deludere aspettative o che altro. E non penso che dirgli quello che non vede cambi di molto la sua posizione interna. 

Magari però lui poi mi smentisce...se non si offende


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Te lo scrivo con l'anima, non proiettare te stessa dentro la vicenda di questo 3d, perchè non ne vedo realisticamente proprio i punti di contatto, che sono molto più basici e parlano di tutt' altro che consapevolezza.
> Sulla frase in neretto: Non penso che tu lo abbia fatto, smettere di cercare intendo, presumo che lo faccia anche da ferma, come me adesso. Smetteremo nella tomba.


non mi proietto. 

E neanche io vedo consapevolezza. Ma non è che dire che non c'è crea i presupposti perchè non ci sia. 

Certo che non smetto. E non l'ho mai fatto. E neanche ho intenzione di smettere. 
E' uno dei motivi per cui vedo chiaramente la differenza tra cercare e trovare. 

Mi sono resa conto che quando cercavo e basta, cercavo conferma di me e basta. 
Da quando mi sono messa a cercare di trovare, cade ogni certezza e conoscenza e si fa spazio per altro. 

...non si può mettere il tè in una tazza già piena...strabocca soltanto...


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

*...*

Con infinita semplicita che e quella che ho..
L equivoco di questo 3d.. Come altri, è che ingenera una sorta di lotta tra il bene e il male...
Ma il "bene" non lo scelgono mai gli spettatori, ma i protagonisti...


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Perché se esprimo io simili concetti a me mi ammazzano e a te ti osannano?
> Io nemmeno ho trombato la 19enne...



ma va là:rotfl::rotfl:

come mai non hai trombato con la 19enne?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2016)

L'attuale sessantenne lo prenderei a secchiate di vomito perché per te era quello che era per un tuo bisogno, ma lui ha approfittato del tuo bisogno per farsi una figlia e la maturità era diversa.
Il fatto che tu non abbia riportato danni non cambia quello che ha fatto lui.
E mi fermo perché per te è stato importante.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma va là:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> come mai non hai trombato con la 19enne?


Te ridi.. Ma è vero..
Mi vergognavo a chiedere
Per la verità non ho mai chiesto in vita mia a una donna di scopare 
Mi vergogno


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te ridi.. Ma è vero..
> Mi vergognavo a chiedere
> Per la verità non ho mai chiesto in vita mia a una donna di scopare
> Mi vergogno


Ma infatti è una cosa che non si chiede...


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'attuale sessantenne lo prenderei a secchiate di vomito perché per te era quello che era per un tuo bisogno, ma lui ha approfittato del tuo bisogno per farsi una figlia e la maturità era diversa.
> Il fatto che tu non abbia riportato danni non cambia quello che ha fatto lui.
> E mi fermo perché per te è stato importante.


è morto. non è arrivato ai 60. 

e forse se ci fosse arrivato penserebbe di sè quello che hai scritto anche tu. E mi spiacerebbe. 

Io non so a che bisogni rispondesse, penso più complessi del farsi semplicemente la figlia. Probabilmente c'era anche quello. 
Sicuramente non era un uomo sereno, e fra le altre cose, da me cercava aria. Oltre che carne fresca. Forse cercava un sè che non trovava dentro. 
E sicuramente era sufficientemente vigliacco da non prendersela nella chiarezza con la sua donna. 

Forse la maturità era diversa forse no. Non lo so. 
Dubito che per trovare soddisfazione nello scopare con una 19enne inesperta sessualmente fosse particolarmente avanti nella conoscenza dei suoi bisogni sessuali. Sicuramente non era nel cazzo e nella figa che trovava massima soddisfazione. 

So che non si è approfittato di me, però. Io ero presente Brunetta. 
E conoscevo già molto bene la differenza fra uso e abuso di me. 

Non solo non ho riportato danni. Ma mi ha in un qualche modo aiutata a contenere i miei.

Ci siamo usati a vicenda. A livelli diversi. 

Io non avevo il mito dell'amore. E lui non era amore. Neanche mi sfiorava l'idea. Avevo tutto molto chiaro rispetto a lui. Limiti e possibilità. E mi andava più che bene. 

I ragazzi della mia età mi ammorbavano. E mi stufavano. E finivo per trattarli anche male.

Era un uomo sposato. E anche gli rompevo le storie su coerenza e affini a riguardo. Ma da brava egoista, in fondo mi interessava poco. Ritenevo fossero affari suoi. 
Non si è mai sottratto. Non sempre ha saputo rispondere alle cose che gli ponevo. 
Alcune neanche se le era mai poste. E si rifiutava di porsele. 

Per me era un alleato con cui mettevo in comune anche il corpo. 

E ripeto, non lo consiglierei. 
Semplicemente perchè nella mia storia e nel mio vissuto aveva una posizione ed è stato funzionale ai miei bisogni. 

In altre storie e vissuti probabilmente non ce l'avrebbe, ma finirebbe con dolore almeno da una delle parti. 

Ogni storia è a sè.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Con infinita semplicita che e quella che ho..
> L equivoco di questo 3d.. Come altri, è che ingenera una sorta di lotta tra il bene e il male...
> Ma il "bene" non lo scelgono mai gli spettatori, ma i protagonisti...


Esattamente. Infatti il senso dei miei interventi è proprio questo: ma ha un senso tutto questo dibattere? Più o meno tutti qui siamo consapevoli di quale è il male, anche se non tutti siamo stati capaci di scegliere il bene al momento giusto. È come ritrovarsi a una riunione di alcolisti anonimi. Ha senso ripetersi all'infinito che l'alcol fa male? No. Di solito ci si ascolta ed emergono storie. Vissuti. Esperienze. E dopo essersi ascoltati si comprende di più perché scegliere il bene. Perché. Ho apprezzato Ipazia perché ha fatto emergere un vissuto suo. Mi ha ricordato la mia compagna di banco in quarta liceo che andava solo con uomini oltre i trent'anni. All'epoca io che ero ancora vergine la trovavo strana. Molto, troppo adulta. Quasi una Rizzo del film Grease. A me lei piaceva ma io le facevo al limite tenerezza. Troppo immaturo. Troppo ragazzino. Eppure aveva 17 anni come me. Inutile dire che quel ragazzino non esiste più. Che il tempo ci avrà cambiati entrambi. Diversamente, pur essendoci sfiorati per un poco nella vita.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te ridi.. Ma è vero..
> Mi vergognavo a chiedere
> Per la verità non ho mai chiesto in vita mia a una donna di scopare
> Mi vergogno


ma ci sono tanti modi di chiedere...

ma ti vergogni proprio del dire "senti, mi piacerebbe scopare con te"?


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> è morto. non è arrivato ai 60.
> 
> e forse se ci fosse arrivato penserebbe di sè quello che hai scritto anche tu. E mi spiacerebbe.
> 
> ...


Grazie per la testimonianza.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma ci sono tanti modi di chiedere...
> 
> ma ti vergogni proprio del dire "senti, mi piacerebbe scopare con te"?


Apriamo un dibattito. Quante donne si sentirebbe offese nella loro femminilità a sentirsi rivolgere questo invito diretto? Qui siamo stati a discutere per pagine sul verbo timbrare. Scopare è più accettabile. Trombare? Ficare? Farsi?


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Apriamo un dibattito. Quante donne si sentirebbe offese nella loro femminilità a sentirsi rivolgere questo invito diretto? Qui siamo stati a discutere per pagine sul verbo timbrare. Scopare è più accettabile. Trombare? Ficare? Farsi?


anche qui quoto risposta esauriente:up:


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente. Infatti il senso dei miei interventi è proprio questo: ma ha un senso tutto questo dibattere? Più o meno tutti qui siamo consapevoli di quale è il male, anche se non tutti siamo stati capaci di scegliere il bene al momento giusto. È come ritrovarsi a una riunione di alcolisti anonimi. Ha senso ripetersi all'infinito che l'alcol fa male? No. Di solito ci si ascolta ed emergono storie. Vissuti. Esperienze. E dopo essersi ascoltati si comprende di più perché scegliere il bene. Perché. Ho apprezzato Ipazia perché ha fatto emergere un vissuto suo. Mi ha ricordato la mia compagna di banco in quarta liceo che andava solo con uomini oltre i trent'anni. All'epoca io che ero ancora vergine la trovavo strana. Molto, troppo adulta. Quasi una Rizzo del film Grease. A me lei piaceva ma io le facevo al limite tenerezza. Troppo immaturo. Troppo ragazzino. Eppure aveva 17 anni come me. Inutile dire che quel ragazzino non esiste più. Che il tempo ci avrà cambiati entrambi. Diversamente, pur essendoci sfiorati per un poco nella vita.


Ma io però però non penso esista un bene assoluto. Credo che ognuno possa indagare cosa è bene per sè. 

E sto battendo sul fatto che a 18 anni non sei interdetto. Inesperto/a. Ingenuo/a. Deficiente di esperienze e vissuti. 

Penso che approfittarsi non sia quello che ha descritto il tipo qui. 

SE uno dice ad una 18enne, senti cara, sono fidanzato e non voglio menate e quela ci costruisce sopra altro. La questione è della 18enne. 

Fra l'altro qui sopra abbiamo letto di 30enni, 40enni etc che di fronte allo stesso messaggio, intendevano quello che volevano. 

E anche di amanti che ad un certo punto avevano la geniale idea di andare dalla moglie o dal marito quasi l'amante fosse un deficiente che non sapeva cosa diceva dicendo "senti, trombo con te ma sto con mia moglie/marito". 

Quindi non è questione di bene/male, di età. Quanto di presenza alla realtà.

Vedo davvero più la questione del tipo che a 28 anni cerca la 18enne. 

Come ho scritto, l'uomo di cui sono stata amante io non era un mostro di consapevolezza. E quello che ho preso l'ho preso io. Per quanto sia stato importante ci fosse, esattamente con le sue mancanze e la sua in-consapevolezza.

E mica sono geniale. Ho preso perchè volevo esattamente scoparmi il 43enne. 

Il nodo, per lui e per lei, è qui. 

Che se questo ha bisogno del film per allestire un teatrino di accettabilità non sa cosa sta facendo. 
E se la ragazza cerca amore vendendo pompini, questo cercherà, con lui o con un altro. 

Anche una 18enne attratta da un 28enne sta soddisfando dei suoi bisogni. Che non riesce a soddisfare con un 18enne o un 20enne. 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Apriamo un dibattito. Quante donne si sentirebbe offese nella loro femminilità a sentirsi rivolgere questo invito diretto? Qui siamo stati a discutere per pagine sul verbo timbrare. Scopare è più accettabile. Trombare? Ficare? Farsi?


Se me lo chiedi dopo una serata che ci conosciamo è probabile che ti guarderei come se fossi ET. Mi farei una risata e proseguirei la serata.
Sentirmi offesa no di sicuro ma prenderei la misura di quanto siamo distanti.
In altre occasioni lo trovo anche eccitante...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Apriamo un dibattito. Quante donne si sentirebbe offese nella loro femminilità a sentirsi rivolgere questo invito diretto? Qui siamo stati a discutere per pagine sul verbo timbrare. Scopare è più accettabile. Trombare? Ficare? Farsi?


C'è modo e modo.E tutti abbiamo scopato. Ma descrivere le cose in un certo modo per me è sostanza.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è modo e modo.E tutti abbiamo scopato. Ma descrivere le cose in un certo modo per me è sostanza.


Quoto


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Apriamo un dibattito. Quante donne si sentirebbe offese nella loro femminilità a sentirsi rivolgere questo invito diretto? Qui siamo stati a discutere per pagine sul verbo timbrare. Scopare è più accettabile. Trombare? Ficare? Farsi?


Per me è un complimento. A prescindere. Poi decido se mi interessa o meno. 

E non ho problemi a fare la stessa richiesta. 

Mi innervosisce invece il girarci attorno, il chiedere senza chiedere...mi annoio, quando va bene.

Il girarci attorno riguarda un livello di conoscenza avanzato. per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io però però non penso esista un bene assoluto. Credo che ognuno possa indagare cosa è bene per sè.
> 
> E sto battendo sul fatto che a 18 anni non sei interdetto. Inesperto/a. Ingenuo/a. Deficiente di esperienze e vissuti.
> 
> ...


Ti sei spiegata benissimo.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie per la testimonianza.


Prego. Mi fa piacere scriverne.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è modo e modo.E tutti abbiamo scopato. Ma descrivere le cose in un certo modo per me è sostanza.





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto





ipazia ha detto:


> Per me è un complimento. A prescindere. Poi decido se mi interessa o meno.
> 
> E non ho problemi a fare la stessa richiesta.
> 
> ...


Tre donne diverse. Tre modi di approcciarle diversi.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Per me è un complimento.* A prescindere. Poi decido se mi interessa o meno.
> 
> E non ho problemi a fare la stessa richiesta.
> 
> ...


Spiega a fondo please.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tre donne diverse. Tre modi di approcciarle diversi.


potrebbe essere interessante iniziare a pensare "individui" diversi....e non uomini e donne....no?

skorpio per esempio si vergogna. 

Tu?

Credo che ognuno abbia un suo modo personale di vivere questo tipo di situazioni, no?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tre donne diverse. Tre modi di approcciarle diversi.


Complicata la vita per voi uomini


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma infatti è una cosa che non si chiede...


Non so.. Io mi vergognerei come un dog


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma ci sono tanti modi di chiedere...
> 
> ma ti vergogni proprio del dire "senti, mi piacerebbe scopare con te"?


Assolutamente si.. Perché il desiderio sessuale per me è VERGOGNA dentro di me
È annientamento di me
È rendere strumentale ME e quello che posso aver dato sinceramente e disinteressatamente al sesso
È negazione di ME

Io non chiedo
Diciamo che mi spoglio..
Do un bacio sulla guancia e chiudo gli occhi
E chiedo scusa..


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Spiega a fondo please.


E' manifestazione di desiderio. 

A volte volgare. A volte elegante. A volte gradita. A volte non gradita. 

Ma apprezzo la manifestazione libera del desiderio. E apprezzo che mi venga comunicato di esserne oggetto. 

E apprezzo l'esposizione. 

Quindi mi viene spontaneo sentire il complimento nell'essere destinataria di un'esposizione di quel genere. 

Poi, quello che ne consegue, per come la sento io, è un livello diverso. 

Accettare quella manifestazione verbale non coincide con l'accettare la proposta. 
Ma non accettare la proposta non significa non sentire che mi è stata fatta.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Assolutamente si.. Perché il desiderio sessuale per me è VERGOGNA dentro di me
> È annientamento di me
> È rendere strumentale ME e quello che posso aver dato sinceramente e disinteressatamente al sesso
> È negazione di ME
> ...


e godi di questo sentire?


...sappi che sei proprio bello da guardare.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' manifestazione di desiderio.
> 
> A volte volgare. A volte elegante. A volte gradita. A volte non gradita.
> 
> ...


Condivido quello che scrivi se lo inserisco in un un rapporto di conoscenza se no non colgo il desiderio di cosa sia. 
Provo a spiegarmi. Desideri me e manco mi conosci? Boh io non riesco a superare questa casa, a capirla. 
Come faccio a desiderarti se non so chi sei cosa sei e cosa pensi?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> e godi di questo sentire?
> 
> 
> ...sappi che sei proprio bello da guardare.


... Sono discorsi un po complessi da fare in pubblico... Qui già mi prende per il culo mezzo forum.. E l altro mezzo mi considera un avvoltoio..Abbi pietà..


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Condivido quello che scrivi se lo inserisco in un un rapporto di conoscenza se no non colgo il desiderio di cosa sia.
> Provo a spiegarmi. Desideri me e manco mi conosci? Boh io non riesco a superare questa casa, a capirla.
> Come faccio a desiderarti se non so chi sei cosa sei e cosa pensi?


Eh...è il nostro solito discorso 

Per me anche il semplice desiderio del mio corpo è desiderio. Anche solo di conoscenza ulteriore. 

Sta a me decidere cosa farne. 

A volte il corpo diventa un portale per altro. A volte ci si ferma semplicemente al corpo. 

Ma non penso esistano "desiderare" di diversa dignità...penso esistano "desiderare" di diversa profondità. 

Quella questione, quella del non mi conosci neanche, io per esempio me la pongo più in là...quando il fatto di essere conosciuta interessa anche a me. Quando si entra nel costruire fiducia e intimità insomma.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' manifestazione di desiderio.
> 
> A volte volgare. A volte elegante. A volte gradita. A volte non gradita.
> 
> ...


Non lo hai detto, te lo dico io perchè ti fa' piacere: Perchè attribuisci al desiderio di fare del sesso con te un valore che travalica il sesso stesso.
E che contraddice tuto quel nonsenso e gratuità finalizzata al piacere di cui hai parlato finora.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Sono discorsi un po complessi da fare in pubblico... Qui già mi prende per il culo mezzo forum.. E l altro mezzo mi considera un avvoltoio..Abbi pietà..


come vuoi 

per quanto mi riguarda non ti prendo per il culo e non ti considero un avvoltoio. 

Anzi, trovo molto tenero quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...è il nostro solito discorso
> 
> Per me anche il semplice desiderio del mio corpo è desiderio. Anche solo di conoscenza ulteriore.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione continuiamo a ripeterci 
A me che venga desiderato il mio corpo frega quasi zero


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non lo hai detto, te lo dico io perchè ti fa' piacere: Perchè attribuisci al desiderio di fare del sesso con te un valore che travalica il sesso stesso.
> E che contraddice tuto quel nonsenso e gratuità finalizzata al piacere di cui hai parlato finora.


no spleen...il sesso per me travalica il sesso stesso solo se un uomo ne vale la pena. E non ne conosco molti di questo genere di uomini. 

E a quel punto, fra l'altro, come scrivevo più indietro, mi piace molto di più il giocare con questo tipo di richiesta, fra il detto e il non detto e con i modi di dirlo. 

Mi fa piacere il fatto che vedermi faccia scattare desiderio. Questo ovviamente. E' una parte di vanità e compiacenza di me. 

Credo fra l'altro che nel sentirlo come complimento ci siano dentro residui di sfida, di giocattare con gli uomini come al gatto col topo e cosette di questo tipo. Adrenalina della caccia. 

Ma già oscuro mi dice che sono inquietante...non vorrei esagerare


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione continuiamo a ripeterci
> A me che venga desiderato il mio corpo frega quasi zero


probabilmente perchè non hai mai usato il corpo per andare a caccia....

e mi è piaciuto prima la cosa del sole e della luna...bello, parti diverse dello stesso cielo


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> probabilmente perchè non hai mai usato il corpo per andare a caccia....
> 
> e mi è piaciuto prima la cosa del sole e della luna...bello, parti diverse dello stesso cielo


Probabilmente perché non sono mai andata a caccia e non mi interessa farlo 

Su bello, è vero


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente perché non sono mai andata a caccia e non mi interessa farlo
> 
> Su bello, è vero


mi sa anche a me. sono proprio modi diversi di viversi e vivere l'altro. 

e per fortuna ne esistono di diversi tipi...mi piace la ricchezza delle diversità! colora il mondo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi sa anche a me. sono proprio modi diversi di viversi e vivere l'altro.
> 
> e per fortuna ne esistono di diversi tipi...mi piace la ricchezza delle diversità! colora il mondo.


Vero
E poi altrimenti sai che noia per sti poveri ometti


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero
> E poi altrimenti sai che noia per sti poveri ometti


Che poi osino dire che siamo noiose!!


..per me il 28enne ci maledirà appena apre il suo 3d:rotfl:

abbiamo buttato dentro così tanta roba da fargli fare indigestione...povero


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> n*o spleen...il sesso per me travalica il sesso stesso solo se un uomo ne vale la pena. E non ne conosco molti di questo genere di uomini.
> *
> E a quel punto, fra l'altro, come scrivevo più indietro, mi piace molto di più il giocare con questo tipo di richiesta, fra il detto e il non detto e con i modi di dirlo.
> 
> ...


Non è una spiegazione del perchè provi piacere alla richiesta eh, possiamo anche raccontarcela per giorni, se vuoi ma non è una "spiegazione" motivata la tua. Direi più che altro che la tua è una constatazione, neanche tanto realistica secondo me, perchè dovresti sapere in anticipo "che genere di uomo" cosa alquanto difficile.

Perchè cara Ipazia il sesso è prima di tutto un grande mistero, e se a te è piaciuto o piace giocarci, non è detto affatto che sia arrivata a comprendere intieramente la portata della cosa.
Non che per me sia diverso, intendiamoci.  
Ma non mi sogno mai di banalizzare faccende che non capisco fino in fondo, neanche per autodifesa.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che poi osino dire che siamo noiose!!
> 
> 
> ..per me il 28enne ci maledirà appena apre il suo 3d:rotfl:
> ...


Figurati. Se la ragazza c'è stata qui torna solo per vantarsi.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è una spiegazione del perchè provi piacere alla richiesta eh, possiamo anche raccontarcela per giorni, se vuoi ma non è una "spiegazione" motivata la tua. Direi più che altro che la tua è una constatazione, neanche tanto realistica secondo me, *perchè dovresti sapere in anticipo "che genere di uomo" cosa alquanto difficile.*
> 
> Perchè cara Ipazia il sesso è prima di tutto un grande mistero, e se a te è piaciuto o piace giocarci, non è detto affatto che sia arrivata a comprendere intieramente la portata della cosa.
> Non che per me sia diverso, intendiamoci.
> Ma non mi sogno mai di banalizzare faccende che non capisco fino in fondo, neanche per autodifesa.


Sai che non ho capito il grassetto?

Io mi godo una cosa per volta. Se un uomo mi vuol scopare, e me lo dice, gradisco che lo dica. 
Poi decido se voglio o meno. Se me l'ha chiesto bene. Se è stato bravo, per dirla banalmente. 

Intanto però mi godo l'apprezzamento. 

Come mi dicesse "hai un bel culo", o "hai dei begli occhi".
Dirmi ti voglio scopare per me è "il tuo corpo mi eccita. e lo voglio". E questo mi fa piacere. 

Non so cosa verrà dopo. Ma devo arrivare a dopo per saperlo. Intanto mi godo il complimento.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati. Se la ragazza c'è stata qui torna solo per vantarsi.


Beh...speriamo si vanti del preservativo anche. 

E che superi i suoi traumi.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> come vuoi
> 
> per quanto mi riguarda non ti prendo per il culo e non ti considero un avvoltoio.
> 
> Anzi, trovo molto tenero quello che hai scritto.


E io mi sento autorizzato a goderne


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E io mi sento autorizzato a goderne


sì


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2016)

non sono cose che si chiedono , si fanno in due con consapevolezza .
se hai dei dubbi non me lo chiedere perché è un no


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito il grassetto?
> 
> Io mi godo una cosa per volta. Se un uomo mi vuol scopare, e me lo dice, gradisco che lo dica.
> Poi decido se voglio o meno. Se me l'ha chiesto bene. Se è stato bravo, per dirla banalmente.
> ...


Io non ti sto chiedendo il "come" Ipazia. L'ho capito cosa ti godi , come te lo godi, perchè te lo godi, quando te lo godi, il prima il se, il dopo cazzi frizzi lazzi etc. 
Non è questa la mia domanda.
La domanda, alla quale non hai ancora risposto  è la comprensione del motivo del piacere. La chiave di lettura della faccenda. Il movente recondito se vogliamo.
Ti sei mai chiesta perchè provi piacere in un aprezzamento? O una richiesta di fare sesso? Cioè cosa scatena dentro te stessa le endorfine per questa cosa?
Io ho detto che per me questa è una cosa che travalica la richiesta o l'atto in se, va oltre, perchè ha a che fare con il "riconoscimento" e la trovo molto meno banale di quanto tu la faccia sembrare.
E ho notato un'altra cosa, quando ti riferisci al sesso, lo fai sempre e dico sempre escludendo altre considerazioni da inserire nella faccenda, non sei nemmeno possibilista, mai.
Perchè?
O ti stai difendendo da qualcosa, o hai capito tutto del sesso evidentemente.

O puo darsi pure che io non abbia capito niente del sesso e nemmeno di te.


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Apriamo un dibattito. Quante donne si sentirebbe offese nella loro femminilità a sentirsi rivolgere questo invito diretto? Qui siamo stati a discutere per pagine sul verbo timbrare. Scopare è più accettabile. Trombare? Ficare? Farsi?


Offesa nella mia femminilità assolutamente no.
E mi pare lapalissiano dover ribadire che non si parlava del termine "timbrare"... Nonostante io lo trovi di cattivo gusto.
Detto ciò, per quanto riguarda il dibattito: un uomo che dovesse farmi una domanda simile probabilmente si beccherebbe una risata.
Attenzione, la domanda. "vuoi scopare con me?" gli arriva un no diretto, anche dovesse piacermi. Odio le domande, preferisco invece che uno abbia quella sicurezza e mi abbia capita al punto da fare l'affermazione "io e te scopiamo".


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ti sto chiedendo il "come" Ipazia. L'ho capito cosa ti godi , come te lo godi, perchè te lo godi, quando te lo godi, il prima il se, il dopo cazzi frizzi lazzi etc.
> Non è questa la mia domanda.
> La domanda, alla quale non hai ancora risposto  è la comprensione del motivo del piacere. La chiave di lettura della faccenda. Il movente recondito se vogliamo.
> Ti sei mai chiesta perchè provi piacere in un aprezzamento? O una richiesta di fare sesso? Cioè cosa scatena dentro te stessa le endorfine per questa cosa?
> ...


Adesso sto capendo meglio cosa chiedi. 

riguarda il potere, il controllo e la sfida, una volta riguardava il disprezzo e il desiderio di vendetta. Parte del piacere. 
E a riguardo la storia è lunghetta. 

A me piace la caccia. Mi è sempre piaciuta molto. E' adrenalina. Prima ancora di endorfine. 
Prima andavo a caccia travestita da preda. Adesso non vado a caccia. Ma se ci andassi non mi vestirei da preda. Ho svolto quel meccanismo di me. E quello che conteneva. 

Il riconoscimento per me spleen è ad un altro livello...e quella che scatta è una caccia diversa da quella di cui ho parlato. 

Penso ci siano diversi tipi di riconoscimento, fra l'altro. 

Ma non è mai stata, per me, condizione sine qua non al sesso. 
Per me il sesso può anche semplicemente essere una manifestazione del mio potere su un uomo, anche uno a caso, che riconosco solo nei termini di "predabile". 

Credo sia qui l'inghippo. 
A me piace anche il sesso genitale. Semplice semplice. 
Perchè lo vedo come portale per altre cose, il potere per esempio. 

Ed è da sempre la mia base di partenza. Mai avuto basi diverse. 
Da questo sesso semmai partiva altro. 

Ho riconosciuto, se ti ho capito, solo due uomini. Il mio ex compagno e l'uomo con cui mi vedo.
Con entrambi il sesso iniziale era comunque genitale. 
La mia sessualità, che è esposizione di me, per me arriva dopo. E solo se ritengo di potermi fidare. Ed è un percorso che o faccio con o se no me ne vado. 
Uno dei motivi della fine della mia vecchia storia è appunto che questo percorso si era interrotto, semplificando ovviamente. 

Tutti gli altri uomini che ho avuto..ci ho fatto sesso, magari c'era confidenza, ma niente  che vedere con quello di cui stai parlando tu.
E' una cosa riservata a pochi. Quello. 

Il resto sono altre forme del sesso e della ricerca di piacere.
Forme di vicinanza. Amicizia ecco.

edit: il grassetto non l'ho capito


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso sto capendo meglio cosa chiedi.
> 
> riguarda il potere, il controllo e la sfida, una volta riguardava il disprezzo e il desiderio di vendetta. Parte del piacere.
> E a riguardo la storia è lunghetta.
> ...


Io invece parto da un'altra base e mi spiego:
Il sesso in natura serve per avere figli, cioè fondere un profilo genetico, ora questa cosa con l'evolversi della cultura umana è passata in secondo piano, gli uomini e le donne non fanno più sesso specificamente per questo, non solo per questo se non altro, ed è sacrosanto.  Ma cosa è basicalmente l'atto sessuale libero se non il "riconoscere" qualcuno con cui vorremmo in fondo fonderci? E in questo parlo di tutte le forme di sesso compreso quello omosessuale.
Esprimere una preferenza sessuale è un atto molto più antico e molto più pregno di significati di quanti noi non ne carichiamo oggigiorno, parlando di potere o di caccia come dici tu, cose che parlano attraverso il sesso ma che non sono il sesso stesso, non la sua essenza se non altro. Ed è molto significativo il fatto che tu abbia parlato di caccia e potere, perchè arrivano dopo, sono i vestiti che noi mettiamo a qull'atto, come l'amore, gli unicorni e quant'altro. Tutti vestiti su una base che con quella sostanza ha poco a che spartire.
Il piacere è il premio che la natura dà all' uomo per l'atto. Non il significato che l'atto ha in natura.

Trasferito nella cultura umana, nella visione che io ho sposato, quel significato recondito di riconoscimento, per me fa premio su tutto. Io faccio sesso con te, perchè sei tu che voglio, perchè sei tu la mia diletta.
Ed io non ho mai avuto nessuna difficoltà a interpretare in questo senso la cosa, nè nessuna remora.
Dubbi si, molti, ma mai sofferenza.

Spero di essermi spiegato, e di non aver dato adito a dubbi ulteriori. Ho semplicemente detto quella che è la mia chiave di lettura della faccenda, non c'è nulla di sacro o di profano nella cosa, solo la mia chiave interpretativa.


Edit: Sul grassetto : lassa perde.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io invece parto da un'altra base e mi spiego:
> Il sesso in natura serve per avere figli, cioè fondere un profilo genetico, ora questa cosa con l'evolversi della cultura umana è passata in secondo piano, gli uomini e le donne non fanno più sesso specificamente per questo, non solo per questo se non altro, ed è sacrosanto.  Ma cosa è basicalmente l'atto sessuale libero se non il "riconoscere" qualcuno con cui vorremmo in fondo fonderci? E in questo parlo di tutte le forme di sesso compreso quello omosessuale.
> Esprimere una preferenza sessuale è un atto molto più antico e molto più pregno di significati di quanti noi non ne carichiamo oggigiorno, parlando di potere o di caccia come dici tu, cose che parlano attraverso il sesso ma che non sono il sesso stesso, non la sua essenza se non altro. Ed è molto significativo il fatto che tu abbia parlato di caccia e potere, perchè arrivano dopo, sono i vestiti che noi mettiamo a qull'atto, come l'amore, gli unicorni e quant'altro. Tutti vestiti su una base che con quella sostanza ha poco a che spartire.
> Il piacere è il premio che la natura dà all' uomo per l'atto. Non il significato che l'atto ha in natura.
> ...


adesso capisco meglio.

e ti so rispondere. il sesso, nel mio sentire, è legato all'aggressività. Scattano insieme. Quelle che ti ho elencato non sono vestiti del sesso, ma dell'aggressività sessuale. 
Forse come donna non dovrei sentirla...che ne so? io la sento. E molto chiaramente anche. E mi diverte e mi da piacere lasciarle libero sfogo. 

La spinta generativa non l'ho mai sentita, se non di sfuggita per pochi mesi in 38 anni. E sono piuttosto convinta che riguardasse me, e non una bambina da partorire. Era me che desideravo. Non una figlia. 

Sono lesa? boh...forse sì, forse no..non mi pongo il problema, perchè adesso come adesso non ho la risposta. 

Quel tuo grassetto io l'ho sentito solo per il mio ex e per l'uomo con cui mi vedo. 

Le altre volte, e non sono pochette, in cui ho fatto sesso la spinta era completamente diversa. 
Credo siano livelli diversi. Semplicemente. 

come siano diversi i livelli di soddisfazione e appagamento.

edit: quel grassetto mi interessava invece..umpf...da fuori vedi cose che da dentro non posso vedere. E ascolto sempre quello che vedi. Hai spunti molto interessanti per me. 

Quella cosa della diletta per esempio è stata illuminante. io non sapevo nominarla tanto bene, è una cosa di cui ho scarsissima esperienza, come ti ho detto.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> adesso capisco meglio.
> 
> e ti so rispondere. il sesso, nel mio sentire, è legato all'aggressività. Scattano insieme. Quelle che ti ho elencato non sono vestiti del sesso, ma dell'aggressività sessuale.
> Forse come donna non dovrei sentirla...che ne so? io la sento. E molto chiaramente anche. E mi diverte e mi da piacere lasciarle libero sfogo.
> ...


Figliola sei in tempo per redimerti... apa:
:carneval:

A parte gli scherzi, sono visioni, chiavi di interpretazione, non pretendo che la mia sia la migliore, ascoltare quelle degli altri potrebbe darmi persino la possibilità di archiviare quello che penso in proposito, però ripeto, secondo me la faccenda del 3d era molto più basica.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2016)

*...*

... e intanto mancano 36 ore alla trombata della 18enne... :unhappy:..................
buon per lui....
buonanotte a tutti!


----------



## LucyLiu (15 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dietro di me! Prendi il numerino!



ennò.....dietro di me... tutte e due.... tzè....


----------



## Iusedtobelieve (15 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No tranquillo, sono l'ultima a fare la morale, ma se vedo del ridicolo nessuno è tenuto a fermarmi dall'esprimere la mia opinione.
> Stai qui a 28 anni a dire che sei bello e fotomodello e ti danno 22 anni al massimo (yuppi)
> A dire che stai con una e vabbè.
> E chiedi consigli su come fare per chiavarti (anzi, timbrare) una diciottenne, che va ancora a scuola, ma che vabbè, è talmente figa che non puoi esimerti dallo scopartela (anzi, timbrarla).
> Qui non è questione di morale, è questione che se un mio amico mi venisse a raccontare in questo modo la questione gli darei un calcio in culo.



:quoto::dance:


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> potrebbe essere interessante iniziare a pensare "individui" diversi....e non uomini e donne....no?
> 
> skorpio per esempio si vergogna.
> 
> ...


Credo che uomini e donne di fronte alla medesima domanda (vuoi scopare con me) potrebbero assumere atteggiamenti diversi in virtù del loro sesso prima ancora che sulla base della loro individualita'. Ma questa è una mia opinione. Per quanto mi riguarda: non l'ho mai chiesto, almeno non con le parole, se non la prima volta. Ma io sono con la stessa donna da più di 20 anni e i miei ricordi appartengono ormai a un'altra era.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io invece parto da un'altra base e mi spiego:
> Il sesso in natura serve per avere figli, cioè fondere un profilo genetico, ora questa cosa con l'evolversi della cultura umana è passata in secondo piano, gli uomini e le donne non fanno più sesso specificamente per questo, non solo per questo se non altro, ed è sacrosanto.  Ma cosa è basicalmente l'atto sessuale libero se non il "riconoscere" qualcuno con cui vorremmo in fondo fonderci? E in questo parlo di tutte le forme di sesso compreso quello omosessuale.
> Esprimere una preferenza sessuale è un atto molto più antico e molto più pregno di significati di quanti noi non ne carichiamo oggigiorno, parlando di potere o di caccia come dici tu, cose che parlano attraverso il sesso ma che non sono il sesso stesso, non la sua essenza se non altro. Ed è molto significativo il fatto che tu abbia parlato di caccia e potere, perchè arrivano dopo, sono i vestiti che noi mettiamo a qull'atto, come l'amore, gli unicorni e quant'altro. Tutti vestiti su una base che con quella sostanza ha poco a che spartire.
> Il piacere è il premio che la natura dà all' uomo per l'atto. Non il significato che l'atto ha in natura.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Figliola sei in tempo per redimerti... apa:
> :carneval:
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, sono visioni, chiavi di interpretazione, non pretendo che la mia sia la migliore, ascoltare quelle degli altri potrebbe darmi persino la possibilità di archiviare quello che penso in proposito, però ripeto, secondo me la faccenda del 3d era molto più basica.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non penso di volermi redimere....è un problema?

Credo che non siano tanto visioni o chiavi di interpretazione. Questo presupporrebbe che esiste una sola forma della sessualità.

Ma essendo la sessualità una espressione del sè, ed essendo il sè peculiare di ogni singolo individuo, ed essendo ogni singolo individuo a sè e per sè, io credo che semplicemente esistano tante modalità espressive della sessualità quanti gli individui esistenti nel mondo.

Escluse le parafilie, che sono definite tali perchè talmente esclusive riguardo al trovare piacere da diventare barriere ad una buona qualità della vita, io credo che ognuno interpreti la propria sessualità nel modo più funzionale a se stesso. 

E non penso ci sia un giusto o uno sbagliato o un qualcosa da archiviare. 
Quanto un "funziona o non funziona". Per sè e in coppia. 

Certo è che meglio si conosce il proprio funzionamento per quello che è e non per quello che è ritenuto dover essere, più si è sereni ed in grado di riconoscere con chi condividersi. E di farsi riconoscere anche. 

Riguardo al 3d sicuramente è più basica. In termini di consapevolezza. Non in termini di contenuti però. 


siamo andati OT


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> non penso di volermi redimere....è un problema?
> 
> ...


Ma non va bene tutto e anche i suo contrario solo per interpretazione soggettiva eh. Ci sono degli esattori inflessibili, uno è la natura, non la nostra natura, la natura proprio, e uno è il "modello di fabbricazione" che è lo stampino con cui siamo fatti e con il quale ci siamo evoluti, che è meno facile da vedere ma  che pure ci dice qualcosa della nostra vera realtà.
Comunque si, siamo abbondantemente OT.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma non va bene tutto e anche i suo contrario solo per interpretazione soggettiva eh. Ci sono degli esattori inflessibili, uno è la natura, non la nostra natura, la natura proprio, e uno è il "modello di fabbricazione" che è lo stampino con cui siamo fatti e con il quale ci siamo evoluti, che è meno facile da vedere ma  che pure ci dice qualcosa della nostra vera realtà.
> Comunque si, siamo abbondantemente OT.


No, non va bene tutto. 

Va bene quello che funziona nel sistema di personalità. Che è condiviso e consensuale e che non è abuso. 
E che non esclude il piacere nelle sue molteplici espressioni. Ossia che non è ossessione e/o compulsione che impedisce di relazionarsi col mondo tenendo equilibrio fra sè e l'altro. 

Una cosa sta caratterizzando l'evoluzione umana. Ed è la consapevolezza di sè. 

Anche se per esempio leggevo del fatto che anche i corvi utilizzano la teoria della mente. Quindi anche questo è ancora oggetto di discussioni accese, che sia appannaggio solo umano intendo. Come ricordo gli stupri di gruppo ditati da giorgio riguardo i tenerissimi delfini. 

Fino a non molti anni fa, l'omosessualità pareva contro natura.
La masturbazione era una pratica cecatoria
Il mio amato freud sosteneva che un orgasmo clitorideo era segno di isteria
Il piacere di prendersi una sculacciata una regressione parafiliaca all'infanzia, nella migliore delle ipotesi...insomma...siamo agli albori. 

In particolare degli studi che riguardano il sè e la sessualità. 

Io ho poche certezze. Anche sugli stampini. 

Ma ovviamente sì, siamo ampiamente OT


----------



## Sheva07 (16 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> A 18 anni capivo da 18enne. E andava bene così. Perchè di anni ne avevo 18 e non 38.
> 
> Adesso certe cose non le farei. Adesso però. Adesso non mi vanno più bene. Allora mi andava bene.
> 
> ...



Secondo me questo post andrebbe scolpito sulla pietra, messo in bacheca, in un museo. Insomma dovrebbe stare in risalto da qualche parte. E' un po' lo stesso discorso che fanno certe persone quando si lasciano dopo tanti anni di storia. "Ho sprecato il mio tempo, ci stavo bene ma poi le cose hanno iniziato ad andare male" cit. e rinnegano la storia, come se fosse l'anticristo. Io penso che quando si sta bene il tempo non sia mai sprecato a prescindere da come finisce una storia. Penso che ognuno faccia le scelte che ritiene più giuste nel momento in cui le fa. Proprio come hai spiegato te Ipazia. Far crescere il proprio figlio nella cupola di vetro non va mai bene, lo fa diventare represso e rabbioso. Ognuno ha il sacrosanto diritto di fare le proprie esperienze positive o negative che siano. Io a 19/20 anni ho avuto una "storia" con una ragazza di 8/9 anni più grande di me (ora non ricordo la sua età con precisione, mai me la sono ricordata e mai me la ricorderò) lei mi disse chiaramente che con me non si sarebbe mai messa, che voleva solo staccare la spina insieme a me e basta. Eravamo entrambi single, la cosa andava bene a me e andava bene a lei. Ero consapevole della mia scelta, immaginavo a cosa mi aspettava. Non mi disse che per lei ero solo una timbrata, ma solo del sano sesso. Cambia qualcosa? Non credo. Però diventammo amici, di quelli veri e riuscimmo a far coesistere le due cose senza alcun problema. Lei faceva star bene me e io facevo star bene lei, patti chiara amicizia lunga. Mi insegnò più cose lei sulla vita di mia madre. Poi la cosa finii, ma solo il sesso, perché l'amicizia c'è ancora, più forte che mai. Ed io in cuor mio non posso che augurare tutto il bene del mondo ad una persona che ancora oggi mi sta accanto come poche persone fanno nella mia vita. 
Sono stato fidanzato seriamente, fidanzato per gioco, amante, cornuto, amico di letto e questa cosa che non so definire con questa ragazza più grande di me. Tra tutte le relazioni che ho avuto è stata la migliore, iniziata con un bel sorriso e finita con il cuore aperto stracolmo di bene per tale persona. Ho solo 24 anni sono giovane, ancora inesperto su un sacco di cose, immaturo su certi aspetti, ma rifarei ogni singola esperienza che ho fatto, anche quelle dolorose, perché senza esse non sarei cresciuto! Non avrei imparato a rispettare le donne e me stesso, sarei rimasto il ragazzino stupido di 16 anni che pensava solo a fare il pirla con più ragazze possibili e basta. 

Il ragazzo che ha aperto il topic puo' insegnare qualcosa a questa ragazzina, ma anche la ragazzina puo' insegnare qualcosa a lui. Cosi come io a modo mio insegnai qualcosa e portai serenità alla mia amica.
Ma tra tutte le cose dette, qua nessuno ha sottolineato un solo fatto molto importante: C'è una sola vittima in questo caso e quella è la fidanzato del ragazzo. A lei non ci pensa nessuno? 

Ciao a tutti, pace e amore


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, non va bene tutto.
> 
> *Va bene quello che funziona nel sistema di personalità. Che è condiviso e consensuale e che non è abuso.*
> E che non esclude il piacere nelle sue molteplici espressioni. Ossia che non è ossessione e/o compulsione che impedisce di relazionarsi col mondo tenendo equilibrio fra sè e l'altro.
> ...


Per me va bene quello che "interpreta" alla perfezione la nostra essenza che ci deriva dal nostro essere, oggettivo e non dal nostro sentire soggettivo, che è mutevole, capriccioso e quasi sempre incompleto.

Lo so bene che siamo ancora lontani dal comprendere appieno tutti i meccanismi della sessualità umana, ma non capirli del tutto non significa che non ci sia un "motore delle pulsioni" a cui rispondiamo e di cui via via capiamo le caratteristiche. Il nostro livello di conoscenza non è quello di trenta, venti o solo dieci anni fa.

NB: quello che hai scritto in neretto......... è uno stampino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Assolutamente si.. Perché il desiderio sessuale per me è VERGOGNA dentro di me
> È annientamento di me
> È rendere strumentale ME e quello che posso aver dato sinceramente e disinteressatamente al sesso
> È negazione di ME
> ...


come uccidere l'ormone in tre facili mosse.


----------



## Heathcliff (16 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> è morto. non è arrivato ai 60.
> 
> e forse se ci fosse arrivato penserebbe di sè quello che hai scritto anche tu. E mi spiacerebbe.
> 
> ...


di ogni storia è a sé ma i coglioni non si smentiscono mai. Mi dispiace che sia morto ma obbiettivamente era un coglione.  Forse anche un coglione pervertito. Non ci vedo una gran bella morale in questa storia sai?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> di ogni storia è a sé ma i coglioni non si smentiscono mai. Mi dispiace che sia morto ma obbiettivamente era un coglione.  Forse anche un coglione pervertito. Non ci vedo una gran bella morale in questa storia sai?


Quoto.
Credo che molte donne possano aver provato questa esperienza o avere avuto la possibilità di provarla.
Anche io a 19 anni, il tipo ne aveva 36 e mi voleva come amante. Ero vergine e sarei stata una bella conquista, anche perché ero solida e non sbandata. 
A me non importa sapere perché dissi no, ma è stato meglio così,


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Credo che molte donne possano aver provato questa esperienza o avere avuto la possibilità di provarla.
> Anche io a 19 anni, il tipo ne aveva 36 e mi voleva come amante. Ero vergine e sarei stata una bella conquista, anche perché ero solida e non sbandata.
> A me non importa sapere perché dissi no, ma è stato meglio così,


Hai detto di no proprio perche' eri solida e non sbandata.


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... e intanto mancano 36 ore alla trombata della 18enne... :unhappy:..................
> buon per lui....


Chiacchierando, chiacchierando... ma a quante ore siamo arrivati?
avrà comprato i popcorn e qualcosa da bere? opcorn:


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Chiacchierando, chiacchierando... ma a quante ore siamo arrivati?
> avrà comprato i popcorn e qualcosa da bere? opcorn:


Già.. 
Non saprei.. Qui siamo troppo occupati a contare gli ormoni e i coglioni..


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Chiacchierando, chiacchierando... ma a quante ore siamo arrivati?
> avrà comprato i popcorn e qualcosa da bere? opcorn:


E' andato a comprare il dvd dei "Pinguini di Madagascar".
Così la mette a suo agio.


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2016)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> E' andato a comprare il dvd dei "Pinguini di Madagascar".
> Così la mette a suo agio.


Ci deve raccontare i particolari,sto forum si appiattisce....


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Offesa nella mia femminilità assolutamente no.
> E mi pare lapalissiano dover ribadire che non si parlava del termine "timbrare"... Nonostante io lo trovi di cattivo gusto.
> Detto ciò, per quanto riguarda il dibattito: un uomo che dovesse farmi una domanda simile probabilmente si beccherebbe una risata.
> Attenzione, la domanda. "vuoi scopare con me?" gli arriva un no diretto, anche dovesse piacermi. Odio le domande, preferisco invece che uno abbia quella sicurezza e mi abbia capita al punto da fare l'affermazione "io e te scopiamo".


mamma mia certe domande.
Sono la tomba della passione.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mamma mia certe domande.
> Sono la tomba della passione.


Bè, decisamente...:unhappy:


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già..
> Non saprei.. Qui siamo troppo occupati a contare gli ormoni e i coglioni..


Mbeh... :risata:


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci deve raccontare i particolari,sto forum si appiattisce....


Effettiva_mente...  se no si parla sempre delle stesse cose :sonar:


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Effettiva_mente...  se no si parla sempre delle stesse cose :sonar:


D'altronde se il tema sono i tradimenti di cosa vuoi discutere?
Nicka regala belle emozioni....per il resto son troppo timidi.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'altronde se il tema sono i tradimenti di cosa vuoi discutere?
> Nicka regala belle emozioni....per il resto son troppo timidi.


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'altronde se il tema sono i tradimenti di cosa vuoi discutere?
> Nicka regala belle emozioni....per il resto son troppo timidi.


Sì, intendevo dire che ben vengano casi nuovi, gente nuova che possa arricchire il forum
(cmq avevo capito che la tua era una battuta)


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


>


Non per questo sei mia amica nonostante quel grosso problema che hai.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non per questo sei mia amica nonostante quel grosso problema che hai.


C'è rimedio a tutto, meno che a certe cose.
Devi accettarmi col mio grosso problema...


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2016)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> C'è rimedio a tutto, meno che a certe cose.
> Devi accettarmi col mio grosso problema...


Me ne son fatto una ragione.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Però una cosa vorrei capire.

30 pagine di dotte discussioni filosofiche che Nietzsche e Platone na pippa bimane ce fanno proprio, per la storia di un pisano, che si comporta da pisano, si esprime da pisano e qui tutti a chiederci come mai un pisano fa il pisano?


No dico, manca solo che ci dica che ha problemi ad infilare il preservativo perchè ha la fava con la gobba a levante e poi sto 3d pare preso paro paro dal Vernacoliere.

mi manca qualche passaggio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Però una cosa vorrei capire.
> 
> 30 pagine di dotte discussioni filosofiche che Nietzsche e Platone na pippa bimane ce fanno proprio, per la storia di un pisano, che si comporta da pisano, si esprime da pisano e qui tutti a chiederci come mai un pisano fa il pisano?
> 
> ...


no, mi par di no.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> di ogni storia è a sé ma i coglioni non si smentiscono mai. Mi dispiace che sia morto ma obbiettivamente era un coglione.  Forse anche un coglione pervertito. Non ci vedo una gran bella morale in questa storia sai?


Può essere. Non ho mai pensato di passare attraverso il giudizio dell'altro e sull'altro, per arrivare alla conoscenza di me. 

Quindi, come non l'ho giudicato allora non lo giudico ora. 
Il giudizio, morale e di valore della persona, non mi interessa. 
E' uno sport che lascio volentieri a chi si diverte farlo.

Mi è sempre interessato molto di più imparare. Dalle situazioni, dalle persone, dagli incontri...da quello che la Vita mi ha proposto mano a mano. E così ho sempre fatto. 

Pensa che una delle cose più importanti che ho imparato osservando lui, è a fare attenzione a non averla io la doppia morale che lui mi proponeva col suo modo di vivere, matrimonio, amicizie e spazi relazionali in cui mi ha portata. 

"..dai diamanti non nasce niente, dal letame nascono i fior..." cantava qualcuno....ma in effetti era un alcolizzato, misogino e spostato


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Credo che molte donne possano aver provato questa esperienza o avere avuto la possibilità di provarla.
> Anche io a 19 anni, il tipo ne aveva 36 e mi voleva come amante. *Ero vergine e sarei stata una bella conquista*, anche perché ero solida e non sbandata.
> *A me non importa sapere perché dissi no, ma è stato meglio così,*


Penso che sia importante riconoscere i propri bisogni. E altrettanto importante essere consapevoli che non sono assoluti validi universalmente come traduttori dei bisogni altrui. 

Il confronto fra esperienze è importante proprio per questo. 

Io non ero vergine, invece, e lui mi piaceva. E non solo non ho detto no, ma ho anche chiesto "ancora". 

E se penso alla sua permanenza nella mia vita, riconosco anche adesso le cose che ho preso e imparato. 

A 19 anni ero rigida io, non solida, come lo può essere una 19enne che ancora crede di poter governare il mondo. La solidità e la bellezza dell'asino, come mi diceva spesso lui. E aveva pienamente ragione. :rotfl:

E sbandata sicuramente. Ma anche adesso inquieto, non solo Oscuro...forse non sono migliorata neanche un po' 

Come mai ti saresti sentita una bella conquista? 
E' una sensazione che non conosco. Non mi sono mai sentita "terra di conquista" di nessuno, neanche adesso. 
Mi incuriosisce quel tuo grassetto, in particolare unito all'essere vergine. 
Che è un'altra cosa di cui mi è interessato sempre molto poco. 

Che bellezza la diversità!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Può essere. Non ho mai pensato di passare attraverso il giudizio dell'altro e sull'altro, per arrivare alla conoscenza di me.
> 
> Quindi, come non l'ho giudicato allora non lo giudico ora.
> Il giudizio, morale e di valore della persona, non mi interessa.
> ...



Si ma Ipazia nella vita non si può cercare di conoscere solo se stessi perché è proprio attraverso la conoscenza e il giudizio sull'operato degli altri che puoi fare un raffronto. E autocritica. I fiori crescono benissimo anche sul terriccio nessuno ama tenere il letame dentro casa.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Per me va bene quello che "interpreta"* alla perfezione la nostra essenza* che ci deriva dal nostro essere, oggettivo e non dal nostro sentire soggettivo, che è mutevole, capriccioso e quasi sempre incompleto.
> 
> Lo so bene che siamo ancora lontani dal comprendere appieno tutti i meccanismi della sessualità umana, ma non capirli del tutto non significa che non ci sia un "motore delle pulsioni" a cui rispondiamo e di cui via via capiamo le caratteristiche. Il nostro livello di conoscenza non è quello di trenta, venti o solo dieci anni fa.
> 
> NB: quello che hai scritto in neretto......... è uno stampino.


Eh...la perfezione...

Io invece penso che l'equilibrio dinamico di un sistema individuo derivi dalla fluidità con cui avvengono gli scambi fra "oggettivo" e "soggettivo", e dalla consapevolezza che è esattamente la mutevolezza dell'accadere a dare il segno di quello scambio. 

Sì, non è quello di venti anni fa...siamo agli albori...quasi quasi mi spiace di aver troppo poco da vivere ancora per poter vedere come sarà e cosa si scoprirà...

Quello stampino è un prodotto sociale, che consensuale adesso non è lo stesso di 20 anni fa. Per dire. E neanche abuso lo è . Tenendo conto per esempio che mi pare fino al '98 lo stupro fosse considerato un reato contro la morale rotfl e non contro la persona. Per dire eh. 

Quello stampino fra l'altro è valido, in questo qui e ora, solo se connesso alla consapevolezza dei limiti, oggettivi e soggettivi e alla loro condivisione. Senza questi, la vedo dura. Salvo considerare uno, nessuno, centomila. 

Ed è la differenza che corre fra Qualcuno e chiunque...se parliamo di riconoscimento.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si ma Ipazia nella vita non si può cercare di conoscere solo se stessi perché è proprio attraverso la conoscenza e il giudizio sull'operato degli altri che puoi fare un raffronto. E autocritica. I fiori crescono benissimo anche sul terriccio nessuno ama tenere il letame dentro casa.


Sono d'accordo. Giudizio inteso come valutazione dell'operato altrui. E del proprio. 

Non giudizio di valore però. Non definire me stessa a partire dalla definizione dell'altro. Che fra l'altro è un meccanismo proiettivo e ingannevole, perchè tendenzialmente cerchiamo di confermarci in quello che ci piace di noi, non in quello che non ci piace. 

Il giudizio di valore viene molto spesso utilizzato per prendere scorciatoie per definire se stessi senza guardarsi allo specchio. Autocritica sincera. 

E io preferisco lo specchio. Anche se a volte poi finisco in bagno a vomitare. Ma tant'è. Così è. 

Conoscere se stessi passa necessariamente attraverso il confronto libero con gli altri. Siamo bestie sociali. 

Ma quando quel confronto è "guidato" dal cercare di definire e non invece dal capire e comprendere, allora non è affidabile. E si assistono a quelle proiezioni per cui dopo 10 anni di convivenza di botto quell'altro è uno sconosciuto, per esempio...o il rifugio nei condizionamenti che fanno definire gli uomini sporchi e cattivi e incapaci di resistere alle tentazioni delle troie di passaggio, per dire. 

Il letame dentro casa l'abbiamo avuto tutti, chi più chi meno...la parte difficile è dirselo sinceramente e accettare di esserci sporcati. Io conosco le mie brutture. Di alcune mi vergogno e ci litigo, altre sono mie alleate e ci ho fatto amicizia. Ma le so. Le riconosco e non ne ho timore. E so che compongono me anche se non mi definiscono totalmente.  

E questo perchè sono umana. 

Una cosa che ho imparato da quell'uomo è che nascondere le proprie brutture sotto il tappeto non permette nessun tipo di conoscenza, nè di sè nè dell'altro e men che meno del mondo.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Offesa nella mia femminilità assolutamente no.
> E mi pare lapalissiano dover ribadire che non si parlava del termine "timbrare"... Nonostante io lo trovi di cattivo gusto.
> Detto ciò, per quanto riguarda il dibattito: un uomo che dovesse farmi una domanda simile probabilmente si beccherebbe una risata.
> Attenzione, la domanda. "vuoi scopare con me?" gli arriva un no diretto, anche dovesse piacermi. Odio le domande, *preferisco invece che uno abbia quella sicurezza e mi abbia capita al punto da fare l'affermazione "io e te scopiamo".*


Pensa le differenze...a me un'affermazione del genere farebbe partire una grassa risata. E il tipo mi sembrerebbe patetico. 
E penso che il mio unico pensiero sarebbe a come fare la profumaia il più a lungo possibile.....per poi salutarlo ovviamente. 

...se mi piacesse molto....un'uscita di questo genere spegnerebbe ogni interesse di conoscenza o piacere.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa le differenze...a me un'affermazione del genere farebbe partire una grassa risata. E il tipo mi sembrerebbe patetico.
> E penso che il mio unico pensiero sarebbe a come fare la profumaia il più a lungo possibile.....per poi salutarlo ovviamente.
> 
> ...se mi piacesse molto....un'uscita di questo genere spegnerebbe ogni interesse di conoscenza o piacere.


A me non sembra patetico perchè la reputo una frase (eventualmente) detta alla fine di un percorso di conoscenza e di reciproco interesse. Come a dire la ciliegina sulla torta di una serie di cose non dette prima.
Credo non ci sia nemmeno bisogno di dirlo quando ci si piace, lo si dà per assodato, dicevo solo cosa preferisco. A me una domanda del genere farebbe ridere oltre che mettermi in imbarazzo, ma non quell'imbarazzo bello che mi è sempre piaciuto provare. No, proprio imbarazzo per l'eventuale lui, che se è arrivato a chiederlo non ha allora assolutamente capito che non c'è storia e io non sono da prendere in questo modo.


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2016)

Ma tu Ipazia, hai mai sofferto per i tuoi sentimenti? Cioè hai mai amato (senza tanti giri di parole) qualcuno non corrisposta?

Scusa la domanda personalissima, ma me lo chiedo da un po'.

E non cominciare con il mantra della definizione di amore che ..... perchè penso che tu sappia benissimo di cosa sto parlando.


----------



## Horny (16 Marzo 2016)

scusate OT, ho letto solo 2 pagine.
era un fake , spero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Penso che sia importante riconoscere i propri bisogni. E altrettanto importante essere consapevoli che non sono assoluti validi universalmente come traduttori dei bisogni altrui.
> 
> Il confronto fra esperienze è importante proprio per questo.
> 
> ...


perché lui mi baciava e cercava di attirarmi a sè dicendomi che sicuramente, se mi fossi lasciata andare, sarei stata una bomba da mille e una notte.
insomma, mi adulava....una ragazza che non aveva nessuna esperienza significativa e francamente non aveva granché da offrire, a parte una eventuale sconfinata ammirazione per un uomo più grande, vissuto, che aveva viaggiato e avuto donne....

e certo: adesso ho a che fare solo con uomini miei pari, e solo per il piacere di entrambi, quindi non posso essere una conquista


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Giudizio inteso come valutazione dell'operato altrui. E del proprio.
> 
> Non giudizio di valore però. Non definire me stessa a partire dalla definizione dell'altro. Che fra l'altro è un meccanismo proiettivo e ingannevole, perchè tendenzialmente cerchiamo di confermarci in quello che ci piace di noi, non in quello che non ci piace.
> 
> ...


QUOTO

si confonde a volte la comprensione autentica di una persona con il semplice ascolto e mnemonica meticolosa annotazione di circostanze di un evento o una storia che descrive

La differenza pare risibile, ma è sostanziale.

Chi descrive o ascolta circa il "cosa pensa" esso stesso o un suo interlocutore, riguardo un rapporto di una 19enne con un 43enne,( per esempio), semplicemente fornisce appunti o ne annota riferiti al suo interlocutore

Chi descrive o ascolta circa il "come vive" esso stesso o un suo interlocutore del medesimo argomento, come di infiniti altri, si offre alla comprensione di se, o prova ad avventurarsi verso il comprendere autenticamente  l'altro


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma tu Ipazia, hai mai sofferto per i tuoi sentimenti? Cioè hai mai amato (senza tanti giri di parole) qualcuno non corrisposta?
> 
> Scusa la domanda personalissima, ma me lo chiedo da un po'.
> 
> E non cominciare con il mantra della definizione di amore che ..... perchè penso che tu sappia benissimo di cosa sto parlando.


Certo che ho sofferto per i miei sentimenti, mi pare ovvio. 

Ma per me il dolore si trasforma presto in rabbia e reazione. Non sono una che ci resta sotto a lungo. 
Mi faccio incazzare e mi sento patetica. 
E sto talmente male per l'immagine di me che mi ritrovo negli occhi da volermene liberare al più presto. 
E reagisco. E vado avanti. Chiudo. E giro la pagina. 

Un tempo sfuggivo. Chiudevo in un comparto stagno e "dimenticavo". Atomizzavo. Rimaneva la rivalsa. Ed era una delle energie primarie per me. 

Adesso ho imparato a lasciar fluire il dolore per liberarlo. E la rivalsa non c'è più. 

Anche adesso comunque, di fronte ad un dolore, prima reagisco e faccio quello che devo per liberarmi della fonte del dolore. 
Poi mi concedo di soffrire. Ma a quel punto il dolore è già fluito nel fare per me. 

Certi dolori mi sono costretta a fermarmi e sentirli. Altri ho dovuto recuperarli dalle stanze chiuse del passato, che stavano diventando sacche pesanti e ingombranti. 

Forse per questo meccanismo non ho mai "amato" non corrisposta.

Nel senso che se non sono corrisposta, e mi è capitato mica che no di non essere voluta, non mi è mai successo di continuare a desiderare l'altro. 

Mi sento patetica. E mi sembra di mancarmi di rispetto. E di elemosinare cose. 

Se non mi sento voluta spontaneamente, anche solo il pensiero dell'altro mi fa incazzare con me stessa, che mi sembra di essere una mendicante. E mi umilia ai miei stessi occhi. 
Quindi non permango in quello stato. E' oltre la mia tolleranza. 

Soffro per la delusione. E non di lui. Ma della mia valutazione di lui. 
Soffro per la rabbia, nei miei confronti, di non essere stata abbastanza attenta nel valutare il desiderio dell'altro per me. 

Giro immediatamente su di me insomma, e in questo modo l'altro scompare. Piuttosto velocemente. 

Trasformavo e trasformo in sfida, il rifiuto di me. Sfida con me stessa.

Il rovescio della medaglia è che sferzo me stessa, non avendo l'altro su cui dirigere.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché lui mi baciava e cercava di attirarmi a sè dicendomi che sicuramente, se mi fossi lasciata andare, sarei stata una bomba da mille e una notte.
> insomma, mi adulava....una ragazza che non aveva nessuna esperienza significativa e francamente non aveva granché da offrire, a parte una eventuale sconfinata ammirazione per un uomo più grande, vissuto, che aveva viaggiato e avuto donne....
> 
> e certo: adesso ho a che fare solo con uomini miei pari, e solo per il piacere di entrambi, quindi non posso essere una conquista


Capisco. Sai che non ricordo adulazioni di questo tipo per me? Nè da pari età, nè da diversa età. 
Ero troppo dentro alle dinamiche dei gruppi di maschi per poter fare con me il giochetto che facevano con le altre ragazze e che magari avevano condiviso fino a poco prima, raccontando e gloriandosene o anche raccontando della delusione e del dolore. 

Sempre stata "amica" degli uomini che ho avuto. E sempre scelto prevalentemente maschi come amici. 
Quindi tendenzialmente li avevo già sentiti parlare di seghe e affini, ero spesso la confidente...la magia dell'adulazione era bruciata in partenza 

Quanto al 36enne e al 43enne, situazione imparagonabile...mi sa. 

Io e il tipo avevamo fatto un patto. A me servivano cose che aveva lui, e a lui servivano cose che avevo io. 
Mi incuriosiva e volevo imparare cose. Anche per differenza. Di età, visioni della vita, esperienze. 
Mi ricordo che ci eravamo messi al tavolino del bar in cui andavamo entrambi e avevamo discusso le rispettive esigenze e i rispettivi limiti. E aveva avuto a che fare con tutto, tranne che con l'adulazione. 

Mi ricordo che in quel periodo mi divertivo tantissimo a smontare chi si metteva ad adularmi, quindi di fronte alle delicatezze del corteggiamento post adolescenziale, io mi rompevo le storie e concludevo il teatro con "senti se vuoi scopare, chiedi. Non c'è bisogno di tutta questa scena". 
E mi divertiva vedere le facce della dissonanza, che per quanto facessero i machi della situazione, si stranivano del cambio di protocollo...mi divertiva molto, vederli balbettare un sì per dovere che non aveva il minimo riscontro nella determinazione...

Con lui era interessante il fatto che, per esempio, ovviamente non si dissonava...quindi i giochetti per dissonarlo dovevano essere più complessi e articolati. Era uno degli aspetti che lo rendevano interessante ai miei occhi.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> scusate OT, ho letto solo 2 pagine.
> era un fake , spero.


:rotfl::rotfl:

per me, no


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2016)

Ma alla fine se l'è trombata o no?


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2016)

Comincio a capire il successo delle giovanette. Ma se per farmi una trombata con una quarantenne mi tocca sorbirmi il pippone di tutta una vita frullato con le contorsioni etico-esistenzialiste che la attanagliano mi compro un caballero su e-bay e mi dedico al bricolage. Mizzega...


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Comincio a capire il successo delle giovanette. Ma se per farmi una trombata con una quarantenne mi tocca sorbirmi il pippone di tutta una vita frullato con le contorsioni etico-esistenzialiste che la attanagliano mi compro un caballero su e-bay e mi dedico al bricolage. Mizzega...


Guarda che vale altrettanto per alcuni quarantenni che nel loro tentativo di sembrare "uomini di mondo e di successo" raccontano la loro vita dai tempi del asilo.... Due palle infinite. .


----------



## Tessa (17 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Comincio a capire il successo delle giovanette. Ma se per farmi una trombata con una quarantenne mi tocca sorbirmi il pippone di tutta una vita frullato con le contorsioni etico-esistenzialiste che la attanagliano mi compro un caballero su e-bay e mi dedico al bricolage. Mizzega...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Comincio a capire il successo delle giovanette. Ma se per farmi una trombata con una quarantenne mi tocca sorbirmi il pippone di tutta una vita frullato con le contorsioni etico-esistenzialiste che la attanagliano mi compro un caballero su e-bay e mi dedico al bricolage. Mizzega...


Ecco perché l'altro giorno dicevo che non é tutta colpa degli uomini sei quella fascia di donne fa fatica a instaurare relazioni.

So che Ipazia capisce quello che intendi ma quando la leggo nei rapporti con gli uomini mi viene da pensare: che fatica! Per lei eh non per gli uomini. Vivo in maniera molto più semplice, ho sicuramente bisogni come li ha lei e li abbiamo tutti ma capisco che sto rispondendo a quei bisogni in maniera "corretta" realizzando di essere serena. Non mi ci soffermo. Lo faccio solo quando capisco che sto agendo nel modo sbagliato per me e che mi porterà in seguito a stare male e cambio registro.


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2016)

Ok. Abbiamo giunto alla conclusione che la donna zitta è più appettibile e scopabile:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Offesa nella mia femminilità assolutamente no.
> E mi pare lapalissiano dover ribadire che non si parlava del termine "timbrare"... Nonostante io lo trovi di cattivo gusto.
> Detto ciò, per quanto riguarda il dibattito: un uomo che dovesse farmi una domanda simile probabilmente si beccherebbe una risata.
> Attenzione, la domanda. "vuoi scopare con me?" gli arriva un no diretto, anche dovesse piacermi. Odio le domande, preferisco invece che uno abbia quella sicurezza e mi abbia capita al punto da fare l'affermazione "io e te scopiamo".


Ho letto con più attenzione solo ora....
ma... a parte il giudizio su quell'ipotetico uomo, che sarà sicuramente un grand'uomo.... e ci metto la mano sul fuoco..

ma da donna quale io non sono.... o da essere umano quale sono...

sembra una funzione...
sembra come quando dico a mio figlio ogni sera: ora si va a pisciare!
sei andato a scuola, sei andato a calcio, hai studiato, hai cenato, hai guardato i cartoni.. ora si va a pisciare e si va a letto. E la cosa inquietante è la banalità con cui lo esprimo... come fosse una funzione..

abbiamo messaggiato, ti sono venuto a prendere, ti ho portato a Velletri a fare un giro, ti ho portato a mangiare la pizza... 
beh..? è chiaro no? Ora è ora di trombare...

una funzione... 
E da donna, con la stessa esatta modalità dovrei aspettarmi che tra tre mesi mi dirai improvvisamente: Ora te ne vai affanculo...!

perché il meccanismo è esattamente questo....

Il cervello è quello.

e io?? il tuo desiderio di me?.. ndò sta?

le tue seghe che dovresti esserti fatto pensando a me (perché anche se adesso qualcuno arrizzerà il culo indignato, in genere gli uomini le seghe se le fanno sopra una che gli piace un casino..)

dove sono??.. non voglio tu me le spieghi.. ma fammele almeno intravedere..
fammele intuire...
fammi vedere il tuo desiderio di me.. come si muove e ti sbrana.. ti attanaglia...
la tua voglia di snervarmi la fica con la lingua, quando mi scosto i capelli, e ti guardo in un certo modo...

o di sbattermi come una bambolina, quando sorrido di quella situazione....


mi piacerebbe intuirlo.. capirlo.. leggerlo....


no.. non c'è.. e in fondo che importa tutto questo?


E' ora di trombare.. :unhappy:


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Guarda che vale altrettanto per alcuni quarantenni che nel loro tentativo di sembrare "uomini di mondo e di successo" raccontano la loro vita dai tempi del asilo.... Due palle infinite. .


Ma vale per tutti in generale, uomini, donne.
Siamo partiti da una storia basica, di un ragazzo che vuole fare sesso con una ragazza, e abbiamo tirato fuori di tutto... Ma avessimo la spontaneità di questi due, la capacità di esternare le emozioni e gli imbarazzi, i desideri e le pulsioni senza ricamarci sopra più di tanto, perché la questione si riduce soltanto a due persone (anzi, due pisani) che hanno voglia di stare insieme e di fare sesso l'un con l'altra. Basta. Nient'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma vale per tutti in generale, uomini, donne.
> Siamo partiti da una storia basica, di un ragazzo che vuole fare sesso con una ragazza, e abbiamo tirato fuori di tutto... Ma avessimo la spontaneità di questi due, la capacità di esternare le emozioni e gli imbarazzi, i desideri e le pulsioni senza ricamarci sopra più di tanto, perché la questione si riduce soltanto a due persone (anzi, due pisani) che hanno voglia di stare insieme e di fare sesso l'un con l'altra. Basta. Nient'altro.


Qui abbiamo due di cui uno vuole timbrare l'altra. Tra basici e questo ce ne passa


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Comincio a capire il successo delle giovanette. Ma se per farmi una trombata con una quarantenne mi tocca sorbirmi il pippone di tutta una vita frullato con le contorsioni etico-esistenzialiste che la attanagliano mi compro un caballero su e-bay e mi dedico al bricolage. Mizzega...


:rotfl::rotfl:

Ma per trombare basta levarsi le mutande, a volte anche solo scostarle...se le si indossa

Se poi l'interesse diventa conoscersi, allora il discorso cambia...e ci si conosce anche nei reciproci pipponi, se lo si vuole

Ho sempre capito poco o nulla gli uomini che per farsi una trombata credono di dover ascoltare prima, quasi fosse un dazio da pagare...Basta chiedere


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma per trombare basta levarsi le mutande, a volte anche solo scostarle...se le si indossa
> 
> ...


Magari per molti uomini non è un dovere ma il piacere della conoscenza che poi evolve anche in una sana scopata e non un dazio da pagare per arrivare a


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok. Abbiamo giunto alla conclusione che la donna zitta è più appettibile e scopabile:carneval:



Ma se c'è una cosa che uccide l'ormone è pesare le parole, analizzare tutto, da come uno srotola un preservativo alle parole che dice per portarti a letto, alla valutazione del filato delle mutande fino al risvolto del calzino e alla marca del primo deodorante usato a 13 anni.
Nessuno vuole pensare di entrare in una classifica post-coito, ma a leggere (in generale) si ha questa impressione, la stessa fredda, lucida, ansiogena sensazione che si ha quando ci si iscrive a un'esame in università.
Oh, a 50 anni è già una bella soddisfazione raggiungere un certo angolo in erezione, figuriamoci se mi devo pure preoccupare di non urtare sensibili corde emotive nel presentarmi nudo e gaudente.
A 'sto ragazzo, che mi sta pure simpatico perché l'è un pisano come i pisani che conosco, alla fine gli voglio fare gli auguri di divertirsi insieme con 'sta tipa, di togliersi questa soddisfazione e chissene del resto, che se non fa a 28 anni 'ste cazzate, non le fa più a 40. E speriamo non gli si sia ammosciato, che il problema al limite è solo lì (e non è che se a uno gli si ammoscia è un coglione, eh).
PS Oggi c'è il sole e sono particolarmente allegro e volutamente superficiale.
Ciaooooo


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco perché l'altro giorno dicevo che non é tutta colpa degli uomini sei quella fascia di donne fa fatica a instaurare relazioni.
> 
> So che Ipazia capisce quello che intendi ma quando la leggo nei rapporti con gli uomini mi viene da pensare: che fatica! Per lei eh non per gli uomini. Vivo in maniera molto più semplice, ho sicuramente bisogni come li ha lei e li abbiamo tutti ma capisco che sto rispondendo a quei bisogni in maniera "corretta" realizzando di essere serena. Non mi ci soffermo. Lo faccio solo quando capisco che sto agendo nel modo sbagliato per me e che mi porterà in seguito a stare male e cambio registro.


Che fascia?

Fatica?...mi annoio se non c'è da scambiare roba interessante...a me i pipponi piacciono, e anche gli uomini che li fanno...

Se non sono in grado, per una trombata o due appunto, basta fare un giretto...non è difficile incontrare uomini desiderosi di sesso...ma troppo basici io poi mi annoio....il cazzo è un ausilio interessante ma ripetitivo..per me l'organo sessuale veramente eccitante è il cervello...se c'è


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma se c'è una cosa che uccide l'ormone è pesare le parole, analizzare tutto, da come uno srotola un preservativo alle parole che dice per portarti a letto, alla valutazione del filato delle mutande fino al risvolto del calzino e alla marca del primo deodorante usato a 13 anni.
> Nessuno vuole pensare di entrare in una classifica post-coito, ma a leggere (in generale) si ha questa impressione, la stessa fredda, lucida, ansiogena sensazione che si ha quando ci si iscrive a un'esame in università.
> Oh, a 50 anni è già una bella soddisfazione raggiungere un certo angolo in erezione, figuriamoci se mi devo pure preoccupare di non urtare sensibili corde emotive nel presentarmi nudo e gaudente.
> A 'sto ragazzo, che mi sta pure simpatico perché l'è un pisano come i pisani che conosco, alla fine gli voglio fare gli auguri di divertirsi insieme con 'sta tipa, di togliersi questa soddisfazione e chissene del resto, che se non fa a 28 anni 'ste cazzate, non le fa più a 40. E speriamo non gli si sia ammosciato, che il problema al limite è solo lì (e non è che se a uno gli si ammoscia è un coglione, eh).
> ...


Stavo scherzando danny.Ho messo pure la faccinaSo come la pensi dopo anni che ti leggoEvviva l'allegria!


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari per molti uomini non è un dovere ma il piacere della conoscenza che poi evolve anche in una sana scopata e non un dazio da pagare per arrivare a


Eh...forse e' proprio l'evolvere in scopare....per come la vedo io la conoscenza è dopo lo scopare...conoscenza vera intendo, quella in scambio mentre si vive...non il sunto di se stessi

Mica si può riassumere una vita in 3 puntate per poi levarsi le mutande...

Io vivo, scopo, racconto, ascolto, riscopo....sembra che siano sequenze....io vivo tutto insieme...mano a mano...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho letto con più attenzione solo ora....
> ma... a parte il giudizio su quell'ipotetico uomo, che sarà sicuramente un grand'uomo.... e ci metto la mano sul fuoco..
> 
> ma da donna quale io non sono.... o da essere umano quale sono...
> ...


Per me sei o.t. Però quoto.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho letto con più attenzione solo ora....
> ma... a parte il giudizio su quell'ipotetico uomo, che sarà sicuramente un grand'uomo.... e ci metto la mano sul fuoco..
> 
> ma da donna quale io non sono.... o da essere umano quale sono...
> ...


Mi piace


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho letto con più attenzione solo ora....
> ma... a parte il giudizio su quell'ipotetico uomo, che sarà sicuramente un grand'uomo.... e ci metto la mano sul fuoco..
> 
> ma da donna quale io non sono.... o da essere umano quale sono...
> ...


Non ho capito un cazzo. 
Vado a farmi un caffè.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che fascia?
> 
> Fatica?...mi annoio se non c'è da scambiare roba interessante...a me i pipponi piacciono, e anche gli uomini che li fanno...
> 
> Se non sono in grado, per una trombata o due appunto, basta fare un giretto...non è difficile incontrare uomini desiderosi di sesso...ma troppo basici io poi mi annoio....il cazzo è un ausilio interessante ma ripetitivo..per me l'organo sessuale veramente eccitante è il cervello...se c'è


E lo dici a me? Che senza cervello interessante manco mi si abbassano le mutande 
Per questo se non capisco che testa hai non ti desidero e per saperlo devo conoscerti. Stranamente non ci capiamo


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E lo dici a me? Che senza cervello interessante manco mi si abbassano le mutande
> Per questo se non capisco che testa hai non ti desidero e per saperlo devo conoscerti. Stranamente non ci capiamo


:rotfl:...ci capiamo invece...


Solo che a volte a me interessa solo il cazzo. E zitto. Usalo


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:...ci capiamo invece...
> 
> 
> Solo che a volte a me interessa solo il cazzo. E zitto. Usalo



Però io ho sempre avuto il problema che comunque poi uno qualcosina dice e il crollo del desiderio è rapido.
Così come dicono tanti rispetto a te. Per me un uomo stupido o noioso è raffreddante.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io ho sempre avuto il problema che comunque poi uno qualcosina dice e il crollo del desiderio è rapido.
> Così come dicono tanti rispetto a te. Per me un uomo stupido o noioso è raffreddante.


ma se prima ci scopi lo scopri dopo che è stupido


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io ho sempre avuto il problema che comunque poi uno qualcosina dice e il crollo del desiderio è rapido.
> Così come dicono tanti rispetto a te. Per me un uomo stupido o noioso è raffreddante.



Vero. 

Ecco perché sostengo che non esiste un giusto e uno sbagliato nei modi della sessualità... Chi meglio  chi peggio...ognuno ha il suo funzionamento. 

Ognuno soddisfa il suo modo e riconosce chi lo compenetra...per quanto tempo poi non è prevedibile. 

Un uomo basico, che riduce la sessualità e il desiderio agli ormoni e alla spontaneità (salvo finire in menata per le ansie da prestazione) raffredda anche me, dopo non molto...anche se ha il cazzo degno di un quadro. Ma se per esprimere sessualità resta lì intorno...io mi annoio.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma se prima ci scopi lo scopri dopo che è stupido



Ma per soddisfare l'attacco di ormone, mica serve sia intelligente


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> Ecco perché sostengo che non esiste un giusto e uno sbagliato nei modi della sessualità... Chi meglio  chi peggio...ognuno ha il suo funzionamento.
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho capito un cazzo.
> Vado a farmi un caffè.


Perché sei sempre giovane.. 
Rallegratene..
Se avrai fortuna, hai ancora un bel mondo da vedere e conoscere..


----------



## Heathcliff (17 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che ho sofferto per i miei sentimenti, mi pare ovvio.
> 
> Ma per me il dolore si trasforma presto in rabbia e reazione. Non sono una che ci resta sotto a lungo.
> Mi faccio incazzare e mi sento patetica.
> ...


Insomma sei egocentrica.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Insomma sei egocentrica.


Anche


----------



## spleen (17 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari per molti uomini non è un dovere ma il piacere della conoscenza che poi evolve anche in una sana scopata e non un dazio da pagare per arrivare a


Quoto.
scopare senza la voglia di conoscere e condividere è appena un po meglio di farsi una sega, o un ditalino, visto dall'altra parte, non che ci sia niente di male nel masturbarsi, ma questo rimane, onestamente.

Aggiungo che non è da tutti, non da me per esempio, e non perchè la cosa sia disprezzabile in se, solo non aderisce al mio "essere", per quello che ho capito di me.

Perchè tutta la discussione che si è sviluppata, ruota in definitiva attorno ad una cosa: Al "significato" del sesso in se.

C'è chi dice che puo anche non avere nessun senso oltre al piacere,

c' è chi (come moi) pensa che abbia un significato più profondo: cioè che il piacere sia solo il dono della natura per indurci a far sesso, il mezzo per perpetuare i nostri geni,

 e nella estensione culturale che dò io il tentativo di fusione intima tra due persone.

E non ci puo essere fusione senza conoscenza.

Ecco perchè il sesso con amore ha altro sapore.

E se dovessi scegliere è charo per me cosa fare.

Io non voglio "riassettare" il mondo, non ne ho compito nè mezzi, io cerco di scoprire e di adattarmi a quella realtà oggettiva che mi comprende nel mondo, non sono un alieno caduto qui per caso. E' per questo che per me stesso cerco i significati delle cose e dei gesti. E' un mio limite?

Poi sì, si puo anche pernsare che tutto non abbia senso alcuno se non la nostra soggettività, e va anche di moda oggi come oggi.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto.
> *scopare senza la voglia di conoscere e condividere è appena un po meglio di farsi una sega, o un ditalino, visto dall'altra parte, non che ci sia niente di male nel masturbarsi, ma questo rimane, onestamente.*
> 
> Aggiungo che non è da tutti, non da me per esempio, e non perchè la cosa sia disprezzabile in se, solo non aderisce al mio "essere", per quello che ho capito di me.
> ...


Per me è meglio la masturbazione
Per il resto ovviamente quoto


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Insomma sei egocentrica.


fantozzi è lei?


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che ho sofferto per i miei sentimenti, mi pare ovvio.
> 
> Ma per me il dolore si trasforma presto in rabbia e reazione. Non sono una che ci resta sotto a lungo.
> Mi faccio incazzare e mi sento patetica.
> ...


...al di là del panorama, comunque affascinante, affascinante il tuo "viaggiare" tra le pareti del dolore...

È proprio vero che per conoscere bisogna "viaggiare"..


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2016)

i cazzi che sembrano quadri mi pare troppo vaga come definizione: arte moderna, contemporanea, astratta?


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto.
> scopare senza la voglia di conoscere e condividere è appena un po meglio di farsi una sega, o un ditalino, visto dall'altra parte, non che ci sia niente di male nel masturbarsi, ma questo rimane, onestamente.
> 
> Aggiungo che non è da tutti, non da me per esempio, e non perchè la cosa sia disprezzabile in se, solo non aderisce al mio "essere", per quello che ho capito di me.
> ...


Il senso trova posizione anche nel confronto col non senso. Esistono entrambi, e si intrecciano...creando significati e sfumature...

Io penso che ci sia spazio per tutti i bisogni...che variano, nel tempo e nei momenti. 

E penso sia importante non rimanere aggrappati e lasciarsi evolvere...

Anche l'amore, se ci resta aggrappati e non lo si lascia evolvere rischia di diventare ossessione...tante storie di dipendenza nascono anche da questo...


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> i cazzi che sembrano quadri mi pare troppo vaga come definizione: arte moderna, contemporanea, astratta?


E che ne so?

Alcuni però son proprio belli


----------



## brenin (17 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Il senso trova posizione anche nel confronto col non senso*. Esistono entrambi, e si intrecciano...creando significati e sfumature...
> 
> Io penso che ci sia spazio per tutti i bisogni...che variano, nel tempo e nei momenti.
> 
> ...


Quoto. 
Se non ci fosse quel confronto si rischierebbe di dare al sesso un'importanza assoluta,con tutte le inevitabili conseguenze e condizionamenti del caso.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E che ne so?
> 
> Alcuni però son proprio belli


bah


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me è meglio la masturbazione
> Per il resto ovviamente quoto


Per me c'è un top, un grande, un forse, un "du palle" un "fico" un "che cazzo ci faccio".. E ancora alcuni "non saprei".. Che magari colmero come no...

Ma a me interessa molto conoscere i percorsi del mio "fico" o del mio "top", e percorrere i percorsi di altri che magari portano al loro "forse" o al loro "che cazzo ci faccio"... Ove ne intravedo uno straccio di tragitto, e non solo il nome della località finale, o poco più..


----------



## spleen (17 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il senso trova posizione anche nel confronto col non senso. Esistono entrambi, e si intrecciano...creando significati e sfumature...
> 
> Io penso che ci sia spazio per tutti i bisogni...che variano, nel tempo e nei momenti.
> 
> ...


Io non nego il confronto, nè il percorso, contesto che siano diventati la sostanza, che è cosa ben diversa.

Perchè i disastri come quelli dell' amore storpiato non nascono dalla staticità in se', ma dalla visione distorta e inconsapevole di quello che si è appunto...... "diventati".


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non nego il confronto, nè il percorso, contesto che siano diventati la sostanza, che è cosa ben diversa.
> 
> Perchè i disastri come quelli dell' amore storpiato non nascono dalla staticità in se', ma dalla visione distorta e inconsapevole di quello che si è appunto...... "diventati".


Secondo me.. Dipende dal senso che si da al confronto...
Io sento a questo livello l equivoco.
Se io "confronto" 2 compiti di matematica con risultati diversi, e dei quali uno è giusto.. Il confronto ricerca l errore in uno dei due compiti.
Ma se confronto due temi di italiano, al di là dei dAsse o di altri errori di ortografia, il confronto non può aver altro scopo che prendere spunti, idee, visioni e prospettive, l uno dalla altro
E non a ricercare "errori"


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> i cazzi che sembrano quadri mi pare troppo vaga come definizione: arte moderna, contemporanea, astratta?


... e poi tutto diventa arte...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me c'è un top, un grande, un forse, un "du palle" un "fico" un "che cazzo ci faccio".. E ancora alcuni "non saprei".. Che magari colmero come no...
> 
> Ma a me interessa molto conoscere i percorsi del mio "fico" o del mio "top", e percorrere i percorsi di altri che magari portano al loro "forse" o al loro "che cazzo ci faccio"... Ove ne intravedo uno straccio di tragitto, e non solo il nome della località finale, o poco più..


Ipazia esci da questo cordpo 

Non ho capito nulla


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto.
> scopare senza la voglia di conoscere e condividere è appena un po meglio di farsi una sega, o un ditalino, visto dall'altra parte, non che ci sia niente di male nel masturbarsi, ma questo rimane, onestamente.
> 
> Aggiungo che non è da tutti, non da me per esempio, e non perchè la cosa sia disprezzabile in se, solo non aderisce al mio "essere", per quello che ho capito di me.
> ...



ieri ero dal parrucchiere che si curava della mia chioma variopinta e leggevo un intervento di gramellini in materia.
ora, al netto di gramellini, il contenuto era più o meno: il sesso serve a portarci in territori inesplorati dove desideriamo andare.
vorrei sottolineare il senso di partenza e di positività che che mi ha dato questa lettura.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capisco. Sai che non ricordo adulazioni di questo tipo per me? Nè da pari età, nè da diversa età.
> Ero troppo dentro alle dinamiche dei gruppi di maschi per poter fare con me il giochetto che facevano con le altre ragazze e che magari avevano condiviso fino a poco prima, raccontando e gloriandosene o anche raccontando della delusione e del dolore.
> 
> *Sempre stata "amica" degli uomini che ho avuto*. E sempre scelto prevalentemente maschi come amici.
> ...



anch'io


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ipazia esci da questo cordpo
> 
> Non ho capito nulla


:up:


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ipazia esci da questo cordpo
> 
> Non ho capito nulla


ma è facilissimo.. ..
per te scopare con uno che ti incontra al bar mentre prendi cappuccino e brioche, e ti dice: "stamani scopiamo?"
 è meraviglioso??
spiegami le meraviglie che ti suscita...
fa vomitare cappuccino e brioche?
spiegami pensando a cosa si genera il conato che te li fa vomitare... 

sono cosine che si fanno ogni giorno.. anche adesso...

chi legge qui e ride..

chi dice: questo è matto!

chi : oh mio dio...

perché?? che succede DENTRO di noi..?

è robetta facile facile questa..


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

*...*

.. se io ora dico che oggi vado a scopare con una che si fa sculacciare.. e che immagino da lunedì ne abbia scopati una decina...

che succede?..

chi dice: Pensa a tua moglie!

chi dice: pensa a tuo figlio!

chi dice : pensa a tua zia!

chi dice: pensa a dargliele sode!

Perché??... 
che emozioni si generano in ognuno di noi..?


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. se io ora dico che oggi vado a scopare con una che si fa sculacciare.. e che immagino da lunedì ne abbia scopati una decina...
> 
> che succede?..
> 
> ...


anche 
pensa alla salute!


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche
> pensa alla salute!


perché no!
ma io non sono Pisano, il preservativo lo so mettere, attenzione.. :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me.. Dipende dal senso che si da al confronto...
> Io sento a questo livello l equivoco.
> Se io "confronto" 2 compiti di matematica con risultati diversi, e dei quali uno è giusto.. Il confronto ricerca l errore in uno dei due compiti.
> *Ma se confronto due temi di italiano, al di là dei dAsse o di altri errori di ortografia, il confronto non può aver altro scopo che prendere spunti, idee, visioni e prospettive, l uno dalla altro
> E non a ricercare "errori"*



Perciò se leggi due temi sull' olocausto, per esempio, metti sullo stesso piano un ralista e un negazionista? Razzismo e eguaglianza hanno lo stesso valore? Lo stesso peso? Sono entrambi "giusti"?

Il giudizio che diamo alle cose e il valore che diamo ai gesti è una cosa - insita- dalla quale non riuscirema mai a liberarci se non morendo e tende fuori di noi, ad una oggettività che spenderemo una vita a cercare, non ad una soggettività che non riesce mai a darci una misura reale delle cose.

Nell'assunto "non ci sono assoluti" che tanto và di moda oggi, c'è insita una contraddizione evidente: lo stesso assunto è un assoluto.


----------



## spleen (17 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ieri ero dal parrucchiere che si curava della mia chioma variopinta e leggevo un intervento di gramellini in materia.
> ora, al netto di gramellini, il contenuto era più o meno: il sesso serve a portarci in territori inesplorati dove desideriamo andare.
> vorrei sottolineare il senso di partenza e di positività che che mi ha dato questa lettura.


Per me va bene, voglio dire, purchè non si confonda il viaggio.... con il motivo per cui lo si fa.


----------



## brenin (17 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò se leggi due temi sull' olocausto, per esempio, metti sullo stesso piano un ralista e un negazionista? Razzismo e eguaglianza hanno lo stesso valore? Lo stesso peso? Sono entrambi "giusti"?
> 
> Il giudizio che diamo alle cose e il valore che diamo ai gesti è una cosa - insita- dalla quale non riuscirema mai a liberarci se non morendo e tende fuori di noi, ad una oggettività che spenderemo una vita a cercare, non ad una soggettività che non riesce mai a darci una misura reale delle cose.
> 
> *Nell'assunto "non ci sono assoluti" che tanto và di moda oggi*, c'è insita una contraddizione evidente: lo stesso assunto è un assoluto.


Ottima giustificazione per il vuoto ( interiore ed esteriore )che ci circonda.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò se leggi due temi sull' olocausto, per esempio, metti sullo stesso piano un ralista e un negazionista? Razzismo e eguaglianza hanno lo stesso valore? Lo stesso peso? Sono entrambi "giusti"?
> 
> Il giudizio che diamo alle cose e il valore che diamo ai gesti è una cosa - insita- dalla quale non riuscirema mai a liberarci se non morendo e tende fuori di noi, ad una oggettività che spenderemo una vita a cercare, non ad una soggettività che non riesce mai a darci una misura reale delle cose.
> 
> Nell'assunto "non ci sono assoluti" che tanto và di moda oggi, c'è insita una contraddizione evidente: lo stesso assunto è un assoluto.


Si.. Capisco che vuoi dire...
Ma l angolazione è diversa..
O la prospettiva.. Parola che a volte ti ha irritato, detto da me. .. 
Se leggo un tema negazionista, commentando a ogni riga "che schifo!".. Lo avrò letto non per capire il cervello di chi l ha scritto, l odio che lo muove, la rabbia che lo porta alla follia di negare l evidenza...
Lo avrò letto solo per DISTANZIARMI da quel cervello... Non per AVVICINARMI a quel cervello..

Tu mi dirai: perche.. Vuoi avvicinarti a quel letame?
E io ti rispondo: se compro il libro SI

Tu mi dirai? Perché? Vuoi diventare uguale?
E io ti dirò.. Non lo so.
Se mi avvicino ne sono attratto, anche negativamente, intendiamoci..
Ma ne sono attratto..
Per ora voglio IMPARARE.. E poi decidero .. 

Se tu mi dici: ma io non voglio IMPARARE...
Io ti dirò.. Al posto tuo risparmierei i soldi e non comprerei il libro... 
A meno che non senta uno specifico e limitato bisogno culturale su quella materia


----------



## brenin (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. Capisco che vuoi dire...
> Ma l angolazione è diversa..
> O la prospettiva.. Parola che a volte ti ha irritato, detto da me. ..
> Se leggo un tema negazionista, commentando a ogni riga "che schifo!".. Lo avrò letto non per capire il cervello di chi l ha scritto, l odio che lo muove, la rabbia che lo porta alla follia di negare l evidenza...
> ...


Mi sembra che i due grassetti siano in netta contraddizione tra loro....


----------



## spleen (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. Capisco che vuoi dire...
> Ma l angolazione è diversa..
> O la prospettiva.. Parola che a volte ti ha irritato, detto da me. ..
> Se leggo un tema negazionista, commentando a ogni riga "che schifo!".. Lo avrò letto non per capire il cervello di chi l ha scritto, l odio che lo muove, la rabbia che lo porta alla follia di negare l evidenza...
> ...


Il fatto è che io non ti dirò mai queste cose, comprerò e leggerò libri controversi, discuterò (o cercherò di farlo) con tutti. 
Il mio non era un ragionamento sul metodo, che deve essere chiaro, rimane metodo.
Il mio è un assunto sul merito.
Cosa ben diversa.

Quanto a te e alla parola prospettiva, ti perdono, per questa volta.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Mi sembra che i due grassetti siano in netta contraddizione tra loro....


Spiegami perché il tuo cervello vede contraddizione.. Mi interessa
Il mio non la vede affatto e te li confermo pari pari


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il fatto è che io non ti dirò mai queste cose, comprerò e leggerò libri controversi, discuterò (o cercherò di farlo) con tutti.
> Il mio non era un ragionamento sul metodo, che deve essere chiaro, rimane metodo.
> Il mio è un assunto sul merito.
> Cosa ben diversa.
> ...


Grazie del perdono...
Eh lo so.. Ma la "comprensione" esclude il merito..
Perché sennò comprendo una espressione matematica e un risultato, e ti do 10...
E alla altro 2...
E si ritorna dapprincipio..


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

*...*

DOPO la comprensione uno si distanzia.
E magari lo schifo è raddoppiato
Nella comprensione bisogna spogliarsi di noi stessi.. Altrimenti avremo sempre il nostro temino di "merito" in tasca, da sovrapporre e raffrontare con ciò che leggiamo


----------



## brenin (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Spiegami perché il tuo cervello vede contraddizione.. Mi interessa
> Il mio non la vede affatto e te li confermo pari pari


è stata la tua risposta alla domanda  "sei vuoi diventare uguale" che mi ha sollevato il dubbio della contraddizione.


----------



## spleen (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grazie del perdono...
> Eh lo so.. Ma la "comprensione" esclude il merito..
> Perché sennò comprendo una espressione matematica e un risultato, e ti do 10...
> E alla altro 2...
> E si ritorna dapprincipio..


O ma guarda che sei stato tu a escludere i compiti di matematica, prima.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> è stata la risposta a "sei vuoi diventare uguale" che mi ha sollevato il dubbio della contraddizione.


Ma la domanda in quella sorta di raccontino, io la ricevevo, non la facevo... E torno a dirti NON LO SO..
Intendiamoci, avvicinarsi è una libera scelta individuale, non è una prescrizione obbligatoria del servizio sanitario...


----------



## brenin (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma la domanda in quella sorta di raccontino, *io la ricevevo, non la facevo*... E torno a dirti NON LO SO..
> Intendiamoci, *avvicinarsi è una libera scelta individuale, non è una prescrizione obbligatoria del servizio sanitario*...


appunto,io parlavo della tua risposta. 
assolutamente vero,come concordo che "l'avvicinamento" debba avvenire in posiziione il più "neutrale" possibile.


----------



## Heathcliff (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma la domanda in quella sorta di raccontino, io la ricevevo, non la facevo... E torno a dirti NON LO SO..
> Intendiamoci, avvicinarsi è una libera scelta individuale, non è una prescrizione obbligatoria del servizio sanitario...


Ma tu un'opinione tua riesci a formulare o temi di affaticare inutilmente il colon?


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> O ma guarda che sei stato tu a escludere i compiti di matematica, prima.


Infatti.. E ti dirò per cronaca che a matematica sono un mostro e a italiano sfangavo il 6..


----------



## spleen (17 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ma tu un'opinione tua riesci a formulare o temi di affaticare inutilmente il colon?


Sicuro sicuro di non essere abruzzese? 

Guarda che sto scherzando.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. se io ora dico che oggi vado a scopare con una che si fa sculacciare.. e che immagino da lunedì ne abbia scopati una decina...
> 
> che succede?..
> 
> ...


Poi racconti, vero?


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ma tu un'opinione tua riesci a formulare o temi di affaticare inutilmente il colon?


Se me la chiedi diretta te la do l opinione su qualcosa. Hai voglia...
In cosa posso esseri utile?


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Poi racconti, vero?


Per farmi ammazzare...? 
Già fatto.. 2 volte..
Non mi intrigava.. Io le donne preferisco carezzarle


----------



## Heathcliff (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se me la chiedi diretta te la do l opinione su qualcosa. Hai voglia...
> In cosa posso esseri utile?


si ma qualcosa che non vada bene per tutte le stagioni. cosa ne pensi dei pipponi terribili che scrive Ipazia ad esempio?


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> si ma qualcosa che non vada bene per tutte le stagioni. cosa ne pensi dei pipponi terribili che scrive Ipazia ad esempio?


Che ti saranno eternamente incomprensibili
Poi?


----------



## Heathcliff (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che ti saranno eternamente incomprensibili
> Poi?


invece sforzandomi qualcosa capisco
Non capisco invece la fatica che fa lei per parlare unicamente di sé stessa. Ci sono un sacco di argomenti. E di me cosa pensi?


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> invece sforzandomi qualcosa capisco
> Non capisco invece la fatica che fa lei per parlare unicamente di sé stessa. Ci sono un sacco di argomenti. E di me cosa pensi?


Puoi chiederglielo.. Mi sembra disponibile a rispondere..
Su di te non saprei.. Non ci ho pensato..
Ma se ti fa piacere saperlo ci penserò..


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> appunto,io parlavo della tua risposta.
> assolutamente vero,come concordo che "l'avvicinamento" debba avvenire in posiziione il più "neutrale" possibile.


Per me è cosi..
Altrimenti ho solo preso appunti..
Dettagliati, circostanziati.. Ma sempre appunti.
Io di qua e l altro di là.. A distanza


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2016)

posso far notare arrivati come siamo alla 39a pagina di considerazioni inattuali come il pisano si sia volatilizzato e stasera ci dovrebbe essere la visione del film con auspicato dopo film?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (17 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> posso far notare arrivati come siamo alla 39a pagina di considerazioni inattuali come il pisano si sia volatilizzato e stasera ci dovrebbe essere la visione del film con auspicato dopo film?


Peccato sia sparito, in un altro 3d si parlava di film che provocano erezioni violentissime e penetrano poltrone del cinema. 
Magari con uno di quei film sarebbe riuscito a mettere il preservativo...


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> posso far notare arrivati come siamo alla 39a pagina di considerazioni inattuali come il pisano si sia volatilizzato e stasera ci dovrebbe essere la visione del film con auspicato dopo film?


Si.. Si sarà perso nella sua pisanitudine....


----------



## Heathcliff (17 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Puoi chiederglielo.. Mi sembra disponibile a rispondere..
> Su di te non saprei.. Non ci ho pensato..
> Ma se ti fa piacere saperlo ci penserò..


Non ti affaticare


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2016)

Ma ha bisogno del film per creare l'atmosfera?Non gli basta lei? Mha...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Per me va bene, voglio dire, purchè non si confonda il viaggio.... con il motivo per cui lo si fa.



ma lo so che per te va bene 
stavamo parlando di come comincia il viaggio.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Non ti affaticare


tranquillo, pensare per mia grande fortuna non mi affatica, mi diverte..


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma lo so che per te va bene
> stavamo parlando di come comincia il viaggio.


immagino per alcuni non sia mai cominciato... forse non comincerà mai...

i motivi per cui comincia sono infiniti e soggettivi, a volte incidentali, del tutto individuali

attrazione, curiosità, sfida, rabbia, frustrazione, disperazione, sperimentazione affermazione, trauma

infiniti..

il mio primo viaggio è cominciato per un trauma, ad esempio.. 

ma il motivo non è l'obiettivo, e l'obiettivo non è sollevare una coppa o un certificato di buona condotta o di campione del mondo di amore o di sesso o di altro..


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2016)

*LEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Leo:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:

Allora... dopo cantanti, attori ,buffoni, maghi, ballerine, nani, filosofi , psicologi, poeti, nullatenenti, tuttologhi, preti,   santi, santoni, santerelle, calciatori, comici, veline, coglioni, inviati speciali, conduttori... che "mai 'na gioia" ...
STATO: non pervenuto!

:tette:


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> invece sforzandomi qualcosa capisco
> Non capisco invece *la fatica* che fa lei per parlare unicamente di sé stessa. Ci sono un sacco di argomenti. E di me cosa pensi?


Mi scuso per l'intromissione nel discorso fra te e Skorpio...mi hai intenerita nelle tue elucubrazioni e desideravo sollevarti dall'incomprensione e liberarti così spazio per pensare ad altri argomenti che non siano me, per me è molto piacevole parlare di me... 

Per quanto riguarda lo sforzarti, sentiti libero di non capire, non fare sforzi che non ritieni utili per te...


----------



## Heathcliff (18 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi scuso per l'intromissione nel discorso fra te e Skorpio...mi hai intenerita nelle tue elucubrazioni e desideravo sollevarti dall'incomprensione e liberarti così spazio per pensare ad altri argomenti che non siano me, per me è molto piacevole parlare di me...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda lo sforzarti, sentiti libero di non capire, non fare sforzi che non ritieni utili per te...


Avevo capito che ti piace.  Non capisco inanellare discorsi complessi parlando anche in terza persona come fosse una rappresentazione teatrale.  Sei attrice?


----------



## Tessa (18 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Avevo capito che ti piace.  Non capisco inanellare discorsi complessi parlando anche in terza persona come fosse una rappresentazione teatrale.  Sei attrice?


E' una app.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Avevo capito che ti piace.  Non capisco inanellare discorsi complessi parlando anche in terza persona come fosse una rappresentazione teatrale.  Sei attrice?


era il tuo immaginare e non comprendere la mia fatica..volevo tranquillizzarti...e lasciarti spazio per te



Tessa ha detto:


> E' una app.


Esatto:up:



Ma tu heath...hai la pancia, ma con le spalle larghe sembra che no?

(scherzo...ma hai tratti familiari, ma in effetti penso siano diffusi in realtà, quindi facile confondersi)


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Avevo capito che ti piace.  Non capisco inanellare discorsi complessi parlando anche in terza persona come fosse una rappresentazione teatrale.  Sei attrice?


Di teatro, per la precisione.
Mi ha mandato un biglietto per la sua rappresentazione di domani sera..
E ho capito da questa cosa che non me la darà mai.. 
Perché in realtà è a me cche piace lei.
E mi prende per il culo, per questo


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Di teatro, per la precisione.
> Mi ha mandato un biglietto per la sua rappresentazione di domani sera..
> E ho capito da questa cosa che non me la darà mai..
> Perché in realtà è a me cche piace lei.
> E mi prende per il culo, per questo


in effetti mi piacciono le maschere...

se mai ti prendessi per il culo, lo farei con estrema chiarezza d'intenti


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Avevo capito che ti piace.  Non capisco inanellare discorsi complessi *parlando anche in terza persona* come fosse una rappresentazione teatrale.  Sei attrice?


Seriamente...è una vecchia difesa. Talmente radicata che a volte non mi accorgo di parlare in terza persona. Sentiti libero di farmelo notare in caso, non mi offende. 

Tendenzialmente quando lo faccio lo faccio per due motivi
o non ho ancora finito di mettere ordine
o quello che racconto è elaborato e quindi talmente lontano nel sentire che la distanza diventa evidente nella terza persona. 

Se ci fai caso tendo a parlare in terza persona in particolare quando parlo di avvenimenti che risalgono ad un prima..e più quel prima è lontano nel tempo, più uso la terza persona. E paradossalmente è essere molto dentro a quello che racconto, in quel prima la terza persona era una maschera...

e no, non sono attrice, anzi, sono timida. Per certi versi. 

poi dimmi che parlo troppo di me, eh...


----------



## Heathcliff (21 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Seriamente...è una vecchia difesa. Talmente radicata che a volte non mi accorgo di parlare in terza persona. Sentiti libero di farmelo notare in caso, non mi offende.
> 
> Tendenzialmente quando lo faccio lo faccio per due motivi
> o non ho ancora finito di mettere ordine
> ...


ah. Non credo di aver capito molto bene ma ci proverò ancora.  Non ho la pancia per il momento. Spalle larghe si. Vuoi anche il numero di scarpe? quando dico che siete strani non offenderti, non vuole essere offensivo, siete anche affascinanti. Ma siete strani davvero.


----------



## ipazia (21 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ah. Non credo di aver capito molto bene ma ci proverò ancora.  Non ho la pancia per il momento. Spalle larghe si. Vuoi anche il numero di scarpe? quando dico che siete strani non offenderti, non vuole essere offensivo, siete anche affascinanti. Ma siete strani davvero.


:rotfl::rotfl:...ti ringrazio, ma no, i piedi non destano il mio interesse di solito 

...quella della pancia era una risposta di un vecchio utente che per certi versi richiami anche a me, scherzavo comunque

Quanto allo strana, sentiti sereno, non mi offendo e se mi offendo te lo dico direttamente. 
Io mi incazzo solo se, dopo aver spiegato cosa mi infastidisce si prosegue come se non avessi detto nulla...ma a quel punto semplicemente chiudo la comunicazione perchè mi sembra di perdere tempo.

Quindi praticamente non mi offendo mai


----------

